# The shadows of Middle Ages in the villages of Spain



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Even today, it's easy traveling in Spain found localities where the shadows of the Middle Ages have been lodged in its streets, squares and corners. Sometimes entire villages are preserved as relics of those times past, memories of wars, pestilence, famine and death, sometimes are churches, castles, palaces and houses that reflect the history of the centuries that have passed.

*Four pictures* may not be sufficient to show in each case the beauty of these places, but at least serve to inform and give knowledge of the existence of these hundreds of villages of the Spanish geography.

*INDEX*

Abizanda (Huesca) 12-11-2011
Adrada, La (Ávila)
Agoncillo (La Rioja)
Àger (Lleida) 13-10-2012
Àger (Lleida) <Municipalidad> (II)05-05-2013
Ágreda (Soria) 20-12-2011
Agüero (Huesca)
Aguilar de Campoo (Palencia)
Aguilar de Campoo <Municipalidad> (Palencia) 30-11-2011
Aguilar de Campoo <Municipalidad> (Palencia) (II) 01-12-2011
Aguilar del Río Alhama <Municipalidad> (La Rioja) 18-07-2013
Aguilas (Murcia) 27-05-2012
Aiguamurcia <Monasteri de Santes Creus> (Tarragona)
Ainsa (Huesca)
Alaejos (Valladolid) 17-11-2011
Alaejos (Valladolid) 17-11-2011
Alaitza (Araba/Álava)) 25-12-2012
Alange (Badajoz) 22-11-2011
Alarcón (Cuenca)
Alarcos <Ciudad Real> 24-09-2012
Alaró (Mallorca-Islas Baleares)
Alàs i Cerc <Municipalidad> 29-06-2013 (Lleida)
Alba de Tormes (Salamanca)
Albalate del Arzobispo (Teruel)
Albanchez de Mágina (Jaén) 08-06-2012
Albarracín (Teruel)
Albendiego (Guadalajara)23-11-2011
Alberca, La (Salamanca)
Alburquerque (Badajoz)
Alcalá de Guadaíra (Sevilla)
Alcalá de Henares (Madrid)
Alcalá de la Selva (Teruel)
Alcalá de Xivert (Castelló/Castellón) 18-12-2012
Alcalá del Jucar (Albacete)
Alcalá la Real (Jaén)
Alcántara (Cáceres)
Alcañiz (Teruel)
Alcaráz (Albacete)
Alcaudete (Jaén) 11-11-2011
Alcolea de las Peñas (Guadalajara) 12-07-2013
Alcover (Tarragona) 02-02-2012
Alcuéscar (Cáceres) 14-11-2011
Aldea del Obispo (Salamanca) 04-08-2013
Aldea del Rey (Ciudad Real) 
Aldeaelseñor (Soria) 07-11-2013
Aledo (Murcia) 26-06-2012
Alfoz <Municipalidad> (Lugo) 22-03-2014
Alfoz de Bricia <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 31-03-2013
Alfoz de Lloredo <municipalidad> (Cantabria) (I)
Alfoz de Lloredo <municipalidad> (Cantabria) (II)
Alhama de Granada (Granada) 04-01-2012
Aliaga(Teruel) 01-07-2013
Allande <Municipalidad> (Asturias) 09-05-2013
Allaríz (Ourense)
Allaríz <Municipalidad> (Ourense) (II) 04-06-2013
Almagro (Ciudad Real)
Almansa (Albacete)
Almazán (Soria)
Almodóvar del Río (Córdoba)
Almonaster la Real (Huelva)
Almonte (Huelva) 13-07-2012
Almuñecar(Granada) 17-02-2013
Álora (Málaga)
Alozaina (Málaga) 21-06-2012
Alpandeire (Málaga) 18-07-2012
Alpuente (Valencia) 06-01-2013
Alquézar (Huesca)
Altafulla (Tarragona) 18-01-2012
Altura (Castellón/Castelló)18-11-2011
Ampudia (Palencia)
Amusco <Municipalidad> (Palencia) 09-09-2012
Amusco <Municipalidad> (Palencia) (II)11-09-2012
Aniñón (Zaragoza)16-10-2011
Ansó (Huesca)
Antoñana (Álava/Araba)
Aoiz/Agoitz (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Antequera (Málaga)
Aracena (Huelva)
Arancón (Soria) 11-03-2012
Aranda de Duero (Burgos)
Arce/Artzi <Municipalidad> (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Archidona (Málaga)
Arcos de Jalón <Municipalidad> (Soria) 18-05-2012
Arcos de Jalón <Municipalidad> (Soria) (II) 19-05-2012
Arcos de Jalón <Municipalidad> (Soria) (III) 20-05-2012
Arcos de la Frontera (Cádiz)
Arén / Areny de Ribagorza <Municipalidad> (Huesca) 08-04-2013
Arenas de Iguña <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) 10-01-2014
Arenas de san Pedro (Ávila)
Ares del Maestrat (Castelló/Castellón)
Arévalo (Ávila)
Argandoña (Álava/Araba) 13-03-2012
Argomilla de Cayón <Santa María de Cayón> (Cantabria)
Argüeso (Cantabria)
Arguis (Huesca)
Arnuero <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) 25-11-2011
Arnuero <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) (II) 26-11-2011
Arraia-Maeztu <Municipalidad> (Araba/Álava) 03-07-2012
Arraia-Maeztu <Municipalidad> (Araba/Álava) (II) 04-07-2012
Artaiz (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Artajona (Navarra)
Artíes (Lleida)
Artziniega (Álava/Araba) 01-01-2012
Astorga (León)
Astudillo (Palencia) 08-04-2012
Ataun (Gipuzkoa) 20-03-2012
Atienza (Guadalajara)
Atxondo (Bizkaia/Vizcaya) 26-01-2012
Auñón (Guadalajara) 12-03-2012
Ausines, Los <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 24-10-2013
Ausines, Los <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (II) 26-10-2013
Autol (La Rioja)
Avià (Barcelona) 05-07-2012
Ayala/Aiara <Municipalidad> (Álava/Araba) 01-11-2011
Ayala/Aiara <Municipalidad> (Álava/Araba) (II) 01-11-2011
Ayerbe (Huesca)
Ayllón (Segovia) 18-12-2011
Ayllón <Municipalidad> (Segovia) 19-12-2011
Azuaga (Badajoz) 21-11-2011
Azuelo (Navarra/Nafarroa) 28-05-2012
Baeza (Jaén)
Báguena (Teruel)
Baiona (Pontevedra)
Baix Pallars <Municipalidad> (Lleida) 09-04-2013
Balmaseda (Bizcaia/Vizcaya)
Baltanás (Palencia) 03-05-2013
Baños de la Encina (Jaén)
Bárcena de Pie de Concha <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) 24-01-2013
Bárcena Mayor <Los Tojos> (Cantabria)
Barcience (Toledo)
Barco de Ávila, El (Ávila)
Bárdenas Reales de Navarra (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Bareyo <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) 16-02-2012
Barrios de Colina <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 07-12-2012
Barro <Municipalidad> (Pontevedra) 07-03-2012
Barruelo de Santullán <Municipalidad> (Palencia) 11-12-2011
Barruelo de Santullán <Municipalidad> (Palencia) (II) 11-12-2011
Barruelo de Santullán <Municipalidad> (Palencia) (III) 12-12-2011
Basconcillos del Tozo <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 03-02-2014
Basconcillos del Tozo <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (II) 07-02-2014
Basconcillos del Tozo <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (III) 17-02-2014
Baza (Granada)
Becerril de Campos (Palencia)
Beget <Camprodon> (Girona)
Begonte <Municipalidad> (Lugo) 23-07-2013
Begur (Girona)
Belalcázar (Córdoba) 03-05-2012
Belchite (Zaragoza)
Beleña de Sorbe (Guadalajara) 17-12-2012
Bellver de Cerdanya <Municipalidad> (Lleida) 22-11-2012
Bellver de Cerdanya <Municipalidad> (Lleida) (II) 24-11-2012
Bellver de Cerdanya <Municipalidad> (Lleida) (III) 26-11-2012
Belmonte (Cuenca)
Belvís de Monroy (Cáceres) 22-01-2012
Benabarre (Huesca)
Benaocaz (Cádiz) 14-01-2013
Benasque (Huesca)
Benavente (Zamora)
Berberana <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 13-04-2012
Berlanga de Duero (Soria)
Berlanga de Duero <Municipalidad> (Soria) (II) 10-04-2013
Berlanga de Duero <Municipalidad> (Soria) (III) 11-04-2013
Bermeo (Vizcaya/Bizcaia)
Berzocana (Cáceres) 28-03-2012
Besalú (Girona)
Besaya <Comarca> (Cantabria)
Betanzos (A Coruña)
Biar (Alicante)
Biascas de Obarra <Veracruz> (Huesca)
Biel (Zaragoza)
Bierge <Municipalidad> (Huesca) 05-11-2012
Bierge <Municipalidad> (Huesca) (II) 06-11-2012
Bigues i Riells (Barcelona) 22-05-2012
Bigues i Riells (Barcelona) (II) 23-05-2012
Bijuesca (Zaragoza) 13-11-2012
Biota <Municipalidad> (Zaragoza) 31-10-2013
Biurrun-Olcoz/Biurrun-Olkotz (Navarra/Nafarroa) 01-09-2013
Blanca (Murcia)
Boborás <Municipalidad> (Orense)
Boca de Huérgano <Municipalidad> (León) 29-03-2014
Bocairent (Valencia) 29-10-2012
Boedo-Ojeda <comarca> (I) (Palencia)
Boedo-Ojeda <comarca> (II) (Palencia)
Bolea (Huesca)
Bollullos de la Mitación (Sevilla) 24-03-2012
Boltaña (Huesca)
Bonilla de la Sierra (Ávila) 15-06-2012
Brañosera <Municipalidad> (Palencia) 26-12-2013
Brañosera <Municipalidad> (Palencia) (II) 28-12-2013
Brihuega (Guadalajara)
Briones (La Rioja)
Broto (Huesca)
Brozas (Cáceres) 17-04-2012
Buitrago del Lozoya (Madrid)
Bulnes (Asturias)
Bunyol/Buñol (Valencia)
Burgo de Osma-Ciudad de Osma (Soria)
Burgohondo (Ávila) 13-02-2013
Burgui/Burgi (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Burguillos del Cerro (Badajoz) 07-04-2014
Cabaco, El (Salamanca) 16/07/2013
Cabanes (Castelló/Castellón)
Cabañas del Castillo (Cáceres) 29-03-2012
Cabezón de Liébana (Cantabria) 07-06-2013
Cabezón de Liébana (Cantabria) (II) 09-06-2013
Cabezón de Liébana (Cantabria) (III) 10-06-2013
Cabra (Córdoba) 18-02-2012
Cadalso de los Vidrios (Madrid) 24-01-2012 
Calaceite/Calaceit (Teruel) 03-12-2011 
Calahorra (La Rioja)
Calahorra, La (Granada)
Calatañazor (Soria)
Caleruega (Burgos) 17-03-2012
Caltojar (Soria) 07-03-2012
Caltojar (Soria) (II) 07-03-2012
Camaleño <Municipalidad> (Cantabria)
Camarasa <Municipalidad> (Lleida) 26-04-2014
Cambados (Pontevedra)
Campdevànol (Girona) 04-04-2012
Campillo, El <San Pedro de la Nave-Almendra> (Zamora)
Campillo de Dueñas (Guadalajara) 30-04-2012
Campillo de Ranas (Guadalajara)
Campillo de Ranas <Municipalidad> (Guadalajara) (II) 05-10-2013
Campisábalos (Guadalajara) 10-03-2013
Campo Lameiro <Municipalidad> (Pontevedra) 22-05-2013
Campoo de Enmedio <Municipalidad> (Cantabria)
Campoo de Suso <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) 02-06-2013
Campoo de Yuso <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) 21-04-2012
Camprodon (Girona)
Canal de Berdún <Municipalidad> (Huesca)
Candelario (Salamanca)
Candeleda (Ávila) 28-02-2012
Canena (Jaén)
Canencia (Madrid) 19-12-2012
Cangas de Narcea (Asturias)
Cangas de Onís (Asturias)
Cañada del Hoyo (Cuenca) 31-01-2012
Cañas (La Rioja)
Cañete (Cuenca)
Caparroso (Navarra/Nafarroa) 26-12-2011
Capdepera (Mallorca-Islas Baleares)
Caracena (Soria)
Caravaca de la Cruz (Murcia)
Carcabuey (Córdoba) 22-04-2013
Cardona (Barcelona)
Carmona (Cantabria)
Carmona (Sevilla)
Carracedelo (León) 05-02-2012
Carrión de los Condes (Palencia)
Cartaya (Huelva) 03-03-2012
Cartes (Cantabria)
Casalarreina (La Rioja) 29-12-2011
Casares (Málaga)
Caso <Municipalidad> (Asturias) 10-07-2012
Caso <Municipalidad> (Asturias) (II) 11-07-2012
Castañeda <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) 20-10-2011
Castell de Mur (Lleida) 22-04-2012
Castell de Mur (Lleida) (II) 23-04-2012
Castellar de la Frontera (Cádiz)
Castellar de n'Hug (Barcelona) 02-12-2011
Castellfollit de la Roca (Girona)
Castellote <Municipalidad> (Teruel) 24-01-2014
Castellote <Municipalidad> (Teruel) (II) 26-01-2014
Castillejo de Robledo (Soria) 28-12-2011
Castillo de Alba (Zamora)
Castrillo de los Polvazares (León)
Castrillo del Val (Burgos)
Castro Caldelas (Ourense/Orense)
Castro Urdiales (Cantabria)
Castrojeriz (Burgos)
Catoira (Pontevedra) 11-02-2012
Cazalla de la Sierra (Sevilla)
Cazorla (Jaén)
Cebreiro, O <Pedrafita do Febreiro> (Ourense)
Cebreros (Ávila)
Cedillo de la Torre (Segovia)
Cehegín (Murcia) 28-11-2012
Cella (Teruel) 27-01-2012
Cerler <Benasque> (Huesca)
Cervatos <Campoo de Enmedio> (Cantabria)
Cervera (Lleida) 24-10-2011
Cervera de Pisuerga <Municipalidad> (Palencia) 21-02-2014
Cervera de Pisuerga <Municipalidad> (Palencia) (II) 22-02-2014
Cervera de Pisuerga <Municipalidad> (Palencia) (III) 25-02-2014
Cervera de Pisuerga <Municipalidad> (Palencia) (IV) 14-03-2014
Ceuta <Ciudad Autónoma> (Norte de África)
Chantada <Municipalidad> (Lugo)
Chantada <Municipalidad> (II) (Lugo)
Chantada <Municipalidad> (III) (Lugo)
Chelva (Valencia)
Chinchilla de Monte Aragón (Albacete)
Chinchón (Madrid)
Chulilla (Valencia) 27-06-2012
Cifuentes (Guadalajara)
Cillorigo de Liébana <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) 22-02-2012
Cillorigo de Liébana <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) (II) 23-02-2012
Cirauqui (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Cisneros (Palencia) 15-11-2012
Ciudad Rodrigo (Salamanca)
Ciutadella de Menorca (Menorca-Islas Baleares)
Clavijo (La Rioja)
Coca (Segovia)
Cocentaina (Alacant/Alicante) 14-07-2012
Cogolludo (Guadalajara) 15-12-2012
Coll de Nargó (Lleida) 05-03-2012
Coll de Nargó <Municipalidad> (Lleida) (II) 04-06-2012
Colmenar Viejo (Madrid) 04-02-2012
Comares (Málaga) 19-03-2013
Combarro (Pontevedra)
Comillas (Cantabria)
Consuegra (Toledo)
Corduente (Municipalidad) (Guadalajara) 08-05-2013
Coria (Cáceres)
Cortes de Pallás (Valencia) 24-04-2012
Corullón (León)
Coruña del Conde (Burgos)
Cotobade (Pontevedra) 18-03-2014
Cotobade (Pontevedra) (II) 20-03-2014
Covarrubias (Burgos)
Cretas (Teruel) 18-06-2012
Cuellar (Segovia)
Cuevas de Almanzora (Almería)
Culla (Castelló / Castellón) 14-10-2013
Cullera (Valencia) 11-10-2011
Culleredo <Municipalidad> (A Coruña) 13-12-2011
Cumbres Mayores (Huelva) 13-10-2011
Curiel de Duero (Valladolid)
Cuzcurrita de Río Tirón (La Rioja)
Daroca (Zaragoza) 17-12-2011
Deià (Mallorca-Islas Baleares)
Dénia (Alicante/Alacant)
Deza (Soria) 26-09-2013
Donamaria (Navarra/Nafarroa) 24-02-2012
Dosbarrios (Toledo) 11-02-2013
Durango (Vizcaya/Bizcaia)
Duratón y <Monumentos de las Hoces del Duratón> (Segovia)
Écija (Sevilla)
Ejea de los Caballeros (Zaragoza)
Elburgo/Burgelu (Álava/Araba) 07-11-2011
Elciego/Eltziego (Álava/Araba)
Elorrio (Bizkaia/Vizcaya) 21-02-2012
Enciso (La Rioja)
Escalona del Alberche (Toledo) 10-12-2011 
Esgos (Ourense) 13-09-2012 
Espinar, El (Segovia) 27-03-2012
Espinosa de los Monteros (Burgos)
L'Estany (Barcelona)
Estella/Lizarra (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Estepa (Sevilla) 01-05-2012
Estepar <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 14-12-2012
Esteribar <Municipalidad> (Navarra/Nafarroa) 25-04-2013
Esteribar <Municipalidad> (Navarra/Nafarroa) (II)28-04-2013
Ezcabarte /Ezkabarte <Municipalidad> (Navarra/Nafarroa) 25-07-2013
Fanlo <Municipalidad> (Huesca) 28-10-2011
Fanlo <Municipalidad> (Huesca) (II)30-10-2011
Felanitx (Mallorca-Islas Baleares)
Forna (Alacant/Alicante)
Fresneda, La (Teruel) 31-10-2012
Frias (Burgos)
Frigiliana (Málaga)
Friol <Municipalidad> (Lugo) 05-07-2013
Frómista (Palencia)
Fuensaldaña (Valladolid)
Fuenteodra <Peña Amaya> (Burgos)
Fuentepinilla (Soria) 03-06-2012
Fuentes de Nava (Palencia) 13-05-2013
Fuentes de Valdepero (Palencia) 21-10-2012
Fuentidueña (Segovia)
Galisteo (Cáceres)
Gallifa (Barcelona) 14-02-2013
Gallipienzo/Galipentzu (Navarra/Nafarroa) 14-03-2012
Garganta la Olla (Cáceres)
Garray (Soria)
Garrovillas de Alconétar (Cáceres)
Gaucín (Málaga) 07-12-2013 
Gautegiz-Arteaga (Bizcaia/Vizcaya) 15-12-2011 
Gavà (Barcelona) 02-04-2013 
Gérgal (Almería) 15-03-2012
Gondomar <Municipalidad> (Pontevedra)
Gordexola (Bizkaia/Vizcaya) 02-11-2012
Gormaz (Soria) 06-11-2011
Gradefes <Municipalidad> (León) 11-05-2012
Gradefes <Municipalidad> (León) (II)12-05-2012
Granadilla (Cáceres)
Granucillo (Zamora) 09-11-2011
Granyanella <Municipalidad> (Lleida)
Grajal de Campos (León)
Granja de Moreruela (Zamora)
Graus (Huesca)
Grijalba (Burgos)
Guadalest (Alacant/Alicante)
Guadalupe (Cáceres)
Guadamur (Toledo)
Guadix (Granada)
Guardia de Jaén, La (Jaén)
Guaso <Aínsa> (Huesca) 22-11-2011
Gueñes <Municipalidad> (Bizkaia/Vizcaya) 10-10-2011
Guijosa <Sigüenza> (Guadalajara) 15-02-2012
Guitiriz (Lugo) 20-02-2012
Gumiel de Izán (Burgos) 28-05-2013
Hacinas (Burgos) 03-02-2012
Haza (Burgos) 22-09-2013
Hecho (Huesca)
Hermanda de Campoo de Suso <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) 18-10-2012
Hervás (Cáceres)
Hiniesta, La (Zamora) 27-02-2012
Hinojosa de la Sierra (Soria)
Hinojosa del Duque (Córdoba) 21-05-2012
Hiruela, La (Madrid) 21-03-2012
Hita (Guadalajara)
Hondarribia -Fuenterrabía- (Gipuzkoa/Guipúzcoa)
Hornachos (Badajoz) 06-02-2012
Hornos (Jaén) 24-04-2012
Horta de Sant Joan (Tarragona) 28-04-2012
Hoyos (Cáceres)
Huelma (Jaén) 16-03-2013 
Ibargoiti <Municipalidad> (Navarra/Nafarroa) 22-01-2013
Ibdes (Zaragoza) 21-03-2013
Iglesuela del Cid, La (Teruel)13-11-2011
Ilche <Municipalidad> (Huesca) 30-09-2013
Illescas (Toledo)06-05-2012
Iruela, La (jaén)
Isaba/Izaba (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Isar <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 22-10-2012
Isar <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (II) 24-10-2012
Íscar (Valladolid) 24-06-2012
Isla Plana o Nueva Tabarca (Alicante/Alacant) 12-06-2012
Itero del Castillo (Burgos) 14-07-2013
Iznájar (Córdoba)
Jaca (Huesca) (I)
Jaca <Monasterio San Juan de la Peña> (Huesca) (II)
Jarandilla de la Vera (Cáceres)
Jerez de los Caballeros (Badajoz)
Jérica/Xérica (Castellón/Castelló) 25-10-2011
Jimena de la Frontera (Cádiz) 19-03-2012
Jorquera (Albacete) 17-10-2011
Jurisdicción de Lara <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 19-09-2012
Labastida/Bastida (Álava/Araba) 07-07-2013
Labastida/Bastida <Municipalidad> 
(Álava/Araba) (II) 09-07-2013
Labraza (Álava/Araba)
Laguardia (Álava)
Lanuza <Sallént de Gállego> (Huesca)
Larrés <Sabiñánigo> (Huesca) 06-06-2012
Lastres (Asturias)
Láujar de Andarax (Almería) 03-12-2011
Lecrín <Municipalidad> (Granada) 21-06-2013
Ledesma (Salamanca)
Lekeitio (Vizcaya/Bizcaia)
Lerín (Navarra/Nafarroa) 28-11-2013
Lerma <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 15-09-2013
Lerma <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (II)16-09-2013
Lerma <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (III)18-09-2013
Lesaka (Nafarroa/Navarra) 14-09-2013
Liérganes (Cantabria)
Liérganes <Municipalidad> (Cantabria)
Linares de Mora (Teruel) 12-07-2012
Llanes (Asturias)
Llerena (Badajoz)
Llívia (Girona)
Loarre (Huesca)
Loarre <Municipalidad> (Huesca) (II) 26-05-2013
Loja (Granada)
Lopera (Jaén) 18-03-2012
Loporzano <Municipalidad) (Huesca) 30-05-2012
Loporzano <Municipalidad) (Huesca) (II) 31-05-2012
Loporzano <Municipalidad) (Huesca) (III) 01-06-2012
Lorca (Murcia)
Lucena (Córdoba)20-11-2011
Luesia (Zaragoza)12-06-2013
Luque (Córdoba)
Maderuelo (Segovia)
Madremanya (Girona) 17-02-2012
Madrigal de las Altas Torres (Ávila)
Madriguera <Riaza> (Segovia)
Maella (Zaragoza) 16-11-2011
Magacela (Badajoz)
Magaña (Soria) 05-11-2013
Mainar y Villarreal de Huerva (Zaragoza) 17-01-2014
Malpica de Bergantiños <Municipality> (A Coruña) 28-10-2013
Maluenda (Zaragoza)
Mansilla de las Mulas (León) 02-11-2011
Manzanares el Real (Madrid)
Maqueda (Toledo) 17-12-2012
Marchena (Sevilla) 09-10-2011
Martín Muñoz de las Posadas (Segovia)
Martos (Jaén)
Mascarell (Castelló/Castellón) 17-12-2012
Mazcuerras <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) 29-06-2012 
Medellín (Badajoz)
Medina de Pomar (Burgos)
Medina de Rioseco (Valladolid) 3-01-2013
Medina del Campo (Valladolid)
Medina Sidonia (Cádiz) 14-12-2011
Medinaceli (Soria)
Meis <Municipalidad> (Pontevedra) 15-05-2012
Meis <Municipalidad> (Pontevedra) (II)16-05-2012
Melide (A Coruña) 17-12-2012
Melilla <Ciudad Autónoma> (Norte de África)
Mendigorría (Navarra/Nafarroa) 23-12-2011
Mérida (Badajoz) 07-06-2012
Merindad de Montija <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 15-10-2012
Merindad de Montija <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 16-10-2012
Merindad de Valdivielso <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 02-10-2012
Merindad de Valdivielso <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (II) 03-10-2012
Merindad de Valdivielso <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (III) 03-10-2012
Mesones de Isuela (Zaragoza) 14-04-2012
Mijas (Málaga)
Miraflores de la Sierra (Madrid) 24-01-2012
Mirambel (Teruel)
Miranda del Castañar (Salamanca)
Miravet (Tarragona)
Miravete (Teruel) 07-03-2012
Mironcillo (Ávila)
Moclín (Granada)
Mogarraz (Salamanca)
Mogrovejo (Cantabria)
Mojacar (Almería)
Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara)
Molinaseca (León)
Molinos (Teruel)
Molledo <Municipalidad> (Cantabria)
Mombeltran (Ávila)
Mombuey (Zamora)
Mondoñedo (Lugo)
Monforte de Lemos (Lugo)
Monfragüe <Parque Natural> (Cáceres)
Monleón (Salamanca)
Montalbán (Teruel) 16-03-2012
Montánchez(Cáceres) 
Montblanc (Tarragona)
Monteagudo de las Salinas (Cuenca)
Monteagudo de las Vicarías (Soria)
Montealegre de Campos (Valladolid) 28-11-2011
Montederramo (Ourense) 07-05-2014
Montejo de Tiermes (Soria) 04-09-2012
Montejo de Tiermes (Soria) (II) 07-09-2012
Montemayor del Río (Salamanca) 16-12-2011
Montemolín (Badajoz) 20-04-2012
Montenegro de Cameros (Soria) 13-10-2013
Monterroso <Municipalidad> (Lugo) 30-12-2011
Monterroso <Municipalidad> (Lugo) (II) 30-12-2011
Montesa (Valencia)
Montoro (Córdoba)
Montsonís (Lleida)
Montuïri (Mallorca-Islas Baleares) 02-03-2012
Monzón (Huesca)
Monzón de Campos (Palencia) 17-09-2012
Mora de Rubielos (Teruel)
Moraira <Teulada> (Alicante/Alacant) 13-06-2012
Morata de Jiloca (Zaragoza) 23-06-2012
Moratalla (Murcia)
Morella (Castelló/Castellón)
Morillo de Tou <Municipalidad de Aínsa> (Huesca) 31-01-2013
Morón de Almazán (Soria)
Mosqueruela (Teruel) 17-05-2012
Mota del Marqués (Valladolid) 12-12-2012
Moya (Cuenca)
Mula (Murcia) 23-01-2012
Mura (Barcelona)
Murillo de Gállego (Zaragoza) 29-02-2012
Murillo el Cuende <Municipalidad> (Navarra/Nafarroa) 21-01-2012
Muruzabal (Navarra/Nafarroa) 22-12-2011
Mutriku (Gipuzkoa/Guipúzcoa)
Muxia (A Coruña)
Muxia <municipio> (A Coruña)
Nájera (La Rioja)
Nalda <Municipalidad> (La Rioja) 12-11-2013
Nava del Rey (Valladolid) 25-02-2012
Navardún (Zaragoza) 20-05-2013
Navares de las Cuevas (Segovia) 06-10-2011
Navarrete (La Rioja) 17-01-2012
Navia de Suarna <Municipalidad> (Lugo)
Neila (Burgos)11-04-2014
Niebla (Huelva)
Nogales (Badajoz)
Noia (A Coruña)
Nuévalos (zaragoza)
Obanos (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Ochagavía/Otsagavia (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Ojacastro (La Rioja) 07-12-2011
Olèrdola <Municipalidad> (Barcelona) 09-04-2012
Olèrdola <Municipalidad> (Barcelona) (II) 10-04-2012
Olite/Erriberri (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Olmedo (Valladolid)
Olmos de Ojeda (Palencia)
Olmos de Ojeda <municipalidad> (Palencia)
Olvera (Cádiz) 27-11-2011
Onda (Castelló/Castellón)
Ondarroa (Bizkaia/Vizcaya) 26-05-2012
Onís <Municipalidad> (Asturias) 09-03-2012
Ontígola (Toledo) 27-12-2011
Oña (Burgos)
Oñate (Guipúzcoa/Gipuzkoa)
Orbaneja del Castillo (Burgos)
Orgaz (Toledo)
Orihuela (Alicante/Alacant)
Oropesa (Toledo)
Ortigosa de Cameros (La Rioja) 11-10-2013
Padrón (A Coruña) 19-12-2012
Palau-Sator <Municipalidad> (Girona) 19-06-2012
Palau-Sator <Municipalidad> (Girona) (II) 20-06-2012
Palazuelos <Siguenza> (Guadalajara)
Palenzuela (Palencia) 21-10-2011
Palmas, Las <Provincia>
Palos de la Frontera (Huelva) 12-10-2011
Pals (Girona)
Pambre <Palas de Rei> (Lugo)
Pampaneira (Granada) 08-11-2011
Pancorbo (Burgos) 25-06-2012
Pantón <Municipalidad> (Lugo) 14-01-2012
Pantón <Municipalidad> (Lugo) (II) 15-01-2012
Paradela <Municipalidad> (Lugo) 02-02-2013
Paradela <Municipalidad> (Lugo) (II) 04-02-2013
Paredes de Nava (Palencia)
Pastrana (Guadalajara) 13-01-2012
Patones de Arriba (Madrid)
Pedraza (Segovia)
Pedro Bernardo (Ávila)
Pelayos de la Presa (Madrid) 29-08-2012
Pelayos del Arroyo (Segovia) 24-05-2013
Peña Amaya <Fuenteodra> (Burgos)
Peñafiel (Valladolid)
Peñalba de Santiago (León)
Peñamellera Alta <Municipalidad> (Asturias) 09-01-2012 
Peñamellera Baja <Municipalidad> (Asturias) 10-01-2012 
Peñaranda de Duero (Burgos)
Peñíscola (Castelló/Castellón)
Peracense (Teruel)
Perarrúa (Huesca) 24-05-2012
Peratallada (Girona)
Piasca (Cantabria)
Picón (Ciudad Real)
Piedrahita (Ávila)
Piélagos (Cantabria) 19-10-2013
Pineda de la Sierra (Burgos) 27-03-2012
Plasencia (Cáceres)
Pobla de Benifassá, La (Castelló/Castellón)
Pollença (Mallorca-Islas Baleares)
Pomar de Valdivia <Municipalidad> (Palencia) 09-01-2013
Pomar de Valdivia <Municipalidad> (Palencia) (II) 20-04-2014
Ponferrada (León)
Ponferrada <Municipalidad> (León)
Ponga <Municipalidad> (Asturias) (I)
Ponga <Municipalidad> (Asturias) (II)
Pontedeume (A Coruña)
Porreres (Mallorca-Islas Baleares) 21-12-2011
Portezuelo (Cáceres) 30-05-2013
Portillo(Valladolid)
Potes (Cantabria)
Poza de la Sal (Burgos)
Priego de Córdoba (Córdoba) 09-07-2012
Priorio <Oviedo> (Asturias) 26-04-2012
Proaza <Municipalidad> (Asturias) 14-06-2012
Puebla de Alcocer (Badajoz)
Puebla de Sanabria (Zamora)
Puente de Montañana/Pont de Montanyana (Huesca) 19-10-2012
Puente del Congosto (Salamanca)
Puente la Reina (Navarra)
Puentedey (Burgos)
Puértolas <Municipalidad> (Huesca) 05-05-2012
Puértolas <Municipalidad> (Huesca) (II) 06-05-2012
Puertomingalvo (Teruel)
Quel (La Rioja) 23-08-2012
Quicena (Huesca)
Quirós <Municipalidad> (Asturias) 19-04-2012
Rajadell (Barcelona) 08-02-2013
Rebolledo de la Torre <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 07-12-2011
Rebolledo de la Torre <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (II) 09-12-2011
Rebordans <Tui> (Pontevedra) 11-06-2012
Recasens (Girona)
Rejas de San Esteban (Soria)
Rello (Soria) 12-04-2012
Requena (Valencia)
Requijada (Segovia) 25-05-2012
Retortillo de Soria <Municipalidad> (Soria) 05-06-2012
Riglos (Huesca)
Rivilla de Barajas (Ávila) 23-03-2014
Roa (Burgos) 21-12-2012
Robledillo de Gata (Cáceres) 05-07-2012
Roda de Isábena (Huesca)
Roncal/Erronkari (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Roncesvalles/Erroaga (Navarra/Nafarroa) 14-03-2013
Ronda (Málaga)
Ronda (Málaga) por joinmanzano 01-05-2012
Rubielos de Mora (Teruel)
Rubió de Baix (Lleida)
Ruesta (Zaragoza)
Rupit i Pruit (Barcelona)
Sabiñánigo <Municipalidad> (Huesca) 09-03-2013
Sabiñánigo <Municipalidad> (Huesca) (II) 11-03-2013
Sabiñánigo <Municipalidad> (Huesca) (III) 11-03-2013
Sabiote (Jaén)
Sacramenia (Segovia)
Sadaba (Zaragoza)
Sahagún (León)
Sahagún <Municipalidad> (León) (II) 07-05-2013
Salares (Málaga) 17-01-2012
Salas <Municipalidad> (Asturias) 07-10-2011
Salas <Municipalidad> (Asturias) (II) 08-10-2011
Saldaña (Palencia) 26-02-2012
Salduero (Soria)
Salinas de Pisuerga <Municipalidad> (Palencia) 25-06-2013
Salinas de Pisuerga <Municipalidad> (Palencia) (II) 27-06-2013
Sallent de Gállego (Huesca)
Salobreña (Granada)
Salvatierra/Agurain (Araba/Álava)
Samaniego (Araba/Álava) 08-09-2013
San Asensio (La Rioja) 05-11-2011
San Felices de Castillería (Palencia)
San Felices de los Gallegos (Salamanca)
San Martín de Castañeda <Galende> (Zamora)
San Martín de Montalbán (Toledo)
San Martín de Oscos (Asturias)
San Martín de Teverga (Asturias)
San Martín de Trevejo (Cáceres)
San Martín de Unx (Navarra/Nafarroa) 05-12-2012
San Martín de Valvení (Valladolid) 17-04-2013
San Martín del Castañar (Salamanca) 29-01-2012
San Millán de la Cogolla (La Rioja)
San Pantaleón de Losa <Valle de Losa> (Burgos)
San Pedro Manrique (Soria)
San Salvador de Cantamuda <La Pernía> (Palencia)
San Sebastián de la Gomera (La Gomera-Santa Cruz de Tenerife)
San Vicente de la Barquera (Cantabria)
San Vicente de la Sonsierra (La Rioja)
Sanaüja (Lleida) 31-05-2013
Sandiás (Ourense/Orense) 04-11-2011
Sangüesa (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Sanlúcar de Barrameda (Cádiz) 30-01-2012
Sant Esteve de Sesrovires (Barcelona)
Sant Jaume de Frontanyá (Barcelona)
Sant Ferriol <Municipalidad> 30-04-2013(Girona)
Sant Joan de les Abadesses (Girona)
Santa Cruz de la Serós (Huesca)
Santa Elena de Jamuz <Municipalidad> (León) 15-11-2011
Santa Eulalia de Oscos (Asturias)
Santa Gadea del Cid (Burgos) 15-04-2013
Santa María de Buil <Municipalidad de Aínsa> (Huesca) 29-01-2013
Santa María de Cayón <municipio> (Cantabria)
Santa María de Huerta (Soria)
Santa María del Campo (Burgos) 27-01-2013
Santa María la Real de Nieva (Segovia)
Santa Pau (Girona)
Santibáñez de Ecla <Municipality> (Palencia) 09-12-2012
Santibáñez de Ecla <Municipality> (Palencia) (II)11-12-2012
Santibáñez el Alto (Cáceres)
Santillana del Mar (Cantabria)
Santiponce (Sevilla)
Santiurde de Toranzo (Cantabria) 07-01-2013
Santo Domingo de Silos (Burgos)
Sarria <Municipalidad> (Lugo) 30-06-2012
Sarria <Municipalidad> (Lugo) (II) 01-07-2012
Sasamón (Burgos)
Sástago (Zaragoza) 10-05-2012
Saúca (Guadalajara) 22-03-2012
Segorb/Segorbe (Castelló/Castellón) 08-05-2012
Segura (Gipuzkoa/Guipúzcoa) 06-10-2011
Segura de la Sierra (Jaén)
Sepúlveda (Segovia)
Serón (Almería) 04-09-2012
Serra (Valencia) 11-08-2013
Serrablo <zona> (Huesca) (I)
Serrablo <zona> (Huesca) (II)
Serrapio <Aller> (Asturias)
Setenil de las Bodegas (Cádiz)
Seu D'Urgell, La (Lleida)
Sigüenza (Guadalajara)
Sigüenza <Municipalidad> (Guadalajara) (II) 25-03-2012
Sigüenza <Municipalidad> (Guadalajara) (III) 26-03-2012
Silleda <Municipalidad> (Pontevedra)
Simancas (Valladolid) 29-11-2011
Simat de la Valldigna (Valencia) 05-12-2011
Simat de la Valldigna (Valencia) (II)06-12-2011
Sineu (Mallorca-Islas Baleares) 07-01-2013
Siurana de Prades (Tarragona)
Soba <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) 12-01-2012
Sobrescobio <Municipalidad> (Asturias) 18-02-2012
Somiedo <Municipalidad> (Asturias)
Somiedo <Municipalidad> (Asturias) (II)
Son <Alt Áneu> (Lleida) 
Sonseca (Toledo) 16-06-2012
Sopeira (Huesca) 07-05-2012
Sorlada (Navarra/Nafarroa) 31-10-2011
Sos del Rey Católico (Zaragoza)
Soto de Bureba <Quintanaélez> (Burgos) 18-04-2012
Sotonera, La <Municipalidad> (Huesca) 01-03-2012
Soutomaior <Municipalidad> (Ourense) 03-12-2012
Soutomaior <Municipalidad> (Ourense) (II) 25-08-2013
Tabernas (Almería)
Talamanca del Jarama (Madrid)
Talaván (Cáceres) 25-12-2012
Talavera de la Reina (Toledo) 15-10-2011
Támara de Campos (Palencia)
Tarazona (Zaragoza)
Taüll (Lleida)
Tavérnoles (Barcelona) 18-10-2011
Tembleque (Toledo)
Tiebas-Muruarte de Reta (Navarra/Nafarroa) 26-10-2012
Tiedra (Valladolid) 29-04-2012
Tiemblo, El (Ávila)
Tíscar <Quesada> (Jaén) 03-11-2011
Tobed (Zaragoza)
Tobera <Frías> (Burgos)
Todolella, La (Castelló/Castellón) 19-02-2012
Torija (Guadalajara) 27-04-2012
Torla (Huesca)
Tornavacas (Cáceres) 01-02-2012
Toro (Zamora)
Torquemada (Palencia) 18-05-2012
Torredelcampo (Jaén) 29-03-2013
Torrelaguna (Madrid)
Torrelobatón (Valladolid)
Torremocha del Campo <Municipalidad> (Guadalajara) 06-02-2013
Torres del Río (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Torrijos (Toledo) 19-01-2013
Torroella de Montgrí (Girona) 04-02-2012
Tortosa (Tarragona)
Trasmoz (Zaragoza) 03-07-2013
Trigueros del Valle (Valladolid) 14-04-2013
Trillo (Guadalajara)
Trujillo (Cáceres)
Tudanca (Cantabria)
Tudela (Navarra/Nafarroa) 08-03-2012
Tui (Pontevedra)
Turégano (Segovia)
Turienzo de los Caballeros (León) 19-10-2011
Úbeda (Jaén)
Ucero (Soria)
Uclés (Cuenca)
Uharte Arakil (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Ujué (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Ulldecona (Tarragona) 16-08-2012
Uncastillo (Zaragoza)
Úrbel del Castillo (Burgos) 12-10-2011
Urueña (Valladolid)
Utrera (Sevilla)
Uztárroz/Uztarroze (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Valdegovía/Gaubea <Municipalidad> (Álava/Araba) 15-04-2012
Valdegovía/Gaubea <Municipalidad> (Álava/Araba) (II) 16-04-2012
Valdeolea <Comarca> (Cantabria) (I)
Valdeolea <Comarca> (Cantabria) (II)
Valdeoliva (Cuenca) 06-03-2012 
Valdeprado del Río <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) 16-07-2012
Valdeprado del Río <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) (II) 17-07-2012
Valderredible <Municipalidad> (Cantabria)
Valderredible <Municipalidad> (Cantabria) (II)
Valderredible <municipalidad> (Cantabria) (III)
Valderrobres/Vall-de-Roures (Teruel)
Valdés <Municipalidad> (Asturias) 03-10-2013
Valdorba <Comarca> (Navarra/Nafarroa) (I)
Valdorba <Comarca> (Navarra/Nafarroa) (II)
Valencia de Alcántara (Cáceres)
Valgañón (La Rioja) 09-05-2012
Vall de Cardós <Municipalidad> (Lleida) 15-09-2012
Valldemossa (Mallorca-Islas Baleares) 28-06-2012
Valle de Hecho<Municipalidad> (Huesca) 19-01-2012
Valle de Hecho<Municipalidad> (Huesca) 20-01-2012
Valle de Mena <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 02-01-2012
Valle de Mena <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (II) 03-01-2012
Valle de Mena <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (III) 04-01-2012
Valle de Mena <Villasana de Mena> (Burgos) 02-01-2013
Valle de Sedano <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 07-02-2012
Valle de Sedano <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (II) 08-02-2012
Valle de Sedano <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (III) 09-02-2012
Valle de Sedano <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (IV) 15-11-2012
Valle de Tobalina <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 15-11-2012
Valle de Tobalina <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (II) 18-11-2012
Valle de Tobalina <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (III) 20-11-2012
Valle de Yerri/Edeierri <Municipalidad> (Navarra/Nafarroa) 11-04-2012
Vallibona (Castelló/Castellón)
Valls de Valira, Les <Municipalidad> (Lleida) 26-10-2011
Valls de Valira, Les <Municipalidad> (Lleida) (II)27-10-2011
Valsaín <San Ildefonso> (Segovia) 21-06-2012
Valverde de la Vera (Cáceres)
Valverde de los Arroyos (Guadalajara)
Vejer de la Frontera (Cádiz) 11-05-2013
Vélez Blanco (Almería)
Velilla del Río Carrión (Palencia) 10-01-2012
Velilla del Río Carrión <Municipalidad> (Palencia) 11-01-2012
Vera del Moncayo <Monasterio de Veruela> (Zaragoza)
Verín (Orense/Ourense)
Viana (Navarra/Nafarroa)
Vic (Barcelona) 09-01-2012
Vícar (Almería)
Vid, La <La Vid y Barrios> (Burgos)
Vielha e Mijaran(Lleida)
Viguera(La Rioja) 23-04-2013
Vila de Cruces <Municipalidad> (Pontevedra) 29-12-2012
Vila de Cruces <Municipalidad> (Pontevedra) (II) 31-12-2012
Vila-Seca (Tarragona)
Vilac (Lleida)
Vilafamés (Castelló/Castellón)
Vilalba <Municipalidad> (Lugo) 09-08-2012
Vilanova dos Infantes <Celanova> (Orense/Ourense)
Vilches (Jaén) 20-10-2012
Villacarrillo (Jaén) 30-11-2012
Villacastín (Segovia) 19-08-2013
Villadiego (Burgos)
Villadiego <Municipalidad> (Burgos)
Villaescusa de Haro (Cuenca) 04-05-2012
Villafranca <Condado de Castilnovo> (Segovia)
Villafranca del Bierzo (León)
Villafranca del Cid/Vilafranca (Castelló/Castellón) 30-09-2012
Villajoyosa/La Vila Joiosa (Alicante/Alacant) 08-01-2012
Villalba de los Alcores (Valladolid) 20-04-2013
Villalcázar de Sirga (Palencia)
Villalón de Campos (Valladolid) 05-01-2012
Villalpando (Zamora)
Villamanín <Municipalidad> (León) 29-05-2012
Villamanrique (Ciudad Real) 17-10-2013
Villamayor de Monjardín (Navarra/Nafarroa) 24-11-2011
Villamiel <Trevejo> (Cáceres) 16-01-2013
Villamiel (Cáceres) (II) 18-01-2013
Villamorón (Burgos) 
Villanueva de los Infantes (Ciudad Real)
Villanueva de Sigena (Huesca) 14-12-2013
Villarcayo de Merindad de Castilla la Vieja <Municipalidad> (Burgos) 24-01-2012
Villarcayo de Merindad de Castilla la Vieja <Municipalidad> (Burgos) (II) 25-01-2012
Villarejo de Salvanés (Madrid) 04-03-2012
Villarluengo <Municipalidad> (Teruel) 06-06-2013
Villarroya de los Pinares (Teruel) 23-03-2012
Villasandino (Burgos) 20-07-2012
Villasayas (Soria) 17-10-2012
Villatuerta (Navarra/Nafarroa) 23-06-2013
Villaviciosa (Asturias)
Villaviciosa <Solosancho> (Ávila)
Villena (Alacant/Alicante)
Vimbodí i Poblet (Tarragona)
Vimianzo (A Coruña)
Vinuesa (Soria) 17-06-2012
Viso del Marqués (Ciudad Real) 14-01-2012)
Viveiro (Lugo)
Viver i Serrateix (Barcelona) 02-12-2013
Vizcaínos (Burgos) 21-10-2013
Wamba (Valladolid)
Xàtiva (Valencia)
Xinzo de Limia <Municipalidad> (Ourense) 13-05-2012
Xinzo de Limia <Municipalidad> (Ourense) (II) 14-05-2012
Yebra de Basa (Huesca)
Yepes (Toledo)
Zafra (Badajoz)
Zahara de la Sierra (Cádiz)
Zestoa (Guipúzcoa/Gipuzkoa) 06-05-2012
Zorita de los Canes (Guadalajara) 04-11-2011
Zorita del Páramo (Palencia)
Zuheros (Córdoba)
Zumaia (Guipúzcoa/Gipuzkoa) 10-11-2011
Zumarraga (Guipúzcoa/Gipuzkoa)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA ALBERCA, SALAMANCA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*NIGHT WITH MOON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/estress

*STREET WITH RAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*FLOWERED BALCONIES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*BLUE TREE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MORELLA, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN – VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

*MORELLA, SO NEAR AND SO FAR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ossy59 

*GATES, GATES, GATES .....*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hormigo 

*SAINT MARY .... THE MAJOR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*BULLRING*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniomarinsegovia


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AINSA, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*TO PLAY TODAY TO MONTAGUES AND CAPULETS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elcaballoalvaro 

*HE WILL BE ROMEO?*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jolualgas 

*JULIET IS WHERE?*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramon_bacas

*CRYPT OF SANTA MARIA COLLEGIATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elcaballoalvaro


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUENTE LA REINA – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*BRIDGE TO THE STARS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SQUARE AND ROAD*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrian-1205 

*OPEN DOORS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrian-1205

*CRUCIFIJO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/apaulayjesus


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLANUEVA DE LOS INFANTES, CIUDAD REAL – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*TOWN OF RED STONE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikita_07

*SO MUCH TO TAKE IN THE RETINA!*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tornillos

*AGAIN, FOLLOW THE PATH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*CASA DEL CABALLERO DEL VERDE GABÁN - HOME OF THE KNIGHT OF THE GREEN COAT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Great job as always Castor_Game. Summer makes me too lazy to search for beautiful pictures but I continue following your amazing contributions to the different threads.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^
Thanks, deckard_6, you are very kind in your comments
:shocked:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARTÍES (VAL D’ARAN), LLEIDA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*IN THE ARMS OF THE PYRENEES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raul_salinas_photography

*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paco_calvino

*GOOD HARVEST*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] 

*THE CLASSROOM OF RELIGION (Frescoes into Artíes church)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCALÁ DEL JUCAR, ALBACETE – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*INHABITED MOUNT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josel11

*IN THE TOP, THE CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alvaroiba 

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] 

*DRAGON’S LAIR? (System of caves and galleries that pierces the mountain)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eugenio-roldan


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastico :applause: Would love to see this thread continued and follow it.

Spain's rural areas can be utterly amazing.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Thanks, erbse


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GARGANTA LA OLLA , CÁCERES – EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*NEAR YUSTE, THE REST OF THE WARRIOR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] 

*CHRONICLE OF A DEATH FORETOLD*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zazasvq 

*“THE HOUSE OF THE DOLLS", THE MOST FAMOUS BROTHEL IN THE MIDDLE AGES
In the Middle Ages, the facades of buildings dedicated to brothels were painted blue
(The sign on the left of the door with arch)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cruccone 

*
THIS ANNOUNCEMENT CAME NOT IN THE PRESS*
"La Casa de las Muñecas" the most elegant and luxurious saloon of La Vera









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cruccone


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the great tour! Rural Spain is incredible! There are so many beautiful little villages/towns to explore and admire over.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks, Parisian Girl


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARTAJONA – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*THE “CERCO” (FENCE) OF ARTAJONA, THE WELL FENCED*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro 

*SCANNING THE HORIZON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrian-1205

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro

*QUIET, PROTECTED BY ITS FENCE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lillarra


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*POTES – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*ARRIVING IN POTES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/camare90 

*THE TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martius

*HOUSES AND MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*LANE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

excelent job :yes: all places are amazing but ALCALÁ DEL JUCAR is stuning, seems part of the cliff :drool:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Yes, Arpels, Alcala del Jucar is striking, too beautiful

Thanks


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PAREDES DE NAVA, PALENCIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*THE VILLAGE OF THE BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES
SANTA EULALIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcabello 

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo 

*SAN JUAN CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


*Berruguete, Pedro (1450-1504) - 1500 Virgin and Child
Pedro Berruguete was a Spanish painter; his art is regarded as a transitional style between gothic and Renaissance. Born in Paredes de Nava, Spain, he went to Italy in 1480 and worked in Federigo da Montefeltro's court in Urbino, where he could see some works by Melozzo da Forlì. He came back to Spain in 1482 and painted in several cities, such as Seville, Toledo and Avila. He was the father of an important sculptor, Alonso Berruguete, considered the most important sculptor in Renaissance Spain.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLAVICIOSA – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*

*"EL CONVENTÍN", SAN SALVADOR DE VALDEDIOS CHURCH
WORDL HERITAGE, IX CENTURY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luijes 

*SANTA MARIA DE LA OLIVA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*PORCH OF SAN JUAN DE AMANDI CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martius

*VILLAVICIOSA’S STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PERATALLADA, GIRONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*CARVED STONE (PERA TALLADA)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reinante

*STONE IN THE NIGHT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/felipe_gabaldon

*CHURCH AND STONE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] 

*
ALSO IVY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dudua


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANGÜESA - NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*JAVIER’S CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanito1948

*SANTA MARIA LA REAL CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro

*LAS ARCADAS (THE ARCHES)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonanzas 

*
SANTA MARIA LA REAL FACADE, STONE’S BOOK*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Famosa!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RODA DE ISÁBENA, HUESCA – ARAGÓN COMMUNITY*

*CATHEDRAL, FROM THE DEPTHS OF THE MIDDLE AGES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*EPISCOPAL PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrian-1205

*“ALJIBE” (CISTERN) IN THE CLOISTER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*
THE CLOISTER OF THE OBITUATY*

*The chronologies of these inscriptions are difficult to pinpoint in many cases, since several of which only entered the day and month of death, ie, strict data for voting. The year is noted on rare occasions, they were less interested to the end proposed. The first dates lead up to October 22, 1143, when he died Gaufred bishop, whose tombstone on the right beside the door to the cloister from the cathedral.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CUELLAR, SEGOVIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*MIGHTY FORTRESS AND SUMPTUOUS PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arcangel2p

*SAN BASILIO ARCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soniamgarcia

*SAN MARTÍN CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soniamgarcia 

*
CUELLAR CASTLE, PALACE AREA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soniamgarcia


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NIEBLA, HUELVA – ANDALUCÍA COMMUNITY*

*GATE IN THE NIEBLA'S WALL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kikaytete

*TINTO RIVER, ROMAN BRIGE *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*WITHOUT CEILING*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smb_flickr 

*
SANTA MARIA DE LA GRANADA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTELLFOLLIT DE LA ROCA, GIRONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*LAVA’S FORTRESS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits

*A BIRD’S EYE VIEW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/braid44

*VILLAGE'S GATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dao09


*WITH VIEW TO THE SKY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/otger


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRADEFES, LEÓN - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*SANTA MARIA LA REAL MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scharwenka 


*INTERIOR OF SANTA MARIA LA REAL MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat


*SAN MIGUEL DE LA ESCALADA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscojavierguerra


*SAN MIGUEL DE LA ESCALADA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skartxa 


*¡BONUS!*

*ARCADE - SANTA MARIA LA REAL MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MILLÁN DE LA COGOLLA – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY*

*YUSO’S (DOWN IN MEDIEVAL CASTILIAN) MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*PRESTIÑO STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SUSO’S (UP IN MEDIEVAL CASTILIAN) MONASTERY, CENTURIES VI / XII. WITH THE YUSO’S MONASTERY, WORLD HERITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*
SUSO’S MONASTERY, SAN MILLAN CENOTAPH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LASTRES – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*

*ARRIVING AT THE BEACH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmd1986 

*THEN NO MATTER THE MINUTE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/felipe_gabaldon

*ALLEY UP*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikimone 

*
THE GUARDIAN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikar1


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NOIA, A CORUÑA – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*ON THE ESTUARY (RÍA DE NOIA Y MUROS)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crnoia 

*SAN MARTIÑO CHURCH, LEGENDS ON LEGENDS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javierpais

*STREETS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/refo

*
CALVARY (CRUCEIRO)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/refo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCAÑIZ, TERUEL – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*UP* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabauleo 

*SPAIN’S SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SANTA MARÍA LA MAYOR EXCOLEGIATA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] 

*
CITY COUNCIL; LIONS FUN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonigual


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful & historic. Gotta love it.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^
Thanks, DeNeza401


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALMAGRO, CIUDAD REAL – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*MAJOR SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] 

*SANTO DOMINGO SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala 


*CORRAL DE COMEDIAS (THEATRE)
ONLY BUILDING KEEP IN EUROPE WITH CHARACTERISTICS OF THE
XVII CENTURY THEATRES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikita_07

*STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/slowrod_cdes


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTRO URDIALES – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*CASTRO URDIALES HARBOUR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcp_dmoz

*SANTA MARÍA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH (THE FIRST GOTHIC IN SPAIN)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrian-1205

*CASTLE AND LIGHTHOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡EXTRA!
ROMANESQUE BRIDGE UP TO THE CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesus1161


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Magnificent! :applause: Adore that Roman bridge over the Tinto river.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

The bridge is amazing

Thanks, Parisian Girl


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEÑALBA DE SANTIAGO, LEON – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*THE VILLAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*WONDERFUL MOZARABIC DOOR *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*
FALLEN MONSTER (Valley of Silence, Peñalba de Santiago)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmraposo

*¡BONUS! In the center of the picture, Peñalba de Santiago in the middle of the Valley of Silence*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*I'm leaving a few vacation days, and if anyone wants to continue with the thread would super :banana:

Good summer for everyone.
:cheers:*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*SANTA CRUZ DE LA SEROS, HUESCA - ARAGON*

Monasterio de Santa María:









Monasterio de Santa María:









Iglesia de San Caprasio:









Bonus: Detail of the monastery gates:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SOS DEL REY CATÓLICO, ZARAGOZA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*ROOFS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu

*STREETS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro

*PALACES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanito1948

*
AND COLOR IN THE GIANTS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertoherrero


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARÉVALO, ÁVILA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala

*SAN MARTIN CHURCH AND CHESS TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martius

*SANTA MARÍA DE LA LUGAREJA CHURCH, ROMANESQUE-MUDEJAR ARTS SUMMIT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adaja 

*
SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elcaballoalvaro


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUENTEDEY, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*THE MOST ANCIENT EUROPEAN BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*PORRES PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*CHURCH AND STREETS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela 

*¡BONUS!
STONE BRIDGE LIT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sermar


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILAFAMÉS, CASTELLÓ – VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

*A BIRD’S EYE VIEW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javi_valenciaa

*STREET WITH BOUGAINVILLEA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala

*CASTLE AND STREETS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala 

*
INTERIOR, CASTLE’S TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/epizarro


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*DREAM*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cris_gmp

*BARQUERA’S SHRINE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hispania

*CASTLE AND CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hispania 

*
THERE IS TIME ALSO FOR GOLF*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BAEZA, JAÉN – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*WORDL HERITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caese

*LYONS’S SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesaratanes

*CATHEDRAL AND SANTA MARIA FOUNTAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*
JABALQUINTO PALACE*







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATIENZA, GUADALAJARA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*OR GOD OR CAESAR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar

*THE BEAUTIFUL WINDOW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*GATE AND STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*
ROMANESQUE EQUILIBRIST
Santa María del Val Chuch*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALBARRACÍN, TERUEL – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*WALLS AND TOWN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toyaguerrero

*WHIMSICAL HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcp_dmoz

*JOURNEY TO THE PAST*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar

*
MIDDLE AGES HIGHRISE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Great thread.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MANZANARES EL REAL – MADRID COMMUNITY*

*GOTHIC FANTASY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramonduran

*VILLAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesaratanes

*GOTHIC BALCONY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jexweber

*
MANZANARES EL REAL AND ITS CASTLE VIEW FROM “LA PEDRIZA”*

http://manzanareselreal.org/tourism/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanpabloamadoralvarez


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> Great thread.


Thanks, Marathaman


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*YESTE, ALBACETE – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*HARD ROCK*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chepli

*WINDOW GOTHIC CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/recesvintus

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCION CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/recesvintus

*WHITE STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panicpic


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JARANDILLA DE LA VERA, CÁCERES – EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*CASTLE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ateca

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA TORRE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*FOUNTAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] 

*
ROMAN BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vcastelo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDINA DEL CAMPO, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*DE LA MOTA CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*MAJOR SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gv65

*ISABELLA I OF CASTILE HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*
PALACE DE SALINAS - WATERING PLACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONDOÑEDO, LUGO – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*CATHEDRAL WITH GUEST*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photomedicamadrid

*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mundocreativo

*FOUNTAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu 

*
CAYON PAZO (PAZO IS A RURAL SMALL PALACE. IN SOME CASES CAN BE A GREAT PALACE)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cubamagica


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow Castor! We miss you so much in the other thread, now it´s great to see your marvellous contribution to this thread. Thanks and please keep posting!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^
Thanks, filandón. Doing this is a great pleasure for me and I will do as long as I can.
Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEÑARANDA DE DUERO, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu

*MAJOR SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosl

*SANTA ANA CHURCH*
*The marble columns and busts of the front of the church must proceeding of the ruins of the roman city Clvnia Sulpicia, which was great importance in the Iberian Peninsula and that is near*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neomanox

*
ZUÑIGA Y AVELLANEDA PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUADALUPE, CACERES – EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*GUADALUPE’S VIEW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/venturacarmona

*GUADALUPE’S MONASTERY - WORDL HERITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliventino

*GUADALUPE’S MONASTERY* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/69rojo

*
CLOISTER OF THE GUADALUPE’S MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ÁLORA, MÁLAGA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*OF WHITE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jadrianmlg

*CHURCHS AND ARABIC CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*ALORA CASTLE *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saabay 

*
BOBASTRO RUINS – MOZARABIC CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ateca


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTBLANC, TARRAGONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*WALLS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu

*SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*HOUSE *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela 

*SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toyaguerrero


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*UNCASTILLO, ZARAGOZA - ARAGÓN*

Great thread! :applause:

*VIEW FROM THE CASTLE*










by Oliventino (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliventino/3620706198/

*SANTA MARÍA DE UNCASTILLO ROMANESQUE GATE*










by ferlomu (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu/2933978799/

*JEWISH QUARTER*










by ayto_uncastillo (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4699268482/in/photostream/

BONUS: DETAILS










by fredpanassac (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2598479486/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DURANGO, BIZCAIA/VIZCAYA - BASQUE COUNTRY*

*WATER MIRROR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inesca

*CITY COUNCIL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus

*SANTA ANA ARCH *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus 

*ETXEZARRETA PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

buho said:


> Great thread! :applause:
> 
> *VIEW FROM THE CASTLE*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Buho.

Super feature of UNCASTILLO!!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Castor  A Durango extra! This really weird XV century cruceiro, the cross of Kurutzeaga, a very "baroque" gothic.


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow ^

Fantastic


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPDEPERA, MAJORCA – BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY*

*MEDITERRANEAN MIDDLE AGES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenmartin1967

*CASTLE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenmartin1967

*CASTLE* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/edispix 

*HOUSE WITH FLOWERS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/netsnake


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Edit


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*CAÑETE, CUENCA - CASTILLA LA MANCHA*

*WALLED VILLAGE*










by manuelcl_23 (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2761676195/

*HOUSES LOOKING TO THE NARROW PASS OF THE RIVER, AND THE CASTLE ON THE TOP*










by manuelcl_23 (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2762522160/

*CASTILIAN STREETS*










by marathoniano (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2596009206/

¡BONUS! 
"PUERTA DE LAS ERAS", A X CENTURY MOORISH GATE OF THE WALL










by neomanox (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/neomanox/1305407356/in/photostream/


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

¡Bravo! I love this thread!!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Great, buho 

That's very rewarding Kaetzar :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERÍN, OURENSE/ORENSE – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*FORT VILLAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luijes

*MONTERREY CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stukinha

*ALWAYS HAS BEEN A CAFE?*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rlasaosa 

*VERIN’S ENTROIDO (CARNIVAL), CIGARRONS (MEN WITH ORNAMENTS OF GREAT ANTIQUITY)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielatanes


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUEBLA DE SANABRIA, ZAMORA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*STONE ON STONE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariasgonzalo

*CASTLE & CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazzp

*HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rlasaosa


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOJACAR, ALMERÍA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*KINGDOM OF LIGHT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-s-c

*STREETS OF THE SOUTH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/l_km0/

*CITY’S GATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/l_km0

*CHIMNEY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-s-c


----------



## cody beach (Sep 16, 2010)

wow,odest building with the modern flowers,


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CONSUEGRA, TOLEDO – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*MILLS AND CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949

*CATWALK*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro/

*VILLAGE WITH SNOW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josemariamorenogarcia 

*MILLS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAGUARDIA/GUARDIA, ÁLAVA/ARABA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMUNNITY*

*VIEW OF LAGUARDIA FROM THE YSIOS CELLAR (BY SANTIAGO CALATRAVA)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949

*SANTA MARÍA DE LOS REYES CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/basajauntxo

*STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julioalba 

*WATCH VINEYARDS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/horrabin


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*FRIGILIANA, MÁLAGA - ANDALUCÍA*

*PANORAMIC VIEW, WHITE VILLAGE*

by Butch Osborne (Back Again) (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4038480662/










*WHITE STREETS*

by carmen_ocaña (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2960590677/










*DOWNSTAIRS*

by Maximo Lopez (Flickr) ->http://www.flickr.com/photos/netsella/2905531361/










¡BONUS! COVERED STREET

by cihuri (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fborjalopez/4212898241/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MARTÍN DE MONTALBAN, TOLEDO – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar

*SANTA MARIA DE MELQUE, VISIGOTHIC-MOZARABIC CHURCH – VII/VIII CENTURIES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo/

*INTERIOR OF SANTA MARIA DE MELQUE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*“LA CANASTA” (THE BASKET), ROMAN BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*REQUENA, VALENCIA – VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

*REQUENA’S WALL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edomingo

*SANTA MARÍA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edomingo

*OLD HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/macckling

*ALLEY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonogayora


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTORO, CÓRDOBA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*THE VILLAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/turismodecordoba

*SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/butervala/

*DOWNTOWN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pasionmencianablogspotcom

*SAN BARTOLOME TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pasionmencianablogspotcom


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Edit


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CARDONA, BARCELONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*STRENGTHS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/txan

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingospub/

*ROAD TO CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SANT VICENÇ CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/batigolix


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALOBREÑA, GRANADA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*ON THE ROCKS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cjd90

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mucho_motril 

*DOOR WITH FLOWERS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*FACING THE SEA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ina_sl


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*CALATAÑAZOR, SORIA - CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

I love Requena, it's a little city, but the old part is an extraordinary medieval village. When i was there was a medieval market in all the streets and was.. wow!

*ONLY 70 INHABITANTS*

Pic by julian-oa (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3406901585/










*CHIMES AT MIDNIGHT, BY ORSON WELLES*

The movie (1962) was filmed here. Orson Welles said he didn't need to change nothing, it's a real medieval village in the XX century. 
Pic by SoWhat - (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sowhat0/2978201703/










*ALMANZOR LOST HIS DRUM HERE*

Pic by César Atanes (Off by paternity) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesaratanes/3049529227/










¡BONUS! DOOR

Pic by Quedalapalabra (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/quedalapalabra/2265855835/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COCA, SEGOVIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

^^

Requena has a beautiful medieval part, should be better known

Calatañazor is a gem



*IMPERIAL CRADLE. Flavius Theodosius (11 January 347 – 17 January 395), commonly known as Theodosius I or Theodosius the Great, was Roman Emperor from 378 to 395. Theodosius was either born in Cavca Vaccea, in Hispania (modern day Coca, Spain)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruhey/

*GATE AND WALLS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacifuentes

*COCA'S CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eivisso

*SAN NICOLAS TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CARMONA, SEVILLE – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*CARMONA’S SKYLINE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar

*SEVILLE GATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*CORDOBA GATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jocelyn777 

*IBERIAN, CARTHAGINIAN, ROMAN, VANDAL, VISIGOTHIC, ARABIC, CHRISTIAN ........ AS OLD AS HISTORY *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafael_dp


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FELANITX, MAJORCA – BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY*

*SWEET MAJORCA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scrawb/

*SANT MIQUEL CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead

*FOUNTAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thespian

*HOUSES AND BALEARIC SLINGERS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scrawb


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ZAHARA DE LA SIERRA, CÁDIZ – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*IN THE “SIERRA”*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/webfoto-es

*WHITE TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vgabari

*MAJOR CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zahori2

*CASTLE * 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angelmorenoorge


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*CIFUENTES, GUADALAJARA -CASTILLA LA MANCHA*

Castor, could you put the index (se dice así? índice? suena a zara :lol in the first message of the thread? Great villages, Coca's castle is my favourite castle in Spain, and is close to Cuéllar, Peñafiel, Medina del Campo, Olmedo...

*LA ALCARRIA*

by loboviejo (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/madrid424/3586071113/










*THE CASTLE*

from lasherasdehontanares.com










*PORCHED STREETS*

by juanluys (Panoramio) -> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31285151










¡BONUS! RURAL ROMANESQUE CHURCH

by Mellado (Panoramio) -> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34178456


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

The index is in the first message; is a good idea. 

También están cerca dos extraordinarios castillos, Torrelobatón (Valladolid) y Castilnovo (Segovia), por desgracia ambos están en medio de ninguna parte, situación aún más acusada en el caso del castillo vallisoletano. Deberían conocerse mas, son dos auténticas joyas.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ÚBEDA, JAÉN – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*LA CIUDAD ENCENDIDA – UBEDA – WORLD HERITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josecarlosmartos/

*VAZQUEZ DE MOLINA SQUARE (WITH THE SALVADOR CHAPEL AND THE DEAN ORTEGA PALACE)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mias

*SANTA MARIA DE LOS REALES ALCACERES CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luigmarin 

*WALLS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORRELOBATON, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*IN THE NIGHT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samwisegamgee69

*HOMAGE TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samwisegamgee69 

*ROOFS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/santivalladolid 

*LOST IN THE TIME *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*SETENIL DE LAS BODEGAS, CÁDIZ - ANDALUCÍA*

*SETENIL OF THE CELLARS*

by MEM (Panoramio) -> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22898039










*THE ROCK* 

by Patrick Flament (Panoramio) -> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11887632










*TROGLODYE HOUSES, CAVES IN THE ROCK*

by Peter Connolly (Panoramio) -> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8839581










¡BONUS! WINE AND "TAPA" UNDER THE GIANT ROCK

by redi (Panoramio) -> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28572196


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

a roca :eek2: intresting that church in Montalben (me recuerda Gala Placidia :yes: )...


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ZAFRA, BADAJOZ – EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

^^^^

buho, Setenil de las Bodegas is amazing!! :nuts:

To Arpels: Yes, The plant in Santa Maria de Melque bears some resemblance to the Mausoleum of Galla Placidia in Ravenna, but the Spanish church is a century later, and of course, does not have the wonderful Byzantine decoration inside the mausoleum.

*CASTLE AND HOTEL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/csrsanchez/

*DUQUES DE FERIA PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu

*PLAZA CHICA (SMALL SQUARE)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardalen

*TOWER AND GATE (CUBO’S ARCH)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDINACELI, SORIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*TOWN IN THE SKY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar

*ROMAN ARCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala

*MAJOR SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fjbezos 

*THE HUMILLADERO HERMITAGE *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Stunning places and nice selection of pictures :applause::applause::applause:

And also interesting photos for me from San Martin de Montalban - I have never heard of it.


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

Castor_Game said:


> *SANTA MARIA LA REAL CHURCH *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, ¡Viva Sasamón!.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*ONDA, CASTELLÓN - COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA*

*VIEW FROM THE CASTLE*

Pic by Caribu (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/caribu/4834237759/










*PLAZA DE L'ALMUDÍ*

Pic by marathoniano (Flickr) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4254581666/










*CASTLE'S GATE*

by Salvador Ruiz Gómez -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvador_ruiz_gomez/4140076447/










¡BONUS! MOORISH FINE WORKS 

by ibero (Panoramio) -> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/868913


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARCOS DE LA FRONTERA, CADIZ – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

No hay de que, Cuartango, todo lo que merezca la pena irá apareciendo aquí
(salvo error u omisión )

*EAGLES’S NEST*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pelanes 

*SANTA MARIA DE LA ASUNCION CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*FACADE, SANTA MARIA DE LA ASUNCION CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] 

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzal


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OROPESA, TOLEDO – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*GOLDEN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/druidabruxux 

*GATE, PALACES .......*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guillermode/

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alliecat1881 

*WITH PADDLE CACTUS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guillermode


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TUDANCA – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*LATEST SNOW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/l_km0 

*CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hispania/

*COSSIO HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hispania 

*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lepotev


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALDERROBRES/VALL-DE-ROURES, TERUEL – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*DOOR TO THE PAST*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] 

*CASTLE AND CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*PORCH – SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marialuisa


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UCERO, SORIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*A CASTLE IN AUTUMN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar 

*UCERO’S CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*GARGOYLE – UCERO’S CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*WOLVES RIVER CANYON - SAN BARTOLOME TEMPLAR HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pueblosabandonados

*¡¡BONUS!!*
*WOLVES RIVER CANYON - SAN BARTOLOME TEMPLAR HERMITAGE FROM THE MAJOR CAVE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/borreiroscm


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIMBODI I POBLET, TARRAGONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*ROYAL MONASTERY OF SANTA MARIA DE POBLET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmolucasx

*POBLET MONASTERY – ROYAL GATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smb_flickr/

*MILMANDA CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bones18 

*RIUDABELLA CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALVERDE DE LA VERA, CACERES – EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*BETWEEN FIG-TREES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vcastelo

*STONES AND ORANGES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*MAJOR SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martius

*PICOTA (PILLORY)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hormigo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESTELLA/LIZARRA – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

- deleted


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BENAVENTE, ZAMORA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*THE ARCH AND THE SNAIL’S TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zyllan

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dschwabe

*SANTA MARIA DEL AZOGUE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zyllan 

*SAN JUAN DEL MERCADO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS!
SAN JUAN DEL MERCADO CHURCH - MURAL PAINTINGS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPINOSA DE LOS MONTEROS, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*PROTECTED BY THE CHURCH?*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lepotev

*SANTA CECILIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*FERNANDEZ VILLA PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*VELASCO’S TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrdos


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

that natural scenary in Aguero is gorgeous, seems choose to the efect :yes:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIGLOS, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*Arpels, Agüero what was only the beginning .........* :shocked: 

*RIGLOS FROM MURILLO DE GÁLLEGO (ZARAGOZA)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*RIGLOS, WHERE EVERYTHING IS INSIGNIFICANT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/calafellvalo

*RIGLOS’S CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amaiaa 

*THE MALLOS’S KINGDOM (RIGLOS IN THE CENTER OF THE RIGHT QUADRANT; AGÜERO IN THE LEFT QUADRANT, UPPER THIRD)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tochis

*¡¡BONUS!! 
THE MALLOS’S KINGDOM (RIGLOS’S MALLOS AND GÁLLEGO RIVER)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dianora


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:uh: endeed...


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OFF TOPIC*

*Arpels, I could still go ..............* 

*SALTO DE ROLDAN FROM HUESCA, PROVINCIAL CAPITAL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*PEÑA AMON FROM PEÑA SAN MIGUEL (SALTO DE ROLDAN)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mononoke

*BARRANCO DE MASCÚN – SIERRA DE GUARA *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaecheve 

*BARRANCO DE RAISEN – SIERRA DE GUARA*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaecheve

*MALLOS OS FILS NEAR RIGLOS*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaecheve

*http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=CUCA DE BELLOSTAS HUESCA
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=LOS FORNAZOS HUESCA*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BOLEA, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*AT THE END OF SPRING*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR COLLEGIATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrian-1205

*SAN CRISTÓBAL HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaecheve

*WINDSURF AND “EL SALTO DE ROLDÁN” *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ababol


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEDRAZA, SEGOVIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*SUNSET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavocba 

*SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*PORCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡¡BONUS!! 
MADRID IS NOT, IS THE NIGHT OF THE CANDLES
*


 
Diego Santamaría  por  Blockmind , en Flickr


 
Diego Santamaría  por  Blockmind , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN VICENTE DE LA SONSIERRA – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY*

*BETWEEN VINEYARDS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] 

*CASTLE AND SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iabcs-elperdido

*SANTA MARIA DE LA PISCINA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/portnoy

*MIDDLE AGES BRIGDE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

What a thread :bow: Probably the best I have seen so far.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIHUEGA, GUADALAJARA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*OVERVIEW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacifuentes 


*SAN FELIPE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noe_bc

*SANTA MARIA DE LA PEÑA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacifuentes


*WALL, CHAIN'S GATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*¡BONUS!*

*RUINS OF THE OLD FACTORY CLOTH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmcharro


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BOEDO-OJEDA REGION, PALENCIA - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (I)*

*MOARVES DE OJEDA, SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julius2043 

*MOARVES DE OJEDA, SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH, BAPTISTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*PERAZANCAS DE OJEDA, HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*PERAZANCAS DE OJEDA, APSE OF SAN PELAYO HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*¡BONUS!*

*FRIEZE DETAIL, SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julius2043


----------



## hercon (Dec 17, 2007)

como siempre, todas tus fotos y tu información, impresionantes. gracias

te podría proponer Monforte de Lemos, en Lugo, pero es un pueblo bastante grande, no se si tendría cabida aqui


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*REGION OF BOEDO-OJEDA, PALENCIA - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (II)*

^^
Gracias por tus amables comentarios, hercon

¡Claro que cabe!, todo lo que haya de medieval en las aldeas, pueblos y pequeñas ciudades de España y que se disponga de material gráfico. Monforte de Lemos tendrá su momento. 


*SAN ANDRES DEL ARROYO, SANTA MARIA AND SAN ANDRES MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniojuez 

*CLOISTER, SANTA MARIA AND SAN ANDRES MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julius2043

*ENTRANCE TO CHAPTER HOUSE, SANTA MARIA AND SAN ANDRES MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/respenda

*CLOISTER'S COLUMN, SANTA MARIA AND SAN ANDRES MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/respenda

*¡BONUS!*

*COLMENARES DE OJEDA, BAPTISTERY OF SAN FRUCTUOSO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Castor, casi que me alegro de que abandonases el foro general y te montases este por tu cuenta. El resultado es impresionante, gracias a ti descubro lugares nuevos a diario. No me olvido de Buho y sus buenísimas aportaciones al thread.
Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

Me uno a las felicitaciones Castor . Congratulations!


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ +1 Congratulations Castor_Game!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Mis aportaciones muy escasas, por falta de tiempo. Pero me meto siempre a ver cada post de Castor, muy buenos todos, espectaculares.

Duda: ¿por qué no me deja ver muchas de las fotos de Flickr? ¿alguna idea?


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TOBED, ZARAGOZA - ARAGON COMMUNITY*

^^

Gracias a todos por vuestras amables palabras. 

Para mi es una forma de pasar un buen rato y tratar de que las personas que acceden a este hilo también disfruten de lo que se ofrece en él.
Pero sobre todo, el deseo que me anima es poder dar a conocer, aunque sea de esta forma tan somera, la ingente riqueza artística y arquitectónica que atesora nuestro país.

Me gustaría también que os animaseis y pusieseis vuestro granito de arena, como ya lo han hecho más de una vez y con gran acierto, Buho y Viva_Bulgaria.

Un saludo. 


*BRICK HEMSTITCHING, CHURCH OF THE VIRGIN.This church is part of the Aragonese Mozarabic churches that are World Heritage*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/respenda


*DETAIL OF CRANE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/respenda

*INTERIOR OF THE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/respenda

*ICON OF THE VIRGEN DONATED BY KING MARTIN THE HUMANE OF ARAGON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/respenda


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MORÓN DE ALMAZÁN, SORIA - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*WITH ONLY 300 INHABITANS, IT IS A STUNNING ARCHITECTURAL SCENE OF GREAT BEAUTY. It also means the arrival of the Renaissance to a small Castilian village
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaimecin


*LA ASUNCION CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*PILLORY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ch_

*CITY COUNCIL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*¡BONUS!*

*FOUNTAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, i really didn't know Morón de Almazán, looks great!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTROJERIZ, BURGOS - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*CASTLE WITH POPPIES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/santidd


*NUESTRA SEÑORA DEL MANZANO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*GUTIERREZ BARONA HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*RUINS, SAN ANTON CONVENT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcmcgivern


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful the church of the virgen (mozarabe) made of bricks...


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*L’ESTANY, BARCELONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

^^^^
Yes, very beautiful, Arpels 


*SANTA MARIA MONASTERY*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordipostales


*SANTA MARIA MONASTERY*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonyo 

*CLOISTER, SANTA MARIA MONASTERY*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordipostales

*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUDAD RODRIGO, SALAMANCA - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*STONES AND CIPRESES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*SANTA MARIA CATHEDRAL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/refoworld 

*COUNCIL CITY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro

*VAZQUEZ HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro

*¡¡BONUS!! 
CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/operagrafica


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALDEOLEA REGION - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY (I)*

*SANTA OLALLA CHURCH, LA LOMA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus


*APSE WITH MURAL PAINTINGS, SANTA OLALLA CHURCH, LA LOMA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus

*SANTA MARIA LA REAL CHURCH, HENESTROSA DE LAS QUINTANILLAS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*MURAL PAINTINGS, SANTA MARIA LA REAL CHURCH, HENESTROSA DE LAS QUINTANILLAS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


*¡BONUS!*

*TOWER, SAN MARTÍN DE HOYOS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sociedadculturaleride


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALDEOLEA REGION - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY (II)*

*SAN MARTÍN CHURCH, SAN MARTIN DE HOYOS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


*CORBELS, SAN MARTIN CHURCH, SAN MARTIN DE HOYOS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


*SAN MIGUEL HERMITAGE, OLEA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


*BAPTISMAL FONT, SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH, MATA DE HOZ*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*¡BONUS!*

*VALDEOLEA REGION , DAWN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/baloncestorrelavega


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAMPILLO,EL (SAN PEDRO DE LA NAVE-ALMENDRA), ZAMORA - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*SAN PEDRO DE LA NAVE, VISIGOTHIC CHURCH, SEVENTH CENTURY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*SAN PEDRO DE LA NAVE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*WINDOW, SAN PEDRO DE LA NAVE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*CAPITAL, SAN PEDRO DE LA NAVE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*¡BONUS!*

*INTERIOR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN FELICES DE CASTILLERÍA, PALENCIA - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, bannersignsexp, you're right 


*SAN PEDRO AD VINCULA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


*SANTA TERESA HERMITAGE*


Ermita de Santa Teresa. San Felices de Castillería (Palencia) por paula_gm, en Flickr


*SANTA TERESA HERMITAGE, MURAL PAINTINGS, SAN FELICES MASTER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus


*SANTA TERESA HERMITAGE, MURAL PAINTINGS, SAN FELICES MASTER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus


*¡BONUS!*

*SANTA TERESA HERMITAGE, MURAL PAINTINGS, SAN FELICES MASTER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONFORTE DE LEMOS, LUGO - GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*SAN VICENTE HILL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/g_m_n


*CASTLE'S TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*CHURCH OF SAN VICENTE DO PINO MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat


*CLOISTER, SAN VICENTE DO PINO MONASTERY, TODAY PARADOR NACIONAL DE TURISMO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat


*¡BONUS!*

*CABE RIVER, MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcabello


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BIEL, ZARAGOZA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*TOWERS, CASTLE AND CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luiszueco

*HOUSES AND STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vidseduay

*FUENCALDERAS <BIEL>*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amaiaa


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARCIENCE, TOLEDO – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*A CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vicrego

*CASTLE WITH LION*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_sarco

*THE LION IN THE TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*THE PILLARS OF HEAVEN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORRES DEL RÍO – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*WAITING FOR THE FALL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ezkerra


*SANTO SEPULCRO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miguel_cortes

*SAN ANDRES CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rlasaosa

*OLD SHELTER OF PILGRIMS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rlasaosa

*¡BONUS!
OCTAGON, SANTO SEPULCRO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/los_versos_que_te_escribi_y__tu_nunca_leiste


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DURATÓN & <MONUMENTOS DE LAS HOCES DEL DURATÓN>, SEGOVIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*THE BEAUTY OF PERFECTION, LA ASUNCION DE MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu

*BELFRY WITH STORKS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu

*ATRIUM*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu

*SAN FRUTOS HERMITAGE, HOCES DEL DURATON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alrojo09

*¡BONUS!
RUINS, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LOS ANGELES DE LA HOZ MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRIGAL DE LAS ALTAS TORRES, ÁVILA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*HIGH TOWERS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonjc


*SANTA MARIA DEL CASTILLO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala

*SAN NICOLAS CHURCH*



 Volumen mudéjar de San Nicolás  por  albolm911 , en Flickr

*CANTALAPIEDRA GATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala

*¡BONUS!
SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mksfca


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCALÁ LA REAL, JAÉN – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*ALCALA LA REAL FROM THE STRENGTH OF LA MOTA. In place of the fortress settled the Iberian city of Sucaelo, later Roman Hipobulbo and long after the Arab village of Al-Qal'a. Previously the site was one of the last known locations of Neanderthals.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*ALCAZABA (ARABIC CASTLE)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*MAYOR ABACIAL CHURCH, STRENGTH OF LA MOTA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*STRENGTH OF LA MOTA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*¡BONUS!
RUINS, SANTO DOMINGO DE SILOS CHURCH. This church and the Mayor Abacial was destroyed by French troops in 1812 during their retreat from the city (Spanish War of Independence)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/parraje

*ALCALA’S HERCULES. Archeological Museum Madrid*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ovando


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILANOVA DOS INFANTES <CELANOVA>, OURENSE – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*HIGH TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chemation


*TOWER AND HORREOS (GRANARIES)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darioalvarez

*STREET, HOUSES AND HORREO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darioalvarez

*CHURCH AND CEMETERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darioalvarez


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BESAYA REGION – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*RIOSECO <Santiurde de Reinosa>, SAN ANDRES CHURCH
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angel_armendariz


*BARCENA DE PIE DE CONCHA, SAN COSME Y SAN DAMIÁN CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angel_armendariz

*YERMO, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joselmc

*SILIO, SAN FACUNDO Y SAN PRIMITIVO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angel_armendariz

*¡BONUS!
CRANE RELIEF, SANTA MARIA CHURCH OF YERMO. This church has a rich collection of erotic corbels, one of which is the first left.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*REJAS DE SAN ESTEBAN, SORIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*SMALL VILLAGE ROMANESQUE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angel_armendariz

*SAN GINES CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fcatalina

*SAN MARTIN CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*MURAL PAINTINGS, SAN MARTIN CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MARTÍN DE TREVEJO, CÁCERES – EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*TOWER AND ROOFS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miguelcapelli


*ALLEY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomasero

*SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*STREET AND HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toyaguerrero

*¡BONUS!
SAN MIGUEL CONVENT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franchute1


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Really great job, Castor.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UZTÁRROZ/UZTARROZE – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*



buho said:


> Really great job, Castor.




*GREEN HARVEST*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanblanco


*SANTA ENGRACIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rlasaosa

*HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rlasaosa

*SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rlasaosa


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRIGUERA <RIAZA>, SEGOVIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*THE VILLAGE RED*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sou_luis

*SAN PEDRO, RED CHURCH *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scaamanho

*RED HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scaamanho

*RED STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teresafranquesa


*¡BONUS!
RED BELFRY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anayagus


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BROTO, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH AND SORROSAL FALL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/basajauntxo

*DOWNTOWN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrian-1205

*ARA RIVER, BOTTOM MONDARRUEGO MOUNT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdrego

*SAN MIGUEL CHURCH, LINAS DE BROTO <BROTO>*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ainhoap

*¡BONUS!
SAN MAMES CHURCH, ASIN DE BROTO <BROTO>.The small building in the foreground is a "esconjuradero" medieval construction in which conjured storms in pseudo-religious ceremonies. Possibly of pagan origin, these buildings are unique at the Aragonese Pyrenees.
Also noted examples in neighboring areas of Catalonia and France.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ainhoap


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HONDARRIBIA (Fuenterrabía), GIPUZKOA/GUIPÚZCOA - BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

*VIEW FROM FRANCE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iabaro

*CARLOS V FORTRESSS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/humorkafkiano


*SANTA MARIA DE LA ASUNCION Y DEL MANZANO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/humorkafkiano

*GIPUZKOA SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliventino

*¡BONUS!
HOUSE OF DOLLS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/the-flea


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALARÓ, MALLORCA – BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY*

Thanks, balthazar 

*ALARO FROM THE CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fonteriz

*CASTLE. THE CASTLE IS SEATED IN THE PUIG (PEAK) D'ALARO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exil-armine


*SANT BARTOMEU CHURCH AND THE MEDIEVAL FEAST OF DEMONIS (DEMONS)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieh

*SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mallorcaquality

*¡BONUS!
ALARO BETWEEN D’ALARO PUIG AND THE S’ALCADENA PUIG *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OLMEDO, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*MORTAR, BRICK AND SLATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*WALL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcabello

*SAN ANDRES CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*SANTA MARIA DEL CASTILLO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harman_mad

*¡BONUS!
RUINS, SAN ANDRES CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAZORLA, JAEN - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*CAZORLA: THE BIRTHPLACE OF A MOUNTAIN RANGE, THE SUBBETICA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanuuk

*YEDRA’S CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanuuk


*SALVATIERRA’S CASTLE OR “DE LAS CINCO ESQUINAS” (FIVE CORNERS) *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cazorla1

*RUINS, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS!
CITY COUNCIL UNDER THE SNOW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*OFF TOPIC
CAZORLA RANGE, SAN ISICIO HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cazorla1


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SERRAPIO <ALLER> - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*

*OCTOBER SNOW, SAN VICENTE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rutadelaplata

*CENTRAL APSE, MURAL PAINTINGS – SAN VICENTE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/c0ntraband

*TRIUMPHAL ARCH, CAPITAL WITH MERMAID – SAN VICENTE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/c0ntraband

*MURAL PAINTINGS – SAN VICENTE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/c0ntraband


*¡BONUS!
FACADE, SAN VICENTE CHURCH. IN THE CHURCH THERE IS AN INSCRIPTION WITH THE YEAR OF
BUILDING, 984 AC*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rutadelaplata


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful church in Asturias, I didn't know it :applause:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALDORBA <REGION> - NAVARRE COMMUNITY (I)*



buho said:


> Beautiful church in Asturias, I didn't know it :applause:


Really beautiful :yes:

*LEOZ/LEOTZ -IRACHETA/IRATXETA-, SAN ESTEBAN PROTOMARTIR CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roskil

*LEOZ/LEOTZ -IRACHETA/IRATXETA-, HÓRREO (GRANARY) XI CENTURY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


*LEOZ/LEOTZ -IRACHETA/IRATXETA-, HÓRREO DETAIL *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roskil

*OLÓRIZ/OLORITZ –ECHANO/ETXANO-, SAN PEDRO AD VINCULA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*¡BONUS!
OLÓRIZ/OLORITZ –ECHANO/ETXANO-, INTERIOR SAN PEDRO AD VINCULA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALDORBA <REGION> - NAVARRE COMMUNITY (II)*

*GARÍNOAIN/GARINOAIN –CATALÁIN/KATALAIN-, CRISTO HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*GARÍNOAIN/GARINOAIN –CATALÁIN/KATALAIN-, RUINS OF VILLAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*LEOZ/LEOTZ -AMUNARRIZQUETA- SAN BARTOLOMÉ CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*OLÓRIZ/OLORITZ -ERISTÁIN/ERISTAIN- SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zubiri

*¡BONUS!
VALDORBA REGION – SAN PEDRO AD VINCULA CHURCH, ECHANO/ETXANO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zubiri


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADERUELO, SEGOVIA - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (I)*

*VISION OF THE PAST*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*DE LA VILLA GATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harman_mad


*SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo 

*¡BONUS!*

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH - MUDEJAR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*MEDIEVAL CATAPULT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harman_mad


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The romanesque paintings of Maderuelo are now preserved at Prado museum.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAHAGÚN, LEÓN – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*



buho said:


> The romanesque paintings of Maderuelo are now preserved at Prado museum.


Thanks, buho, but I was trying to prepare a second chapter of Maderuelo with
paintings of the chapel of Vera Cruz 

*MUDEJAR KINGDOM*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oursonpolaire

*SAN LORENZO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/louzao


*SAN TIRSO CHURCH *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SAN BENITO ARCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS!
RUINS, VIRGEN DE LA PREREGRINA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ÉCIJA, SEVILLA - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*SUN KINGDOM*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbolance

*SANTIAGO EL MAYOR CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjondo

*FLOWERY RUINS, SANTA CRUZ CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbolance

*LAS TERESAS, SAN JOSE CONVENT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/contrapared

*¡BONUS!
ECIJA’S AMAZON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjondo

*COURTYARD, SAN JUAN CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kupfernikel


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OLITE – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*OLITE CASTLE, THE ESSENCE OF THE MIDDLE AGES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/myr_mariocassanenc

*OLITE CASTLE, GALLERY OF THE KING*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/myr_mariocassanenc


*SANTA MARIA CHURCH *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/traselvisor

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/respenda

*¡BONUS!
THE SMILE OF THE VIRGIN. PORCH OF SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/respenda


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RONDA, MÁLAGA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*BROKEN BEAUTY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaspars

*”VIEJO” (OLD) BRIDGE AND THE ARAB BRIGDE OF CURTIDIRIAS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sean_wallis

*CARLOS V GATE, ALMOCABAR GATE AND ESPIRITU SANTO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonio_sanchez

*MINARET, SAN SEBASTIAN CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hainaut

*¡BONUS!
ROMAN THEATRE OF ACINIPO, RONDA LA VIEJA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERA DEL MONCAYO <MONASTERIO DE VERUELA>, ZARAGOZA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*HOY COMO AYER, MAÑANA COMO HOY ”TODAY AS YESTERDAY, TOMORROW LIKE TODAY” (Rimas y leyendas, Gustavo Adolfo Becquer) Veruela Monastery*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*ASCUA ENCENDIDA ES EL TESORO ”BRIGHT EMBER IS THE TREASURY” Church, Veruela Monastery*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*COMO UN LIBRO ABIERTO ”LIKE AN OPEN BOOK” Cloister Porch, Veruela Monastery*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*ESTE ARMAZÓN DE HUESOS Y PELLEJO ”THIS FRAMEWORK OF BONES AND PELT” Romanesque tomb, Veruela Monastery*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


*¡BONUS!
COMO SE ARRANCA EL HIERRO DE UNA HERIDA "AS REMOVED THE IRON OF A WOUND" Gargoyle, Veruela Monastery*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALBURQUERQUE, BADAJOZ – EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*FROM PORTUGAL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emoitas

*LUNA CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*AZAGALA CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clubcaminantebadajoz

*RUINS, GUADARRANQUE ROMAN BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clubcaminantebadajoz

*¡BONUS!
CAVE PAINTINGS OF SAN BLAS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clubcaminantebadajoz


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLIBONA, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN – VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

*ALMOND BLOSSOMS IN JANUARY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SANTO DOMINGO HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ossy59

*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lletres

*SANTO DOMINGO HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS!
THE MAP OF SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAMPRODON, GIRONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*VIEW FROM THE BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandrocoiro

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/calbenido

*SANT PERE MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedroqtc

*NOU (NEW) BRIDGE, ALLEY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neska

*¡BONUS!
BEGET <CAMPRODON>, SANT CRISTOFOL CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smb_flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARANDA DE DUERO, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*OLD RIVER, OLD DUERO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fernandomac

*SANTA MARIA COLLEGIATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rahego

*SAN JUAN CHURCH *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/girasombra

*ROMANESQUE BRIDGE OF TENERIAS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manoloblanco

*¡BONUS!
THE MAP. The urban map of Aranda de Duero, 1503, is the oldest in Spain and one
of the oldest in Europe*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soportal


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HERVÁS, CÁCERES – EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*LANDSCAPE WITH CLOUDS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andres-colmen

*SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*HOUSES, JEWISH QUARTER *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/extremaduraclasica

*AMBROZ RIVER, JEWISH QUARTER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PERACENSE, TERUEL - ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*PROTECTIVE SHADE?*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*LAST PRECINCT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*HEAVY ARTILLERY?*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/turone10


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

mto belo esso castillo :yes:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAJAZARRA – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY*

^^
Is an impressive castle, Arpels 

*THE CASTLE NEIGHBOR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sajacity

*STREET WITH HANDS *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josus_foto

*GATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaliker


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCALÁ DE LA SELVA, TERUEL – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*STRICTLY CONTROLLED*



 ALCALÁ de la SELVA 2 (TERUEL)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*SAN SIMON AND SAN JUDAS CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/a_frasnedo


*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josevicente1

*STREET WITH SNOW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eci_nc


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LLANES – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*

*PORT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SANTA MARIA DEL CONCEJO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ap2004

*WALL’S TOWER *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrdiaz81

*ALLEY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redi_p

*¡OFF-TOPIC!
GULPIYURI’S BEACH. This is a small beach but located inland, through green fields. In a limestone cliff-lined coast was creating a sea cave and into the back of the cave collapsed, (a phenomenon known as karst sinkhole), leaving a small circular hole of diameter about 50 m to 100 m of coast. This collapse is still connected with the coast and sea water enters, noticing also the tides and featuring a sandy beach.
It is natural monument.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tigerblai


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAZALLA DE LA SIERRA, SEVILLA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*BLUE AND WHITE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltb

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA CONSOLACION CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltb

*MUDEJAR FACADE, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA CONSOLACION CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltb


*INMACULADA CONCEPCIÓN CHARTERHOUSE *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doenjo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANT JOAN DE LES ABADESSES, GIRONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*TODAY AS YESTERDAY. Ninth-century Romanesque bridge and crafts orchards*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/calafellvalo

*APSE, CHURCH OF SANT JOAN DE LES ABADESSES MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yishac

*CLOISTER, SAN JOAN DE LES ABADESSES MONASTERY *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yishac

*SANT JOAN I SANT POL (OR SANT JOANIPOL) CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmolucasx


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAMPILLO DE RANAS, GUADALAJARA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*BACKGROUND OF THE TIMES ....... A BLACK VILLAGE. On the slopes of Ocejón peak, 2049 meters.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/3enuno

*PARISH CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/3enuno

*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mirepapa

*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mirepapa


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JACA, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY (I)*

*JACA AND TO THE LEFT, OROEL MOUNTAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*ROMANESQUE CATHEDRAL OF SAN PEDRO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu

*CITADEL, SAN PEDRO CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ciudadeladejaca

*MEDIEVAL TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu

*¡BONUS!
MEDIEVAL BRIDGE OF SAN MIGUEL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anvica


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JACA, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY (II)*

*BORN IN THE STONE. SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*ROMANESQUE CLOISTER, SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*CHURCH OF ABOVE, SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA MONASTERY. The church stands on a higher plane than the Mozarabic church with its apse built directly under the rock, which is the vault of the first section of the ship.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


*GOTHIC CHAPEL OF SANT BETURIAN, SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrian-1205

*¡BONUS!
HOLY GRAIL. It is a reproduction, the original was moved from the Monastery of San Juan de la Peña to the cathedral of Valencia in the fourteenth century*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maramon


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



Love this thread....awesome photos.....:cheers:


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Great job Castor! We'll have to talk with the turism ministry about your wage increase


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great places (and pics) !


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DÉNIA, ALACANT/ALICANTE – VALENCIA COMMUNITY*



Linguine said:


> ^^
> 
> Love this thread....awesome photos.....:cheers:


Thanks for your comment, Linguine 



deckard_6 said:


> Great job Castor! We'll have to talk with the turism ministry about your wage increase


Thanks, deckard_6, but are not the times ....... you understand me 



balthazar said:


> Great places (and pics) !


Thanks, balthazar 


*LOOKING TO THE SEA, I DREAMED*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vicentedemiguel

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablosanchez

*CASTLE DOOR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vampiretto69

*THE CASTLE FROM THE SEA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS!
EL GERRO, MEDIEVAL WATCH TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/capitancorto


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIMIANZO, A CORUÑA – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*MISTY SUNSET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cudipeich

*<CEREIXO> SANTIAGO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*MOSCOSO CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/corcubion

*COURTYARD, MOSCOSO CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/apcontremo

*¡BONUS!
FULLING, MOSCOSO CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/certo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TURÉGANO, SEGOVIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*CAST DOWN PRIDE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu

*ROSEATE CASTLE .... AND CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elcaballoalvaro

*SUPERB YET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elcaballoalvaro

*APSE, SANTIAGO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elcaballoalvaro

*¡BONUS!
NOTABLE FINDING ROMANESQUE. Was done in the Church of Santiago of Turégano (Segovia) - Spain, after several centuries hidden, we can enjoy now with our view, study and interpretation.
This Romanesque altar of 13Th century in polychrome stone have the reliefs of almost two metres high. They represent to Santiago in one of them and one Pantocrátor with pilgrims in the other. *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elcaballoalvaro


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL BARCO DE ÁVILA, ÁVILA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*FISHING TIMES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*VALDECORNEJO CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*ASUNCION CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexhangdog

*ROMAN/ROMANESQUE BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltito


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SERRABLO <AREA>, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY (I)*

*ORDOVÉS <SABIÑÁNIGO> - SAN MARTÍN CHURCH. framed within the churches of Serrablo "look archaic”, including it in the same entry as San Martín de Arto and the towers of San Bartolome de Gavin and San Saturnino de Yésero.Temples of features similar to those of Spanish-Visigoth tradition and therefore above the examples “Larredenses”.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rabodelagartija

*LASIESO <SABIÑÁNIGO> SAN PEDRO CHURCH. Nave of Jaca Romanesque-style, and tower of “Larrede”-style (Mozarabic Romanesque)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lansbricae

*ARTO <SABIÑÁNIGO> SAN MARTÍN CHURCH. Romanesque of “Look archaic”*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*ISUN <SABIÑÁNIGO> SANTA MARÍA CHURCH. Mozarabic Romanesque*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SERRABLO <AREA>, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY (II)*

*SATUÉ <SABIÑANIGO> SAN ANDRES CHURCH. Romanesque Mozarabic*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*LÁRREDE <SABIÑÁNIGO> TORRAZA OR MORO TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anvica

*LÁRREDE <SABIÑÁNIGO> SAN PEDRO CHURCH. Paradigm style “Larrede” or Romanesque Mozarabic*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anvica


*LÁRREDE <SABIÑÁNIGO> SAN PEDRO CHURCH. Detail of the tower*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARGOMILLA DE CAYÓN <SANTA MARÍA DE CAYÓN> - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*GREEN SYMPHONY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosdepepe

*SAN ANDRES CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus

*ROMANESQUE ON SNOW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosdepepe

*CEBALLOS PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dlmanrg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*POZA DE LA SAL, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* OVERVIEW OF POZA DE LA SAL. On the cliff, the castle, and below left old salt factory. The old Salionca of Autrigones (Celtic tribe established in the north of the Iberian Peninsula) gained importance with the Roman conquest to become a major salt-producing centers.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SAN COSME Y SAN DAMIAN CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*CONJURADERO GATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu


*¡BONUS!
DE LOS ROJAS CASTLE *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ASTORGA, LEÓN – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*GOTHIC CATHEDRAL OF ASTORGA AND ARCHBISHOP’S PALACE (Gaudi)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*ROMAN WALL, ARCHBISHOP’S PALACE AND CATHEDRAL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aliciaenflickr

*MAIN FACADE OF THE CATHEDRAL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javiolano

*SANTA MARTA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eryoni


*¡BONUS!
ROMAN MUSEUM, PASSAGE IN THE ROMAN ERGASTULA (PRISON OF SLAVES)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/usano


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANT JAUME DE FRONTANYÁ, BARCELONA - CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

* FORMER BEAUTY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SANT JAUME CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smb_flickr

*MAIN CRANE, SANT JAUME CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*BARREL VAULT, SANT JAUME CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smb_flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLAFRANCA DEL BIERZO, LEON – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*WAY OF SAINT JAMES .... STOP*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bierzo

*SANTIAGO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bierzo

*SANTA MARIA DE CLUNY COLLEGIATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*¡BONUS!
HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bierzo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MIRONCILLO, AVILA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*ALTHOUGH YOU DO NOT WANT, CASTLE OF AUNQUEOSPESE (although you do not want)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar

*ALSO CALLED MANQUEOSPESE CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pere_ramon

*AND MALQUEOSPESE CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sou_luis

*METAMORPHOSIS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pere_ramon


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Interesting looking castle.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CUZCURRITA DE RÍO TIRÓN - LA RIOJA COMMUNITY*

^^
It is an amazing castle  FLAWDA-FELLA

*TIRON RIVER AND VELASCO CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mutannte


*SANTA MARÍA DE SOREJANA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE TIRONCILLO HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesalf

*STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shaka69


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVARRUBIAS, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*HOUSES WITH BANNERS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandro5000


*SAN COSME AND SAN DAMIAN COLLEGIATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgdemiguel

*FERNAN GONZALEZ TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fjmanzanal

*ROYAL ARCH, ADVANCEMENT ARCHIVE OF CASTILE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martius


*¡BONUS!
RUINS, SAN PEDRO DE ARLANZA MONASTERY *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CANGAS DE ONÍS – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*

*EL PUENTÓN, ROMANESQUE BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reddam


*SANTA CRUZ CHAPEL, FIVE AND EIGHT CENTURY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH AND STATUE OF KING PELAYO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramonduran

*ABAMIA <CANGAS DE ONÍS>, SANTA EULALIA CHURCH *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastiaverd


*¡BONUS!
COVADONGA ‘S CAVE, CHAPEL *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltb


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIELHA E MIJARAN, LLEIDA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*VIELHA E MIJARAN (ARAN VALLEY)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lafontdelgat


*SANT MIQUEU CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*ESCUNHAU <VIELHA E MIJARAN>, SANT PERE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/calafellvalo

*GAUSAC <VIELHA E MIJARAN>, SANT MARTI CHURCH *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ainhoap


*¡BONUS!
BETREN <VIELHA E MIJARAN>, SANT ESTEVE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SABIOTE, JAÉN – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*NIGHT OF FIESTA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soulasin

*CHIRINGOTE GATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*STREET AND CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UHARTE ARAKIL – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*UHARTE ARAKIL FROM THE MONASTERY OF SAN MIGUEL DE ARALAR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*AND AT THE TOP OF THE MOUNTAIN, THE MONASTERY, SAN MIGUEL DE ARALAR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roskil

*INTERIOR, SAN MIGUEL DE ARALAR MONASTERY *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roskil

*INTERIOR, SAN MIGUEL DE ARALAR MONASTERY *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roskil

*¡BONUS!
OVERVIEW OF THE MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pacoso


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CARRIÓN DE LOS CONDES, PALENCIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*MEDIEVAL JEWEL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat

*SANTA MARIA DEL CAMINO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rayporres

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE BELEN CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miguel_cortes

*SANTIAGO APOSTOL CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*¡BONUS!
CLOISTER, SAN ZOILO MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Castor, siendo de Segovia seguro que ya has mostrado la maravillosa villa de Pedraza. De Madrid podrías mostrar quizá Patones de Arriba, Chinchón, Alcalá de Henares, San Lorenzo del Escorial, Buitrago del Lozoya... Tengo que admitir que algunas como Patones o San Lorenzo no tengo claro que fueran ya villas en la Edad Media, en el peor de los casos serían fundadas en el siglo XVI yo creo. Sería curioso mostrar la desconocida Olmeda de las Fuentes, no es un pueblo precioso pero resulta bastante curioso, su arquitectura típica recuerda más a pueblos de Andalucía que a un pueblo de Madrid, he leido que data de la Edad Media también.

Y...
Thank you very much for all these images! You're doing a great work


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BOLTAÑA, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

^^

En la primera página del hilo hay un índice de las poblaciones que se van incorporando y cada una de ellas tiene acceso directo desde este inicio.

Muchas veces el poner o no localidades depende de si se encuentra o no material gráfico o que este sea de calidad aceptable, también de que las fotografías sean de monumentos o edificaciones medievales o al menos que puedan tener una base medieval. 

Thanks, Pavlemadrid. 



*PRIMAL ARAGON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reinodeolson

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/littleowlflickr

*STREET *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*¡BONUS!
BOLTAÑA, ARA RIVER AND ROMANESQUE BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boltana


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MARTÍN DE CASTAÑEDA <GALENDE>, ZAMORA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*LEGENDS, AND SAN MARTIN BUENO, MARTYR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anam1973

*SANTA MARIA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*APSES, CHURCH OF SANTA MARIA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*INTERIOR CHURCH, SANTA MARIA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertocostas

*¡BONUS!
TALANQUEIRA, FEAST OF MEDIEVAL ORIGIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ximenez


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CANENA, JAÉN – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*FRIENDLY CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juancasadoguillen

*CASTLE *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grillosolitario


*PARISH CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*HERMITAGE *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juancasadoguillen

*¡BONUS!
CASTLE, COURTYARD*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/egvillar14


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN SALVADOR DE CANTAMUDA <LA PERNÍA>, PALENCIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*RARE BEAUTY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*SAN SALVADOR COLLEGIATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luijes

*APSES, SAN SALVADOR COLLEGIATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*COMMUNION TABLE, SAN SALVADOR COLLEGIATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luijes


*¡BONUS!
DETAIL, COMMUNION TABLE, SAN SALVADOR COLLEGIATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luijes


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLAFRANCA <CONDADO DE CASTILNOVO>, SEGOVIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*SWEET LANDSCAPE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruedaladeras

*GALOFRE CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/relatioluxini


*TOWERS, GALOFRE CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dfinney23

*TOWERS, GALOFRE CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dfinney23


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done, Castor. I have just found the time machine thread :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCALÁ DE HENARES – MADRID COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, Zaro 


*CELTIBERIAN WAS BEFORE AND LATER ROMAN. TODAY WORLD HERITAGE CITY. CATHEDRAL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpeinadopa

*CERVANTES SQUARE, SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH AND CITY HALL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala

*SAN DIEGO SQUARE, UNIVERSITY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bercastell


*TENORIO TOWER, ARCHBISHOP’S PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/felixabanades

*¡BONUS!

WALL*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpeinadopa

*HYPPOLYTUS HOUSE, ROMAN CITY OF COMPLUTUM, ALCALA DE HENARES TODAY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpeinadopa


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDINA DE POMAR, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*OVERVIEW WITH CASTLE AND CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yo_jevo

*ALCÁZAR DE LOS CONDESTABLES DE CASTILLA – VELASCO CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/basajauntxo

*SANTA CRUZ CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*MOMEDIANO <MEDINA DE POMAR>, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE CASTRO (SANTA PETRONILA) HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus

*¡BONUS!

NELA RIVER, ROMANESQUE BRIDGE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/basajauntxo


----------



## merryyou (Dec 29, 2010)

It looks beautiful, nice shot.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BECERRIL DE CAMPOS, PALENCIA - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, merryyou 

*ETERNAL CASTILE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pitufo13

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pitufo13

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ikermerodio


*HUMILLADERO (ORATORY)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pecato

*¡BONUS!

COFFERED OF THE PORCH, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GARROVILLAS DE ALCONÉTAR, CÁCERES – EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*MOVIE SET?*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/amaciasvecino

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/carmela_tarragona

*CONDES DE ALBA Y ALISTE PALACE*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/javicaneda

*RUINS, SAN ANTONIO DE PADUA CONVENT*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/javicaneda

*¡BONUS!

FLORIPES CASTLE*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenriquecapilla


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR :cheers1: donde es FLORIPES CASTLE Castor? esta en el medio de una embalse:? :uh:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

¡Próspero Año Nuevo! ¡Que viva España! :cheers::cheers::cheers:

@Arpels: Si, el castillo esta en el Embalse de Alcántara.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ena :uh: gracias :cheers1:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANTEQUERA, MÁLAGA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

HAPPY NEW YEAR, :cheers1: Arpels (como te dijo Viva_Bulgaria, en el embalse de Alcántara, en Garrovillas, cerquita de Portugal)

HAPPY NEW YEAR, :cheers1: Viva_Bulgaria

Thanks, amigos 

*ANTEQUERA ..... AND DON PELAYO (THE MOUNT)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaquin_camacho

*ALCAZABA (CASTLE) ..... AND DON PELAYO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaquin_camacho

*SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro


*ARCH OF THE GIANTS AND SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS!

ANTEQUERA EPHEBE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*MENGA DOLMEN*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelhurtado


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

si es cercano si gracias :cheers1:

es mismo la cara de D. Pelayo :O


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUADALEST, ALACANT/ALICANTE – VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

Gracias a ti, Arpels 

*VERTIGO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*CASTLE AND BELFRY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_farnsworths

*THE EDGE OF THE CLIFFS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*ALLEY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mschot


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALVERDE DE LOS ARROYOS, GUADALAJARA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*VALVERDE (OTHER BLACK VILLAGE) FROM THE PEAK OF OCEJON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramonduran

*CHURCH AND MAJOR SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panaderocanonistas

*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quellegamos


*A RAINY DAY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xuanxu

*¡BONUS!

CHORRERA DE DESPEÑALAGUA, PLACE WITH ONE OF THE MANY STREAMS (ARROYOS) THAT GIVE NAME TO THE VILLAGE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovely "black village", and Becerril de Campos too, and the whole thread :applause:


----------



## b3ta (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow. Spain is so beautiful. Next time I visit, will spend less time partying in ibitza and more exploring these places.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANUZA <SALLENT DE GÁLLEGO>, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

^^

Gracias, Buho, es un honor para mi tus palabras 

Thanks, b3ta, will do well to know the rest of Spain 


*ONE DAY WAS ABANDONED. TODAY REGAINS ITS BEAUTY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kunzuilh

*EL SALVADOR CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafaelgomez

*STREET, HOUSES AND CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanillozgz


*MORE STREET, HOUSES AND CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafaelgomez

*¡BONUS!

RECONSTRUCTION OF LANUZA, THE VILLAGE OF SALLENT DE GALLEGO AND PEÑA (PEAK) FORATATA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/iker-


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*QUICENA, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*MONTEARAGON, BETWEEN EARTH AND SKY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heliaca

*MONTEARAGON CASTLE, INSELBERGS OF EL SALTO DE ROLDAN AND AGUILA PEAK*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ababol

*CHURCH, ROMANESQUE CASTLE OF MONTEARAGON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lansbricae


*INTERIOR CASTLE. ABROAD SEEN ONE OF THE INSELBERGS OF EL SALTO DE ROLDAN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/srgblog

*¡BONUS!
ROMAN AQUEDUCT*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesusmp3










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesusmp3


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTELLAR DE LA FRONTERA, CÁDIZ – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*FOR THE MOUNTAINS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/montuno

*CASTELLAR CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pacorodas

*CASTELLAR PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertopecino


*ALLEY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/finefella


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CANGAS DEL NARCEA – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*

*PASSING THE BRIDGE, BASILICA OF SANTA MARÍA MAGDALENA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*NARCEA RIVER AND THE MEDIEVAL CURVED BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*OMAÑA PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


*CLOISTER, CORIAS MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*¡BONUS!
STREET*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sakydogalo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FRÍAS, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*JUMPING	*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcabello

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*SAN VICENTE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lumiago

*CASTLE AND HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


*¡BONUS!
MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DEIÀ, MALLORCA – BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY*

*BEAUTY OF THE SENSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jodastephen

*SANT JOAN BAPTISTA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alasdeplomo

*SON MARROIG TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alasdeplomo

*OVERVIEW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jortegafigueiral


*¡BONUS!
THE OLIVE TREE KNOWS THE MIDDLE AGES*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/57rhs


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

CASARES, MÁLAGA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY


*MAURITS CORNELIS ESCHER?*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nafaziram

*GATE, CASARES FORTRESS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*ROMAN BATH OF LA HEDIONDA (THE STINKING). Casares emblematic place, the bathrooms of La Hedionda, sulfur baths have beenused since the time of Caesar himself, who came here to cure their diseases.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*DE LA SAL TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*¡BONUS!
OVERVIEW*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/1779079


----------



## Leander (Aug 1, 2010)

Really nice!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*O CEBREIRO <PEDRAFITA DO CEBREIRO>, LUGO – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

^^

You're right, Leander

*A PLACE IN THE WORLD*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mundocreativo

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carucedo

*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chairego

*STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cgeourjon


*¡BONUS!
PALLOZA *










http://www.flickr.com/photos/chairego


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTRILLO DE LOS POLVAZARES, LEÓN – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*IN A WORLD OF IRON ..... HAD A FLOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cudipeich

*PARISH CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cudipeich

*ON GREEN STREET DOORS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmrodas

*LIGHT AND SHADOW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bar_tolo

*¡BONUS!
IN A WORLD OF IRON .....*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmrodas


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

All the last pictures in this page are stuning! :bow:..I'd love to visit that place one day


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BOBORÁS <MUNICIPALITY>, OURENSE - GALICIA COMMUNITY*

^^

Would be a success, The-E-Vid 


*CAMEIXA <BOBORÁS>, SAN MARTIÑO CHURCH*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat 

*MOLDES <BOBORÁS>, SAN MAMEDE CHURCH*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat


*ASTURESES <BOBORAS>, SAN XULIÁN CHURCH*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat

*XUVENCOS <BOBORÁS>, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/eiras1

*¡BONUS!

PAZOS DE ARENTEIRO <BOBORÁS>, DIVINO SALVADOR CHURCH*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERLER <BENASQUE>, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*ABOVE THE VALLEY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodolfoto

*CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anam1973

*FROST STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fzhidalgo

*STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fcandalija


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALDUERO, SORIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*BRIDGE TO THE PAST*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949

*SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH REFLECTED IN THE WATER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949

*ATRIUM, SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandro5000

*HOUSES AND LOG IN THE STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eduiturri


*¡BONUS!
FORD ON DUERO RIVER*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA VID <LA VID Y BARRIOS>, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*GOLDEN STONE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diegolo

*SANTA MARIA MONASTERY, APSE OF THE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gatuso

*SANTA MARIA MONASTERY, CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gatuso

*SANTA MARIA MONASTERY, CHAPTER HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FUENSALDAÑA, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*VIEWPOINT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clotariodelacruz

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcabello

*SAN CIPRIANO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*HOMAGE TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coleccionistadelugares


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

amazing this column in the meadle of the window :yes:


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

Castor_Game said:


> *GOLDEN STONE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUTRIKU, GIPUZKOA/GUIPÚZCOA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

^^



Arpels said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo
> 
> amazing this column in the meadle of the window :yes:


Such columns are not uncommon in Spanish Romanesque monuments, as you can see in this marvel of Santo Domingo de Silos that follows.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/magicdreams

Thank you for your interest Arpels.



cuartango said:


> Impressive!


 


*COLORFUL MIRROR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/herensuge

*MEDIEVAL TOWER HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julius2043

*HARBOUR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanzejo

*FISHER HOMES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/posinijauna

*¡BONUS!
ASTIGARRIBIA <MUTRIKU>, SAN ANDRES CHURH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lillarra


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CURIEL DE DUERO, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*THE GUARD OF THE VINEYARDS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/penafiel

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*ZUÑIGA PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


*¡BONUS!
MEDIEVAL GATE OF THE WALL. IN THE REMOTE PEÑAFIEL CASTLE*
See post for Peñafiel, Valladolid - Castile & Leon Community









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pcastrobarba


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Castor, me quito el sombrero ante semajante trabajo de recopilación, gracias!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTO DOMINGO DE SILOS, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

^^

Gracias a tí, deckard_6, pero es fácil con un poco de perseverancia 


*ROMANESQUE CRADLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gcapron

*CLOISTER, SANTO DOMINGO DE SILOS ABBEY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julius2043

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


*¡BONUS!
SPANISH SUMMIT ROMANESQUE.
THE DOUBT OF SANTO TOMAS, CLOISTER OF SANTO DOMINGO DE SILOS ABBEY*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/iberica-documental

*CAPITAL*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/canecrabe


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA MARÍA DE CAYÓN <MUNICIPALITY> - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCION CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*APSE, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCION CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*LLOREDA DE CAYÓN, SAN VICENTE HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SAN MIGUEL DE CARCEÑA HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angel_armendariz


*¡BONUS!
OVERVIEW, ESLES DE CAYON*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIURANA DE PRADES <CORNUDELLA DE MONTSANT>, TARRAGONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*THE BRINK*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmanuelamador

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manteka

*FACADE, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smorchon

*HOUSES AND STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smb_flickr


*¡BONUS!
OVERVIEW FROM SIURANA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/smb_flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALLARÍZ, OURENSE – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*QUIET STONE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlcernadas

*SANTIAGO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juaegu

*SANTO ESTEVO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SANTA MARIA DE VILANOVA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unquepassava

*¡BONUS!
SANTA MARIA DE VILANOVA CHURCH AND ROMANESQUE BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlcernadas


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RUPIT I PRUIT, BARCELONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*ON THE BANKS OF THE STREAM RUPIT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquefreire

*VILLAGE AND SANT MIQUEL CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/felix2510

*HOUSES AND TOWER OF THE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquefreire

*HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquefreire

*¡BONUS!
OVERVIEW OF RUPIT*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/reinante


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA MARÍA LA REAL DE NIEVA, SEGOVIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*MIX OF STYLES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bunburyshire

*PORCH OF THE CHURCH. SANTA MARIA DE LA SOTERRAÑA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu

*INTERIOR, CHURCH OF SANTA MARIA DE LA SOTERRAÑA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/estalechenoteladatumadre

*CLOISTER, SANTA MARIA DE LA SOTERRAÑA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonioherrera


*¡BONUS!
CAPITAL, SANTA MARIA DE LA SOTERRAÑA MONASTERY*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GALISTEO, CÁCERES – EXTEMADURA COMMUNITY*

*WEST MUDEJAR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cotallo-nonocot

*WALL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cotallo-nonocot

*WALL GATE (PUERTA DE LA VILLA)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*PICOTA TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BÁRCENA MAYOR <LOS TOJOS> - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*STONE AND RAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clgg

*CHANGING TIMES: INN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorgetorrecilla

*STRET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/montse

*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela


*¡BONUS!
PATH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorgetorrecilla


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TALAMANCA DEL JARAMA – MADRID COMMUNITY*

*ROMAN ORIGEN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*APSE, SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*MILAGROS APSE, “EL MORABITO”*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*ROMAN BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro

*¡BONUS!
ROMAN BRIDGE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UCLÉS, CUENCA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*MAJESTIC HORIZON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgelado

*UCLES MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala

*CASTLE, MONASTERY AND WALL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro

*¡BONUS!
COURTYARD, UCLES MONASTERY*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MIRAMBEL, TERUEL – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*WITH ROOTS IN PREHISTORY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inarell


*SANTA MARGARITA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/baila

*CONVENT TOWER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/copepodo

*NUNS GATE AND CONVENT BALCONY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS!
ALIAGA HOUSE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/omella


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
Awesome pics, especially of the Roman bridges.....


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Great pictures of Ucles. I really like that monastery. There are fine vineyards around the town. I have drunk wine from there and it was delicious. :cheers:

Unfortunately that is the only Spanish wine I have tasted because they are rather uncommon in Bulgaria...


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALDEA DEL REY, CIUDAD REAL – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*



Linguine said:


> ^^
> Awesome pics, especially of the Roman bridges.....


Thanks .... 



Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Great pictures of Ucles. I really like that monastery. There are fine vineyards around the town. I have drunk wine from there and it was delicious. :cheers:
> 
> Unfortunately that is the only Spanish wine I have tasted because they are rather uncommon in Bulgaria...


Viva_Bulgaria, It's a shame that you can not savor all Spanish wines, some are really unique, among the world's best. Thanks 

*THE POWER OF THE WARRIORS ORDERS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mayoral


*CHURCH, SACRED CONVENT-CASTLE OF CALATRAVA LA NUEVA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikita_07

*CHURCH INTERIOR, SACRED CONVENT-CASTLE OF CALATRAVA LA NUEVA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*”PATIO DE ARMAS”, SACRED CONVENT-CASTLE OF CALATRAVA LA NUEVA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikita_07

*¡BONUS!
VIEW FROM THE CASTLE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pacobarranco


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a great thread, lovely balcony in Mirambel with that celosías...


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLENA, ALICANTE/ALACANT – VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

^^
Gracias, Buho.

Y sí, tienes razón, el mirador de las monjas indiscretas es una delicia. 

*THE GOLD IN THE BRONZE AGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudeworks


*ATALAYA CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abariltur

*SANTIAGO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elperiodicovinalopocom

*[USANTA MARIA CHURCH[/U]*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elperiodicovinalopocom

*¡BONUS!
TREASURE OF VILLENA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafael_dp

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_of_Villena*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARTÍN MUÑOZ DE LAS POSADAS, SEGOVIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*JEWELS IN THE MUD*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


*PARISH CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*PROCESSIONS DOOR, PARISH CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*CARDENAL ESPINOSA PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*¡BONUS!
MURAL PAINTING, PARISH CHURCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*CALVARY, EL GRECO, PARISH CHURCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUXIA, A CORUÑA – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*NEAR OF THE END OF THE WORLD*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografiagustavogonzalez

*NOSSA SEÑORA DA BARCA, CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SANTA MARIA CHUCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat

*MORAIME <MUXIA>, SAN XULIAN CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat

*¡BONUS!
MORAIME <MUXIA>, INTERIOR, SAN XULIAN CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUXIA <MUNICIPALITY>, A CORUÑA – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*NEMIÑA <MUXÍA>, SAN CRISTOVO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat


*FRIXE <MUXÍA>, SANTA LOCACIA CHURCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat

*SAN MARTIÑO DE OZON <MUXIA>, SAN MARTIÑO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat

*SAN PEDRO DE LEIS <MUXIA>, SAN PEDRO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat

*¡BONUS!
SAN MARTIÑO DE OZON <MUXIA>, “CABAZO” (GRANARY)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspalletas


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONZÓN, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*PAST AND PRESENT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanmasjo


*TEMPLAR CASTLE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordipostales

*SANTA MARIA DEL ROMERAL, CATHEDRAL *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/riosyvalles-2

*INTERIOR, TEMPLAR CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/riosyvalles-2

*¡BONUS!
PUENTE VIEJO, ROMANESQUE BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javieralfaro


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LORCA - MURCIA COMMUNITY*

*THE DAUGHTER OF THE SUN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*CASTLE, ALFONSINA TOWER*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-s-c

*SPAIN SQUARE AND SAN PATRICIO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-s-c

*DOWNTOWN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_martin_martin

*¡BONUS!
RUINS, SAN JUAN CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRILLO, GUADALAJARA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*NUCLEAR GARDEN. Columns of steam from the nearby nuclear power of Trillo*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fjgs_trillo

*PARISH CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jandercito

*MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fjgs_trillo

*BRIDGES. At the bottom of the picture the Viana tits. Two twin mountains*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jandercito

*¡BONUS!
VIANA TITS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fjgs_trillo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALVATIERRA/AGURAIN, ARABA/ALAVA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

SALVATIERRA/AGURAIN, ARABA/ALAVA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY

*SORGINETXE DOLMEN. IN THE BACKGROUND SALVATIERRA/AGURAIN VILLAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mploco


*SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kieronroberts

*¡BONUS!
SAN MARTIN HERMITAGE, INSIDE TOWN COUNCIL OF SALVATIERRA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kieronroberts


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BURGUI/BURGI – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*THE KINGDOM OF RAFTS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*SAN PEDRO CHURCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*HOUSES AND STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/littlelakes

*MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/migacg

*¡BONUS!
ALMADIES RACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/koldots


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHINCHILLA DE MONTE ARAGÓN, ALBACETE – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*ALWAYS UP*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/geronimoflores


*CASTLE*










http://www.flickr.com/[email protected]

*SANTA MARÍA DEL SALVADOR CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala

*STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala

*¡BONUS!
CASTLE, THE MOAT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fenixiberus


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDELLÍN, BADAJOZ – EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*BIRTHPLACE OF HERNAN CORTES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala


*CASTLE AND EXCAVATION OF ROMAN THEATRE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/granados

*STORKS AND SANTA CECILIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesuloca

*MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS!
HERNAN CORTES SQUARE. The monolith says: Here was the room where he was born Hernan Cortes*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cettork


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARES DEL MAESTRAT, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN – VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

ARES DEL MAESTRAT, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN – VALENCIA COMMUNITY

*EAGLES NEST*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/perdiguero


*VERGE DE L’ASSUMPCIO CHURCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/abariltur

*BELTRANS TOWER, FORTIFIED HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniomarinsegovia

*GATE AND STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andresverdeguertalens

*¡BONUS!
ARES IN THE SNOW. Ruins of castle in the peak*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brunojballesteros


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORTOSA, TARRAGONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*FROM THE CASTLE. CATHEDRAL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingospub


*SUDA CASTLE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/art_es_anna

*INTERIOR, SANTA MARIA CATHEDRAL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingospub

*CLOISTER, SANTA MARIA CATHEDRAL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingospub

*¡BONUS!
EBRO RIVER AND SUDA CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/itarte


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VÉLEZ BLANCO, ALMERÍA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*MORE WHITE THAN EVER. BEAUTY BOTTOM TO TOP *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*CASTLE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugral

*WALL, MAGDALENA CHURCH AND SANTIAGO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*SAN LUIS OBISPO CONVENT AND LA MUELA PEAK*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elojeador

*¡BONUS!
BEAUTY TOP TO BOTTOM*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danoliverm


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*XÀTIVA, VALENCIA – VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

*YESTERDAY AND TOMORROW*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/runestomymemory


*CASTLE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucassevilla

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscojavierguerra

*FORMER HOSPITAL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcpm

*¡BONUS!
HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcpm


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MIRAVET, TARRAGONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*ON THE EDGE. EBRO RIVER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smb_flickr


*CASTLE AND VILLAGE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar

*SANT MARTI CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smb_flickr

*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS!
FROM THE CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pandreu


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAMPOO DE ENMEDIO <MUNICIPALITY> - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*BOLMIR <CAMPOO DE ENMEDIO>, SAN CIPRIANO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus


*RETORTILLO <CAMPOO DE EN MEDIO> SANTA MARIA CHURCH (Sitting on the forum of the ancient Roman city of Juliobriga)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulayjesus

*RETORTILLO <CAMPOO DE ENMEDIO> APSE, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/campoolosvalles

*FOMBELLIDA <CAMPOO DE ENMEDIO> SANTA CRUZ CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*¡BONUS!
RETORTILLO <CAMPOO DE ENMEDIO> RUINS OF THE ANCIENT ROMAN CITY OF JULIOBRIGA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/campoolosvalles


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALMAZÁN, SORIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*THE VILLAGE OF MANY GATES, MARKET GATE*



 Puerta del Mercado (Almazán, Soria)  por  Juan Alcor , en Flickr


*WALL *










http://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandro5000

*SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*DE LA VILLA GATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/izaguepa

*¡BONUS!
NUESTRA SEÑORA DEL CAMPANARIO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRAJAL DE CAMPOS, LEÓN – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*DUST OF CENTURIES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*CASTLE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/airamanagon

*SAN MIGUEL CHURCH AND MAJOR SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jose_l_filpo

*TOWER, SAN MIGUEL CHURCH (It is said to have five corners and lacks one to have four)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*¡BONUS!
COURTYARD, GRAJAL PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aljores


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BERLANGA DE DUERO, SORIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*THE WRECK - RUINS, CONSTABLE OF CASTILE PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandro5000


*CASTLE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/isabel_lb

*SANTA MARIA DEL MERCADO COLLEGIATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*INTERIOR, SANTA MARIA DEL MERCADO COLLEGIATE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-s-c

*¡BONUS!
NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA SOLEDAD HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/riosyvalles-2


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOGARRAZ, SALAMANCA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*HIDDEN JEWEL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LAS NIEVES CHURCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/toyaguerrero

*HOUSES AND BRONZE BULL HEAD*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*STREETS AND HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vicrego

*¡BONUS!
FOUNTAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcabello


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Congratulations Castor, 30.000 visits in this great thread that you alone have created and developed in the last months. I hope it will continue like that for a long time. Cheers.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRAUS, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

^^^^

Thank you for your kind words, deckard_6, but this is my entertainment that does not cost me too much effort, then it is a pleasant thing to show these small towns and cities of Spain.

*FROM THE MONASTERY OF LA PEÑA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos//aphotoagency


*CLOISTER, DE LA PEÑA MONASTERY*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pepon_cat


*MAJOR SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/horrabin 

*GATE AND STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


*¡BONUS!
ABAJO BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aphotoagency


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHANTADA <MUNICIPALITY>, LUGO – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*MOURICIOS <CHANTADA>, SAN CRISTOVO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos//freecat


* CAMPORRAMIRO <CHANTADA>, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ freecat 


*ARGOZON <CHANTADA>, SAN VICENTE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ freecat 

*ARCOS <CHANTADA>, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ freecat 


*¡BONUS!
ADA <CHANTADA>, SANTA BAIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Love all those pics! :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHANTADA <MUNICIPALITY>, LUGO – GALICIA COMMUNITY (II)*

Thanks, The-E-Vid 

*MURADELLE <CHANTADA>, SAN PAIO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos//freecat


* SAN SALVADOR DE ASMA <CHANTADA>, SAN SALVADOR CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos//freecat

*O MONTE <CHANTADA>, SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos//freecat

*PESQUEIRAS <CHANTADA>, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos//freecat

*¡BONUS!
NOGUEIRA DE MIÑO <CHANTADA>, TYMPANUM, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freecat


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

CALAHORRA – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY

*THE RED, OVER TWO THOUSAND YEARS OF HISTORY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


* SANTA MARIA-EL SALVADOR CATHEDRAL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smb_flickr

*SANTA MARIA-EL SALVADOR CATHEDRAL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lacofi

*SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lacofi


*¡BONUS!
EPISCOPAL PALACE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome photos as always Castor_Game. I remember visiting the Alcázar of Segovia as a U.S. military child when I lived in Torrejón de Ardoz many years ago.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIONES – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY*

^^ Thanks, FLAWDA-FELLA.

I too was a child at that time  

Now Segovia is also full of American students, and surely within 1000 years it will continue.

*BERONES KINGDOM*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/underback 

*ASUNCION CHURCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/balticman

*SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanluisgarcia 

*MEDIEVAL HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesalf

*¡BONUS!
SQUARE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lacofi


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOJA, GRANADA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*EAST AND WEST*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*TOWER, ENCARNACION CHURCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/currila_ 

*LOJA ALCAZABA (CASTLE)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*THE POSITO (OLD GRAIN STORE) *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscojavierguerra

*¡BONUS!
LARGE LUXURY HOTEL IN RURAL OLD PALACE *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barcelohotels


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*PICÓN, CIUDAD REAL - CASTILLA LA MANCHA*

*MY FATHER'S LITTLE VILLAGE, THE CHURCH AND THE "PICOTA"*










*OLD BRIDGE*










*THE SALVADOR CHURCH*










*MY FAMILY'S HERALDIC DOOR*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IZNÁJAR, CÓRDOBA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

^^

Estupendo reportaje de Picón, buho 

* DO NOT LOOK AT THE RIVER, YOU MAKE ME SUFFER (Spanish folk song)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*ALCAZABA (CASTLE) AND SANTIAGO CHURCH*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] 

*STREET AND SANTIAGO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*STREET*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS!
THE OTHER SIDE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Castor, it's just my humble village :wink2: Go on with this fantastic thread.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TOBERA <FRÍAS>, BURGOS– CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*MEDIEVAL CORNER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu

* COMPLETE PACK. SANTA MARIA DE HOZ HERMITAGE AND ORATORY. MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] 

*PORCH, SANTA MARIA DE HOZ HERMITAGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*TOBERA <FRIAS>, MEDIEVAL BRIDGE IN THE VILLAGE AND MOLINAR RIVER FALL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS!
TOBERA <FRIAS>, MOLINAR RIVER FALL









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] *


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

Impressive! :drool:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRIBUTE TO THE PEOPLE OF LORCA/HOMENAJE A LA POBLACIÓN DE LORCA*

*Solidarity with all victims of the earthquake. And that the heritage of 
the city has not suffered unrecoverable losses.

Solidaridad con todas las victimas del terremoto. Y que el patrimonio de la ciudad no haya sufrido pérdidas irrecuperables.
*



Castor_Game said:


> *THE DAUGHTER OF THE SUN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The castle of Lorca... some churchs... in this video we can see the castle and a semidestroyed church.

http://www.abc.es/20110512/sociedad/rc-lorca-vista-desde-aire-201105121540.html


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

tragic endeed :sleepy: condolencias a las familias de las victimas.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CEUTA - SPANISH AUTONOMOUS CITY (AFRICA)*

^^
Thanks, Arpels, buho 

* THE BEAUTY OF AFRICA *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ [email protected] 

*ROYAL WALLS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chikitosam 

*ROYAL WALLS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sadicfemme 

*ASUNCION CATHEDRAL AND FORTIFICATIONS OF HACHO MOUNT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alvarictus 

*¡BONUS! *
*DESNARIGADO CASTLE, HACHO MOUNT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ [email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAMALEÑO <MUNICIPALITY> - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*FROM THE OUTSIDE BALCONY OF SANTO TORIBIO DE LIEBANA, ARGÜEBANES <CAMALEÑO>*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/baloncestorrelavega

*SANTO TORIBIO <CAMALEÑO>, SANTO TORIBIO DE LIEBANA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smorchon

*SANTO TORIBIO <CAMALEÑO> INTERIOR, CHURCH OF SANTO TORIBIO DE LIEBANA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/apechusque

*SANTO TORIBIO <CAMALEÑO> ORATORY, SANTO TORIBIO DE LIEBANA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ apechusque 

*¡BONUS!
BEATUS OF LIEBANA (Commentary on the Apocalypse), SANTO TORIBIO DE LIEBANA MONASTERY *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela

*LIGNUM CRUCIS RELIQUARY, SANTO TORIBIO DE LIEBANA MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEDRO BERNARDO, ÁVILA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*ON THE SLOPE OF THE MOUNTAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ [email protected]

*PARISH CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gemapp

*HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albtotxo

*LANE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS! *
*VERTIGO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ [email protected]


----------



## economia (May 19, 2011)

beautful!!!!!!!! spain is supurb


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NAVIA DE SUARNA (MUNICIPALITY), LUGO - GALICIA COMMUNITY*

^^
Thanks, economia 

*THE BEAUTY OF GALICIA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdepaz

*CASTLE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/felpetoski

*HÓRREO (GRANARY)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS!

HORREO AND BRIDGE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdepaz


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SILLEDA <MUNICIPALITY>, PONTEVEDRA – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*BANDEIRA <SILLEDA>, FERVENZA (FALL) OF TOXA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ moncho-pineiro

*CARBOEIRO <SILLEDA>, SAN LOURENZO MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*CARBOEIRO <SILLEDA> INTERIOR, CHURCH OF SAN LOURENZO MONASTERY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xatizon 

*ABADES <SILLEDA>, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aamaianos

*¡BONUS! *
*DORNELAS <SILLEDA>, SAN MARTIÑO CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ aamaianos


----------



## MARIVS IMPERATOR (Oct 16, 2010)

Are these buildings still standing after recent earthquake in Spain? I hope so!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTIPONCE, SEVILLA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

^^

Some of the churches and the castle suffered damage important, but all will be recoverable.

This is what happened in the town of Lorca, in southeastern Spain, but the rest of the country has not been any abnormality.

Following is the birthplace of “Traian”, Italica, now known as Santiponce. Homage to Romania 


*ETERNAL ITALICA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ rafael_dp

*SAN ISIDORO DEL CAMPO MONASTERY, CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doenjo

*SAN ISIDORO DEL CAMPO MONASTERY, GOTHIC-MUDEJAR DOOR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ jose_l_filpo

*SAN ISIDORO DEL CAMPO MONASTERY, CLOISTER OF THE DEAD, GOTHIC-MUDEJAR*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jose_l_filpo

*¡BONUS! *
*ITALICA, ROMAN THEATRE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ doenjo 

* ITALICA, ROMAN AMPHITHEATRE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafael_dp

*TRAJANO-TRAJAN-TRAIAN (Latin: Marcus Ulpius Nerva Trajanus Augustus; Italica (Santiponce, Spain) 18 September 53 – Selinus (Cilicia, Turkey) 9 August 117) *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doenjo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONLEÓN, SALAMANCA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*LAND OF ROMANCE – LOS MOZOS DE MONLEÓN*

* http://www.poesia-inter.net/canc0004.htm TERESA BERGANZA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmruizg

*CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vicrego 

*CASTLE AND CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ jmruizg 

*MOUNTAINS FROM MONLEON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ gspidermac

*¡BONUS! *
*CELTIBERIAN VERRACO (PIG)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ gspidermac


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAS PALMAS PROVINCE – CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY*

*FUERTEVENTURA ISLAND, ANTIGUA, CALETA DE FUSTE CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ [email protected]

*LANZAROTE ISLAND, TEGUISE, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE GUADALUPE CHURCH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmoyle

* LANZAROTE ISLAND, TEGUISE, SANTA BARBARA CASTLE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laguiphoto

* GRAN CANARIA ISLAND, TELDE, RUINS OF AQUEDUCT*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ [email protected] 

*¡BONUS! *
*FUERTEVENTURA ISLAND, BETANCURIA, FOUNDED IN 1404 IS ONE OF THE MOST ANCIENT VILLAGES OF THE CANARY ISLANDS *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosdegrancanaria


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MELILLA - SPANISH AUTONOMOUS CITY (AFRICA)*

*THE OTHER PEARL OF AFRICA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melillamirada

*MELILLA LA VIEJA (OLD MELILLA)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*CITADEL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roberto79

*CASTLE *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jocarlo

*¡BONUS!
ROYAL WALL*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

it is a satue of Trajan or Apollo taht one in Italica:?


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Arpels said:


> it is a satue of Trajan or Apollo taht one in Italica:?


Trajan, his heroic statue of Italica (Santiponce), but a copy. The original is in the Archaeological Museum of Seville. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafael_dp


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LABRAZA, ÁLAVA/ARABA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

*HABITABLE BAILEY. Population pressure, combined with other factors such assafety and hygiene were to be exploited the way round to make homes. This appropriation of history is what gives it its uniqueness.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ [email protected]

*TOWER WALL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ californio_puro

*TOWER WALL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*STREET AND HOUSES*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*¡BONUS! *
*BALCONY *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ahh i tough it was a mistake because emperors are almoust represent with cloths :yes: kay:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BAZA, GRANADA - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

^^

No, Arpels, Asturian's Olympus is elsewhere, you'll see 

*BAZA AND OUTLINE OF THE LADY*


 Dama de Baza y al fondo Baza  por jovalsan, en Flickr

* MAYOR CHURCH*



 Cattedrale di Baza (Granada)  por gabrielecellai, en Flickr

*MAJOR SQUARE* 

 La plaza Mayor por Gretelein, en Flickr

*STREET WITH CATHOLIC PROCESSION *


 Virgen de la Soledad.- Baza (Granada).  por eduesteban26, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ALMOHAD BATHS*


 Baza (Granada): Baños árabes.  por eduesteban26, en Flickr

*BAZA’S LADY. IBERIC SCULPTURE*


 L5.ARTE IBÉRICO.DAMA DE BAZA.  por lyceo-hispanico, en Flickr


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

el mitico naranjo de Bulnes :O me encante la dama :uh:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PONGA <MUNICIPALITY> - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY (I)*

^^

Arpels, the Olympus of Asturias , thanks

*HOME OF THE GODS.In this municipality of Asturias lived two gods of Celtic mythology, Belenus and Taranis. The lower village in the photography is San Xoan de Beleño (of Belenus, shining one, the bright one, and henbane god). The upper village in the photography , and the mountain located on it are called Taranes (of Taranis, the thunder god).*


Beleño - Peloño 010  por CovadongaLlueves, en Flickr

*TARANES <PONGA>, TARANES PEAK*


 Peña Taranes (Ponga) Asturias  por Priede & Priede, en Flickr

*TARANES <PONGA>, HOUSES*

 TARANES  por toyaguerrero, en Flickr

*TARANES <PONGA>, WATERMILL*

 VIEJO MOLINO EN TARANES, ASTURIAS  por toyaguerrero, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*TARANES <PONGA>, FOUNTAIN*

 Fuente en Taranes  por jacilluch, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PONGA <MUNICIPALITY> - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY (II)*

*CASIELLES <PONGA>, CHURCH*


 Casielles  por MONTAÑERA, en Flickr

*LES BEDULES <PONGA>, BRAÑA (HUT) IN PELOÑO FOREST*



 Praderas en el Bosque de Peloño  por cangués, en Flickr

*TARANES <PONGA>, HOUSE* 


 PONGA, ASTURIAS por toyaguerrero, en Flickr

*ARCENORIO PASS, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE ARCENORIO HERMITAGE *


 Ermita Arcenorio  por Dary’s, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SOBREFOZ <PONGA>, CASERIA (FARM WITH CHAPEL), VENTANIELLA PASS*


 Ventaniella  por Nacho y Adriana, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CEBREROS, ÁVILA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*CEBREROS AND LA PICOTA MOUNT*


 Desde la picota  por Sara Orgaz Moraga, en Flickr

*PARISH CHURCH* 


 Iglesia de Cebreros por jlastras, en Flickr

*OLD CHURCH OF SANTIAGO*


 Iglesia del s.XVI en Cebreros (Ávila)  por pegatina, en Flickr


* OLD CHURCH OF SANTIAGO TODAY - MUSEUM MAST *

 Museo Adolfo Suarez y La Transición.  por abraxas139, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ROMAN BRIDGE*


 Puente Valsordo añil  por salva mosquera, en Flickr

* ESTRACK Cebreros Station for the European Space Agency *


 Oyendo el cielo.  por   ascomiceta , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*YEBRA DE BASA, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*LAND OF HERMITAGES*


 Yebra de Basa  por e-stallo, en Flickr

*TO OTURIA MOUNT. WAY OF THE HERMITAGES* 


 Hacia el Oturia. Camino de las ermitas. Yebra de Basa. por canfranc, en Flickr

* ABOVE SAN CORNELIO HERMITAGE, DOWN, CHAPEL OF THE CAVES *



 El Churro: Ermitas de camino a Santa Orosia.  por chemazgz, en Flickr


* SANTA OROSIA HERMITAGE *

 Ermita de Santa Orosia  por mintxor, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*HERMITAGE OF THE CAVES*


 Ermita de las Cuevas - Yebra de Basa (Huesca)  por jciczgz, en Flickr

*THE ROCKY HERMITAGES*


 Santa Orosia  por jaecheve, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*CARACENA, SORIA - CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

*THE PICOTA, STILL STAINED WITH BLOOD AND THE INQUISITION JAIL*


DSC00677-rollo-o-picota caracena por f. gamarra, en Flickr

*AT LEFT BAPHOMET, THE DEVIL IN PERSON*


Caracena (Soria) por Federico Romero, en Flickr

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH*


Caracena (Soria) por Federico Romero, en Flickr

*LONELY STREETS OF A 23 INHABITANTS VILLAGE*


Caracena (Soria) por Federico Romero, en Flickr

*AND OF COURSE, THE CASTLE*


DSC00726-caracena por f. gamarra, en Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Spain rubbish countryhno:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for your stupid comment, you contribute with a lot of wisdom, tolerance and with no brain


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

robhood said:


> Spain rubbish countryhno:


Is it a stupid comment motivated by boredom, or does is an idiot commenting boring? :no:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Spain is very beautiful.
@robhood: go back to your British hole!


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

robhood said:


> Spain rubbish countryhno:


What a troll! hno:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MIJAS, MÁLAGA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

Thank, cinxxx, 
buho, cuartango :applause:



* THE BEAUTIFUL WHITE AND BLUE *


 Mijas.  por Lácara, en Flickr

*MIJAS FORTRESS*


 La Fortaleza de Mijas por Jose Carlos DS, en Flickr

*MUDEJAR TOWER, INMACULADA CONCEPCION CHURCH*



 Mijas Church & Bull Ring  por Lou_Tickle, en Flickr

* STREET*


 Mijas Pueblo31  por Ana Luthi, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LOS REMEDIOS HERMITAGE*


 Ermita de Ntra. Sra. de los Remedios, Mijas, (Málaga), España (Spain)  por Jokin…El Fotografo Zurdo, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

If I answer to that british troll what his stupid country is when compared to Spain, I might have get a ban...

Great pictures in the last weeks Castor_Game and buho, thank you for bringing the breathtaking Spanish architecture and landscapes to us :cheers:

PP: Castor_Game, do you think of those poetic descriptions yourself? If so, you are damn good, I can't think of a single one :lol:


----------



## David_de_SanMartin (Jan 17, 2011)

*CEDILLO DE LA TORRE - SEGOVIA (CASTILE AND LEÓN)*

*FESTIVAL IN THE PLAZA*


Procesión en Cedillo de la Torre por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr

*BELLTOWER*

(Torre, is tower in Spanish)


Procesión en Cedillo de la Torre por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr

*CHURCH AND FRONTÓN*


La Torre por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr

*MUSIC BEFORE THE TOWN HALL*


Xavi por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr

*SEPTEMBER IS HERE*


Llega septiembre por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr

*CASTILE IS GREEN IN SPRING*


cedillo de la torre por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CARMONA - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

Viva_Bulgaria, thanks for your words about Spain 
As for the descriptions .... pictures always help me, without them there would be almost nothing to say ........ :lol:
Thanks for your continued support :applause::applause:

Welcome, David :hi:


*GREEN HARVEST ... UNDER THE SUN *


 Carmona. Cantabria  por Cancela de Sas, en Flickr

*SAN PEDRO APOSTOL CHURCH* 


 carmona (cantabria) por rafasastre, en Flickr

*MIER PALACE*



 Palacio de los Mier  por JoseLMC, en Flickr


*HOUSES*

 Carmona-Cantabria  por emarcosf, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*DOG IN “DOLCE FAR NIENTE”*


 Casa en Carmona  por lepotev, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RECASENS, GIRONA – CATALONIA*

*MEDIEVAL PRINT*


 2010-07-31-Castell de Requesens-2-2  por vadobuch, en Flickr

*ABANDONED CASTLE* 


2010-07-31-Castell de Requesens-2por vadobuch, en Flickr

*INTERIOR CASTLE*



 Castillo de Requesens – 6  por levilo, en Flickr

*ALLEY*


 Castell de Requesens  por cpqs, en Flickr

*BONUS*
* CASTLE FENCING *



2010-07-31-Castell de Requesens-28  por vadobuch, en Flickr

*MADAS DOLMEN*

 Dolmen de Madas III  por levilo , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTILLO DE ALBA, ZAMORA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* A PLACE FULL OF MAGIC AND MEMORIES OF TEMPLARS*


 Castillo de Alba  por Eneas- Pedro, en Flickr

*TWILIGHT OF THE KNIGHTS*


 Castillo de Alba  por Eneas- Pedro, en Flickr

*AS A VESSEL AGROUND*



 Castillo de Alba III & Bull Ring  por @rt Semure Photografy, en Flickr


*MAYBE TOMORROW (FROM THE CASTLE)*


 Quizas mañana  por Luis Cortés Zacarías, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*PALE REFLECTIONS*


 Castillo de Alba  por Antramir, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCARAZ, ALBACETE – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

* THE KING AND THE QUEEN*


 Torres Gemelas de Alcaraz (Albacete)  por CaRmEn C, en Flickr

*CASTLE*


 MEDIEVAL: ALCARAZ (ALBACETE)  por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr

*SAN MIGUEL AND LA TRINIDAD CHURCHES. Its Renaissance towers of the sixteenth century are the work of the great Spanish architect Andres de Vandelvira, born in this village. *



 DSC_0024  por puntal, en Flickr

*ARCH, SQUARE AND SAN MIGUEL CHURCH. This set is a national monument of architecture in Spain *


 VISTA DE LA PLAZA DE ALCARAZ (ALBACETE )  por puntal, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*HOUSE*


 Alcaraz  por Juliopas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HINOJOSA DE LA SIERRA, SORIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*TO THE SHORES OF LAGOON ICE*


 Hinojosa De La Sierra y su laguna  por julian-oa, en Flickr

*CASTLE*


 Castillo de Hinojosa  por de P. M., en Flickr

*CASTLE AND CHURCH *



 Castillo e Iglesia de Hinojosa De La Sierra  por  julian-oa , en Flickr

*SMALL PALACE *


 Cason - Hinojosa de la Sierra  por rlsuk, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*PANORAMIC WITH LAGOON *


 Laguna de la Hinojosa  por  julian-oa , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AUTOL – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY*

*CAPRICIOUS VILLAGE*


 La Peña de Autol (La Rioja )  por kirru11, en Flickr

*PARK AND CHURCH*


 Vista de Autol desde el Parque  por kirru11, en Flickr

*MISERE OF THE MOUNTAIN REPRESENTATION. RUINS OF YERGA MONASTERY *



 Miserere de la Montaña 2007. Ruinas del Monasterio de Yerga.  por  Jorge Sesé (ASemTa Fotografía Cofrade), en Flickr

*THE PICUEZOS *


 PICUEZO AUTOL (LA RIOJA)  por ramoncachorro, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*IN THE NIGHT*


 Castillo y Torre de la Iglesia Autol (La Rioja)  por  ramoncachorro , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CARTES – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*CANTABRIA SOUL*


 Soledad de Otoño  por Rocio (larroci), en Flickr

*THE TOWERS*


 torreones - cartes – Cantabria  por michel h2, en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA DEL YERMO CHURCH *



 Santa María del Yermo. Cartes (Cantabria)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*STREET *

 Cartes  por juanjominor, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*DIVINA PASTORA CHAPEL *


 Capilla de la Divina Pastora. Cartes (Cantabria)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARGÜESO – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*AFTER THE WAR, PEACE*


 Castillo Argüeso IV  por Javier Melero Sebastián, en Flickr

*SAN VICENTE CASTLE*


 Castillo de Argüeso (Cantabria)  por Kamikaze GT, en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH *


 Iglesia de Santa María-Argüeso (Cantabria)  por  cagiga , en Flickr

*INTERIOR, SAN VICENTE CASTLE *


 Castillo de Argüeso, Cantabria  por Hispania , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*RECREATION OF A CANTABRI TRIBE VILLAGE*


 Carro y patos  por  vcastelo , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEÑA AMAYA, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*TIME STOPPED. Amaya (or Amaia) is the name of the ancient city of the Cantabri seated on top of a fortress: Peña Amaya (Amaya Peak), a massif of 1,377 meters, located near the village of the same name west of the present province of Burgos (Spain) in what was the southern limit of the Cantabri in Roman times, and a strategic position as a watchtower and gateway for anyone who wanted to penetrate into the Cantabrian territory. *


 Peña Amaya  por Asier Garcia, en Flickr

*AMAYA PEAK AND SAN LORENZO CHURCH, FUENTEODRA VILLAGE *


 Peña Amaya e Iglesia de San Lorenzo. Fuenteodra (Burgos)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*ULAÑA PEAK AND HUMADA VILLAGE *



 Peña Ulaña. Humada (Burgos)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*ALBACASTRO PEAK. VALTIERRA DE ALBACASTRO VILLAGE *


 Valtierra de Albacastro (Burgos)  por Paula ☼, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ULAÑA PEAK. In the background: left Amaya Peak, in the center Castillo (Castle) Peak and right Lora Peak*


 Ulaña sobre Ordejon en un atardecer (Burgos)  por Jesús de la Hera, en Flickr

*YEGUAMEÁ FALL, LORA PEAK. The Yeguamea is intermittent upwelling water directly from the rock.
After heavy and persistent rain or thaw after years of abundant snow, comes straight from a limestone cliff, Lora peak.
The arc of resembles how wet mares, hence its name.
The hole, perfectly circular, is at the center of the photograph, slightly to the right. *


 Cascada de Yeguameá (sin agua) en Peña Lora. Fuenteodra (Burgos)  por Paula ☼, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTRO CALDELAS, OURENSE/ORENSE – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*HOLY SHORE*


 Castro Caldelas (Ribeira Sacra)  por Lucía P., en Flickr

*CASTLE*


 Castillo de Castro Caldelas  por  Pontigo , en Flickr

*CLOCK TOWER*



 castro008039  por  Héctor Guzmán , en Flickr

*CHURCH, CASTRO CALDELA CASTLE*


 Spain3P22c  por Jim Anzalone, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*INTERIOR OF CASTLE*


 castro008054  por  Héctor Guzmán, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CABANES, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN - VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

*ON THE MOUNT AND THE SEA*


 Cabanes desde el molinet  por Andrés Lozano, en Flickr

*TOWN HALL*



 Ayuntamiento de Cabanes  por  Andrés Lozano , en Flickr

*SAL (SALT) TOWER *


 Torre de la Sal  por Raúl A., en Flickr

*LES SANTES HERMITAGE*

 Les Santes  por  tutores , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ROMAN ARCH*


 Arcos  por  Andrés Lozano, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALMANSA, ALBACETE – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*IMPOSING PRESENCE*


 Almansa (Albacete)  por sebasofice, en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Castillo de Almansa (Albacete)
 por  jamateo , en Flickr

*TOWER OF LA ASUNCION CHURCH *


 Almansa: torre de la Iglesia Arciprestal de la Asunción.  por Recesvintus , en Flickr

*CASA GRANDE (GREAT HOME). TOWN HALL*


 Almansa  por twiga_swala, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*FOUNTAIN AND FACADE OF SANTA MARIA CHURCH*

 Almansa26Ag_150  por  FernandoJ, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*YEPES, TOLEDO – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

* WHERE “EL MÁGICO PRODIGIOSO” (The Magic prodigious ). Calderón de la Barca, dramatist, poet and writer of the Spanish Golden Age.*


 La calle Toledo de Yepes  por vcastelo, en Flickr

*SAN BENITO ABAD CHURCH*




 Iglesia de San Benito Abad.  por  Marian2705 , en Flickr

*SAN JOSE CONVENT *


 El convento de las monjas, Yepes  por vcastelo, en Flickr

*WALL TOWER*


 Torreón semicircular (Yepes, Toledo)  por Juan Alcor, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SAN MIGUEL GATE AND PILLORY*


 09.05.24-37  por  Alfaraz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FORNA, ALACANT/ALICANTE - VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

* SPRING KINGDOM*


 Forna II  por Vte de Miguel, en Flickr

*TEMPLAR CASTLE*



 Castillo de Forna  por hypatiabego, en Flickr

*STREET *


 PAISAJE DE FORNA  por ana_ligia, en Flickr

*FROM THE CASTLE*


 Vista desde el castillo de Forna  por hypatiabego, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*IN THEN EVENING*


 Forna Castle  por  Tom the priceless one, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UJUÉ - NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*THE GLORY IN THE MIDDLE AGES*


 Iglesia-fortaleza de Santa María  por Luis G. Cabello, en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH/CASTLE*



 Ujué-Navarra-España  por migacg, en Flickr

*CARLOS II EL MALO (THE BAD) PALACE*


 Ujue  por bar_tolo, en Flickr

*ROMANESQUES APSES OF THE ELEVENTH CENTURY HIDDEN IN THE GOTHIC CHURCH*


 Ábsides románicos del siglo XI ocultos  por Luis G. Cabello, en Flickr

*BONUS*
* THE LOSS OF THE MIDDLE AGES. Ruins of San Miguel Church, Santa Maria Church/Castle.*


 ujué (Navarra)  por  rammbob, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTEAGUDO DE LAS SALINAS, CUENCA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

* THE BEAUTY OF THE END OF THE WORLD*


 Camino de Santiago-Ruta de la Lana. Dejando atras el km 0: Monteagudo de las Salinas (Cuenca)  por Alberto Rodriguez2009, en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Camino de Santiago-Ruta de la lana. Las ovejas de Pepe el pastor rodean las ruinas del castillo de Monteagudo de las Salinas (Cuenca)  por  Alberto Rodriguez2009 , en Flickr

*BELL TOWER, EL SALVADOR CHURCH*


 Campanario de la Iglesia el Salvador  por alvaromonteag , en Flickr

*CASTLE, CHURCH AND VILLAGE*


 Camino de Santiago-Ruta de la Lana. Monteagudo de las Salinas (Cuenca)  por  Alberto Rodriguez2009 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*OLD SALT*


 Salinas  por  alvaromonteag , en Flickr


----------



## Alhamar (Jun 22, 2011)

I especially like the last one: with those brown tiles (arabic tiles?), the blue sky, the church, the castle on the top of the hill...Fantastic.

The village in Alicante reminds me a lot to the tipical andalusian village!

Congratulations for keeping the post alive!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a great thread. In this thread's page, I've only been in Cabanes, surrounded by the "Palma's desert", with a couple ruined castles in the landscape and a curious buddhist monastery!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BUÑOL/BUNYOL, VALENCIA - VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

^^
Thanks, Alhamar, buho


*TODAY, THE TOMATINA*


 Tomatina di Buñol  por Grupo teatral ¿Adóndevamos?® , en Flickr

*CASTLE*


 BUÑOL (VALENCIA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*OLD TOWN *



 Buñol.Castillo 2  por  joseluisgildela, en Flickr

*WALL AND CASTLE*

 Spain: Buñol (2006)  por  puuikibeach , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*THE TOMATINA*


 La Tomatina / Spain, Buñol  por  flydime , en Flickr


 La Tomatina / Spain, Buñol  por  flydime. , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MALUENDA, ZARAGOZA - ARAGON COMMUNITY*

* MUDEJAR LAND *


 Maluenda (Aragon/Espagne)  por PierreG_09, en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Castell de Maluenda  por  Pere Ramon, en Flickr

*SANTAS JUSTA Y RUFINA CHURCH*


 Iglesia de las santas Justa y Rufina - Vista general  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*


 Iglesia de Santa María - Vista general  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SCULTURE, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*


 Iglesia de Santa María - Detalle portada 3  por  albTotxo , en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

I like this interesting and fascinating thread...I love history and the awesome pics here tell a lot .....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRANYANELLA <MUNICIPALITY>, LLEIDA - CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

^^
Thanks, Linguine 


*DIFFERENT SPRING*


 Primavera diferent  por  xavipat , en Flickr

*LA CURULLADA <GRANYANELLA), SAPORTELLA TOWER*



 Curullada - Castell-Molí Torre Saportella o Ça Portella.  por  Ramon Oromi Farre (calBenido), en Flickr

*FONOLLERES <GRANYANELLA>, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*


 Santa Maria de Fonolleres, Granyanella, la Segarra, Lleida.  por  Angela Llop , en Flickr

*LA MÓRA <GRANYANELLA>, SANT JAUME CHURCH*


 Aquesta foto ha participat al grup "En un lloc a la Rosa dels Vents" Per participar només cal que et donis d'alta al grup.  por  Angela Llop , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CEMETERY*


 - cemetery -  por  xavipat , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTEAGUDO DE LAS VICARÍAS, SORIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*OLD LAND BORDER*


 Monteagudo de las Vicarías  por  Pere Ramon , en Flickr

*MONTEAGUDO CASTLE*



 Monteagudo de las Vicarías (Soria)  por  César73, en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA MUELA CHURCH*


 Iglesia de la Muela - Vista desde el castillo  por  albtotxo , en Flickr

*LA RAYA CASTLE AND NUESTRA SEÑORA DE TORRE HERMITAGE*


 Castillo de la Raya. Monteagudo de las Vicarias.  por  Acasadovento , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*WALL GATE*


 monteagudo de las vicarias  por  f. gamarra , en Flickr


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow gorgeous. Spain is fantastic. And this variety kicks me off. :drool:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

snowland said:


> Wow gorgeous. Spain is fantastic. And this variety kicks me off. :drool:


Indeed, variety the the key word here. Not only the architecture of the country is extremely beautiful, but there is a huge variety of landscapes, building materials and styles; you can see whitewashed villages in the south; stone villages (the so called "black architecture" of Guadalajara; the Pyrenean villages), villages with black or blue roofs; villages with red or brownish roofs; buildings made of gray, yellow, white, red stone... Not to mention the architecture styles... Over such different landscapes that Spain could really be called a little continent.


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ Yes. That is the amazing factor about Spain. You can travel 150 km, and you can change from beach to mountain or plateu so fast.

I have never seen this in any other country. Spain is pretty unique.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SOMIEDO <MUNICIPALITY> - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*

^^
Thanks, snowland 

Indeed, Viva_Bulgaria, the key is the variety. Spain is a small territory (even large European standards) with an amazing variety of landscapes and climate. May be like Alpine Europe and Mediterranean Africa, Middle East or Central Asia and could still be said that some parts of California are similar to some Spanish landscapes. This circumstance influences its wonderful rich history, art and architecture in a fundamental way and unique. Thank you for your usual kindness 

Indeed, cuartango 



*BRAÑA DE LA PORNACAL. A “braña” is a housing complex of high mountain used by shepherds in grazing season *

 La Pornacal, Somiedo. por  Diego J. Álvarez, en Flickr

*CAUNEDO <SOMIEDO>, CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Caunedo (Asturies)  por  Joaquín Camacho , en Flickr

*CAUNEDO <SOMIEDO>, VILLAGE*


 IMG_1044  por  Joaquín Camacho , en Flickr

*HOUSES AND CAUNEDO CHURCH*

 Casa Modesta (Caunedo)  por  Joaquín Camacho, en Flickr

*BONUS*
* OVERVIEW CAUNEDO *

 Caunedo. Asturias.  por  lluis58 / Lluís Sànchez Celma , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SOMIEDO <MUNICIPALITY> - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY (II)*

*OLD “CABAÑA DE TEITO” (ROOF CABANA), VALLEY LAKE, VALLE DEL LAGO (VALLEY OF THE LAKE) <SOMIEDO> *


 Lago del Valle, Somiedo (Asturias)  por  Navalcdrei , en Flickr

*”CABAÑA DE TEITO” (ROOF CABANA) NEAR VALLE DEL LAGO <SOMIEDO>*



 Parque de Somiedo-Asturias  por  cvarela57, en Flickr

*HOUSE, VALLE DEL LAGO <SOMIEDO>*


 Valle del Lago (Somiedo, Asturias)  por  ap_contremo , en Flickr

* “CABAÑA DE TEITO” (ROOF CABANA) IN THE MIDDLE OF THE VALLEY *

 Somiedo por  pedromf , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MODERN ZONE, POLA DE SOMIEDO <SOMIEDO>*


 Somiedo, Asturias  por  ferbuer , en Flickr


----------



## Greg_E (Aug 26, 2011)

I didn't know Spain is so beautiful!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CUEVAS DE ALMANZORA, ALMERÍA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

^^

Greg_E, all countries in the world are beautiful, for one reason or another, and Spain is beautiful for very different reasons. 

Thank you. 


*THE OTHER SIDE OF THE SEA IS REFLECTED IN THE MIRROR. Ancient cave houses *


 DSC_2890 Cuevas de Almanzora  por Josean Almandoz, en Flickr

*MARQUES DE LOS VELEZ PALACE-CASTLE*



 Castillo de Cuevas del Almanzora  por  πρώρα (Prora) , en Flickr

*HOMAGE TOWER, MARQUES DE LOS VELEZ PALACE-CASTLE *


 Castillo del Marqués de los Vélez Palm Tree  por  punkrockkitchen , en Flickr

*VILLARICOS WATCHTOWER*


 Castillo de Villaricos  por  eberzosa , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*OLD MINES OF JAROSITE. EL JAROSO RAVINE (The mineral is named for this place)*


 Barranco de El Jaroso (Cuevas del Almanzora)  por  julupetor , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TABERNAS, ALMERÍA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

* FACT OR FICTION? *


Tabernas, pueblo de Almeria  por  Manel Rodríguez , en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Castillo de Tabernas 4  por  Pablo Arias, en Flickr

*CAVE HOUSES*


 Tabernas  por  El piojoso encadenado, en Flickr

*TABERNAS DESERT*


 Desierto de Tabernas.  por  josean94 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*NEW MEXICO ISN’T, IS A MOVIE SET*


 P1000610  por  phjfreila , en Flickr

*FARWEST RECREATION*


 Tabernas- Almeria  por  Andreas Knoop Wundenberg Sorensen , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The desert... and the snowy mountains just there :nuts:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ORIHUELA, ALICANTE/ALACANT - VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

^^

Yes, buho, es very suggestive 


*REFLECTED IN SEGURA RIVER*



Orihuela: Reflejos en el Segura  por  jrgcastro , en Flickr

*EL SALVADOR CATHEDRAL*



 Catedral  por  JPBasanta , en Flickr

*SANTIAGO APOSTOL CHURCH*


 Iglesia de Santiago por la noche.  por  JPBasanta , en Flickr

*TOWER, SANTAS JUSTA Y RUFINA CHURCH*


 106_0983  por  Trix: Ya está la exposición abierta ! En Totel ( , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CREVILLENTE GATE AND SANTO DOMINGO COLLEGE*


 Orihuela: Puerta de Crevillente  por  jrgcastro , en Flickr

*SANTO DOMINGO COLLEGE*


 Orihuela: Colegio de Santo Domingo  por  jrgcastro , en Flickr


----------



## Ultros (Apr 21, 2005)

Castor_Game said:


>


I only just discovered this thread so sorry for quoting a post from more than a year ago, but... I really love this shot. Aside from the windmills in the far distance there aren't any obvious signs that this photo was taken in the 21st century. No paved highways, street lights, signs, advertisements, etc. It's as if someone traveled back in time and brought back this snapshot. Phenomenal.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BÁRDENAS REALES DE NAVARRA– NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

^^
A splendid picture of Morella 

Thanks, Ultros.


* THE OTHER FACE OF THE GREEN NAVARRE. The Navarre Bardenas are a natural semi-desert of some 42,000 ha that covers southeast of Navarra (Spain). The soils are clay, chalk and sandstone and have been eroded by water and wind creating surprising ways in which they emphasize the canyons, plateaus tabular structure and lonely hills, called seamounts. Bardenas lacks urban areas, vegetation is scarce and the many streams that cross the territory have a markedly irregular flow, staying dry most of the year. *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bardenas_Reales



Bardenas Reales de Navarra. Cabezo de Castildeterra  por  Abariltur , en Flickr

*PEÑAFLOR OR BLANCHE OF NAVARRE CASTLE*



 LAS_BARDENAS (43)  por  BTT2009 , en Flickr

*WHITE BARDENAS*


 Navarra. Bardenas blancas.  por  fdecastrob , en Flickr

*BLACK BARDENAS*

 La Bárdena negra  por  Malaquita , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SHEPHERD’S HUT*


 Bardenas Reales de Navarra. Cabañas de pastores I  por  Abariltur , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA SEU D’URGELL, LLEIDA - CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*CASTELLCIUTAT, THE ORIGIN OF LA SEU D’URGELL*

 

IMG_0869.JPG por  tmacedo , en Flickr

*CLOISTER, CATHEDRAL OF LA SEU D’URGELL*



 Claustre de la Catedral de la Seu d'Urgell ("Claustro de la catedral de la Seo d'Urgell","Cloister of the cathedral of Seo d'Urgell")  por  Bilbopolit , en Flickr

*SANT MIQUEL CHURCH*


 Eglise Sant-Miquel de la Seu d'Urgell  por  kristobalite, en Flickr

*CATHEDRAL AND MARKET STREET*


 Mercat de la Seu d'Urgell (LLEIDA)  por  ****.matas , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SOLSONA TOWER*


 Torre de Solsona, la Seu d'Urgell I  por  fer55. , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARCHIDONA, MALAGA - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*ROCK OF LOVE. Archidona from the castle. In the background the “Peña de los Enamorados” (rock of love), Across the mountain, in Antequera (Málaga), is called Don Pelayo mount *

 

Archidona 02 por  MUESCA61 , en Flickr

*DOWNTOWN AND OCHAVADA (OCTOGONAL) SQUARE*



 Archidona  por  El Color Azul del Cielo (un viaje por Málaga), en Flickr

*OCHAVADA SQUARE*


 Plaza Ochavada de Andalucía, Archidona, Málaga.  por  ToniMolero07 , en Flickr

*VIRGEN DE GRACIA HERMITAGE (OLD MOSQUE IXth AND Xth CENTURY), CASTLE AND WALL)*


 2010-09-10 077  por  pasionmenciana , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*INTERIOR, VIRGEN DE GRACIA HERMITAGE. This is an old mosque dating from between the ninth and tenth centuries. The bases of the columns are of Roman and Visigoth origin. *


 La Ermita de la Virgen de Gracia es una ermita situada en el municipio de Archidona, en la provincia de Málaga, España. Se trata de una antigua mezquita (la única conservada en la provincia) datada entre los siglos IX y X,  por  pasionmenciana , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LUQUE, CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*FALL IN AN VILLAGE CALLED LUQUE*
 

Un lugar llamado Luque  por  cpoyato.com , en Flickr

*VENCEAIRE CASTLE*



 Luque  por  Paco Barranco , en Flickr

*ASUNCION CHURCH AND CASTLE*


 Plaza de Luque  por  cpoyato.com , en Flickr

*CASTLE IN THE DAWN*

 Luque  por  Tanaestel , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*FLAMINGOS IN THE SALOBRAL LAGOON*


 Laguna del salobral: flamencos  por  manolovega , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NOGALES, BADAJOZ - EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*THE VILLAGE LYING*



 Nogales  por  twiga_swala , en Flickr

*FROM THE CASTLE*



 Nogales desde el castillo  por  lugaraul , en Flickr

*CASTLE*


 Castillo de Nogales (Badajoz)  por  R.F.A. , en Flickr

*SAN CRISTOBAL CHURCH*


 Iglesia San Cristobal Nogales (Badajoz)  por  R.F.A. , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SUNSET*


 Atardecer en Nogales - Badajoz  por  McFly! , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALFOZ DE LLOREDO <MUNICIPALITY> – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY (I)*

*THE SITE OF THE LAURELS. CÓBRECES <ALFOZ DE LLOREDO> NOT EVERYONE IS NEO-GOTHIC ………..*



 Iglesia de Cóbreces. Cantabria  por  Sentimientos Perdidos , en Flickr

*SAN FELICES CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Felices. Cóbreces (Alfoz de Lloredo, Cantabria)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*COURTYARD AND CEMETERY, SAN FELICES CHURC*

 Iglesia de San Felices. Cóbreces (Alfoz de Lloredo, Cantabria)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*SANTA ANA CHURCH*

 Iglesia de Santa Ana en Cóbreces (Cantabria) España.  por  dlmanrg , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* WATERFALL, WATERMILL AND CLIFFS OF BOLAO *

 Pintando el Bolao con luz por  Pedro Ferrer / (SUIZA ME ESPERA...) / www.pedrofer , en Flickr


 Taller de nocturnas y Light Painting realizado por Asociación fotográfica La Otra Mirada en el Molino del Volao en Cóbreces, Cantabria. 9-4-2011.  por  IrreBerenT , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALFOZ DE LLOREDO <MUNICIPALITY> – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY (II)*

*THE SITE OF THE LAURELS. NOVALES AND COBRECES <ALFOZ DE LLOREDO>*



 Alfoz de Lloredo candidato a pueblo de Villaenmedio... pasate y vota.  por  dlmanrg , en Flickr

*OREÑA <ALFOZ DE LLOREDO> SAN PEDRO CHURCH*



 Iglesia San Pedro nocturna 02  por  Pluskys , en Flickr

* OREÑA <ALFOZ DE LLOREDO> SAN BARTOLOME HERMITAGE, IXth CENTURY*


 Ermita de San Bartolomé. Oreña (Cantabria)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*CIGÜENZA <ALFOZ DE LLOREDO>, SAN MARTIN DE TOURS CHURCH*


 Iglesia de San Martín de Tours de Cigüenza  por  FreeCat, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*HOUSE, NOVALES <ALFOZ DE LLOREDO>*


 Casa del ex-alcalde (1)  por  Jozelui, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PONTEDEUME, A CORUÑA – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*PONTEDEUME: LOVE BETWEEN TWO,THE ATLANTIC OCEAN AND EUME RIVER *



 Pontedeume.Reflejos.3  por  romarintyp , en Flickr

* ANDRADE CASTLE*



 1838-Castillo de Andrade-Pontedeume (Coruña)  por  jl.cernadas , en Flickr

*TOWER, ANDRADE PALACE*

 Fachada de la torre de los Andrade  por  pueser-1 , en Flickr

*BREAMO <PONTEDEUME>, SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*


 Iglesia de San Miguel de Breamo  por  FreeCat, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*FRAGAS DO EUME (PROTECTED NATURAL PARK). SAN XOAN DO CAAVEIRO MONASTERY*


 Mosteiro de Caaveiro  por  sıɐԀ ɹǝıʌɐſ , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PORTILLO, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*CASTILE *



 Un Pueblo por todo lo alto  por  Pedro_Nikon , en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Castillo - Torre  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*SAN JUAN EVANGELISTA CHURCH*


 Iglesia de San Juan Evangelista - Vista general  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*WALL GATE*


 Muralla - Puerta  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*GOTHIC LADY, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*


 Iglesia de Santa María - Virgen gótica  por  albTotxo , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TIEDRA, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*DRY LAND .... ON A HIDDEN WATER *



 MEDIEVAL CASTLES: TIEDRA (VALLADOLID) por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*TIEDRA CASTLE*



 Castillo de Tiedra I  por  dariosastre , en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE TIEDRA VIEJA HERMITAGE*


 Tiedra - Ermita Nuestra Señora Tiedra Vieja - Valladolid  por  ernegon , en Flickr

*WELL, INTERIOR OF NUESTRA SEÑORA DE TIEDRA VIEJA HERMITAGE *


 Tiedra - Ermita Nuestra Señora Tiedra Vieja - Valladolid  por  ernegon , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MEDIEVAL AND ROMAN SPRINGS*


 Ruta de las Fuentes 08 (9)  por  Senderismo Sermar , en Flickr


 Ruta de las Fuentes 08 (12)  por  Senderismo Sermar , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLALPANDO, ZAMORA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*BACK. SAN ANDRES GATE*

 THINKING. Pensando en la Puerta de Villa de San Andres  por  AITANA64 , en Flickr

*SANTIAGO GATE*


 Una de Villalpando  por  Eneas- Pedro , en Flickr

*APSES, SANTA MARIA LA ANTIGUA CHURCH *



 Iglesia de Santa María la Antigua - Cabecera  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*TOWER, SAN NICOLAS DE BARI CHURCH*

 Iglesia de San Nicolás de Bari - Torre  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*PINTAIO. Roman tombstone of a soldier astur. Inscription translated from Latin: "Pintaio, son of Pedilicio, Asturian of Castiello Intercacia (currently Villalpando, Zamora Province in Spain), of the V Astures cohort, 30 years old and seven of soldier. His heir by will make it commanded" *


 Pintaio  por  sinfo_0 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BÁGUENA, TERUEL - ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*VACUUM AND MUDEJAR (the town's name originates from the word “empty” in Latin) *



 2006-05-Teruel-Báguena (800) copia  por  Robby25 , en Flickr

*CASTLE, HOMAGE TOWER*



 castillo  por  perturbao , en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*


 Báguena  por  twiga_swala , en Flickr

*SAN VALENTÍN CONVENT *


 Convento  por  perturbao , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*DETAIL, MUDEJAR TOWER OF SANTA MARIA CHURCH*


 Báguena  por  twiga_swala , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COMILLAS - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*BEAUTY OF CANTABRIA*



 Comillas, Cantabria  por  seedosip , en Flickr

*MAJOR SQUARE AND SAN CRISTOBAL CHURCH*



 Comillas, Plaza del Ayuntamiento  por luisephoto , en Flickr

*HOUSE*

¬¬
 COMILLAS  por  José-María Moreno García = FOTÓGRAFO HUMANISTA , en Flickr

* CEMETERY, LOCATED IN THE RUINS OF A GOTHIC CHURCH *


 Graveyard, Comillas  por  twiga_swala , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SOBRELLANO PALACE, NEOGOTHIC*


 Palacio de Sobrellano  por  danielsan14 , en Flickr

*EL CAPRICHO PALACE, ANTONIO GAUDI *


 El Capricho, Comillas  por  twiga_swala , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTIBÁÑEZ EL ALTO, CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*HIGH, VERY HIGH*



 Vista de Santibáñez desde el Pantano de Borbollón por  juan sixto , en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Atardecer en Santibañez  por  Raka18 , en Flickr

*CEMETERY DOOR*

¬¬
 Hilerriko atea / Puerta del cementerio  por  Ander Edo , en Flickr

* STREET *


 SANTIBAÑEZ EL ALTO - SIERRA DE GATA - CÁCERES  por  MOSHULUS , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ALMENARA TOWER*


 Iniciando la subida a la Torre de la Almenara  por  lazancada , en Flickr


 Alcanzando la Almenara  por  lazancada , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OÑA, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*HIDDEN WONDER*


 Oña (Burgos)  por  el-miguel , en Flickr

*SAN SALVADOR DE OÑA MONASTERY*



 San Salvador d'Oña  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

*CHURCH, SAN SALVADOR DE OÑA MONASTERY*


 Oña – Burgos  por  miguel cortes , en Flickr

*SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH *


 Oña - Burgos  por  miguel cortes , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*PORCH, SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH*


 Oña - Burgos  por  miguel cortes , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALENCIA DE ALCÁNTARA, CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*THE OTHER SIDE .... PORTUGAL*



 valencia de alcantara  por  Esther gr , en Flickr

*CASTLE*


 _V3I9590  por  Dolmenes , en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE ROCAMADOR CHURCH*

¬¬
 Valencia de Alcántara 6  por  albarinm , en Flickr

*SINAGOGUE, 15th CENTURY *


 sinagoga, valencia de alcantara, siglo 15/ 15th century  por  Roger S 09 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ZAFRA III DOLMEN*


 Dolmen Zafra III "Valencia de Alcántara" (Cáceres)  por  Josemanueldelapiedrapiron , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great updates!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kay:...thanks for the great updates.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCALÁ DE GUADAÍRA, SEVILLA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, buho & Linguine 


*LAND OF DRAGONS?*



 MEDIEVAL CASTLES: ALCALÁ de GUADAIRA 2 (SEVILLA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*ALCAZABA (CASTLE) AND DRAGON BRIDGE*



 Un dragón en Alcalá de Guadaíra...  por  jcanovaca , en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA DEL AGUILA CHURCH*

 Santa María del Águila  por  Trajano (y punto), en Flickr

*MUDEJAR WATERMILL, GUADAIRA RIVER *

 Vista con molino. Alcalá de Guadaíra. Sevilla  por  González-Alba , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MARCHENILLA CASTLE*

 Castillo de Marchenilla  por  Fernando González Ruano , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTESA, VALENCIA - VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

* MONTESA, MILITARY OF GOD *



 Montesa (Valencia)y su castillo(ruinas)  por  MANINAS, en Flickr

*CASTLE-ABBEY OF MONTESA*


 Vista nocturna del Castillo de Montesa  por  Lurubi , en Flickr

*CASTLE-ABBEY OF MONTESA*


 Montesa.Castillo 4  por  joseluisgildela, en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCION CHURCH*

 palmera iglesia y tejados  por  Fernando Cuenca Romero , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MONTESA CASTLE. RUINS OF THE CLOISTER*


 Montesa.Claustro y huerta  por  joseluisgildela , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Spanish big cities, not villages, in the XIX-first XX centuries. Travelling to Spain, time travel to the medieval ages.

*Segovia *










*Ávila*










*Toledo*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANTOÑANA, ÁLAVA/ARABA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

^^ Interesting samples "retro" of provincial capitals of Spain, buho.
Thanks.


*SWEET ALAVA*



 Antoñana (Araba)  por  Amaia eta Gotzon , en Flickr

*ANTOÑANA WALL*



 Muralla de Antoñana III  por  kamandula , en Flickr

*STREET*

 RONDA  por  masaimanta, en Flickr

*ALLEY*


 Flores (Antoñana-Alava)  por  JL.González , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*FLOWERING TREE AND WALL*


 Muralla de Antoñana  por  kamandula , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUENTE DEL CONGOSTO, SALAMANCA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*LANDSCAPE IN GREY*



 Puente del Congosto 2011  por  Luismi Macías , en Flickr

*DAVILA CASTLE*



 S6001264  por  Lince_Rojo , en Flickr

*MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*



 Puente medieval del Congosto, Salamanca  por  Lince_Rojo , en Flickr

*PUENTE NUEVO (NEW BRIDGE) AND ASUNCION CHURCH*


 Puente del Congosto (Salamanca)  por  calamardebien2010 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*TORMES RIVER, MEDIEVAL BRIDGE AND DAVILA CASTLE*


 P4050379  por  pablokueto , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILA-SECA, TARRAGONA - CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*THE END OF THE DAY*



 EL FINAL DE UN GRAN DÍA  por  Luz Rguez, en Flickr

*D’EN DOLÇA TOWER*



 Torre d'En Dolça veient Vila-seca  por  accrais , en Flickr

*SANT ESTEVE CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Sant Esteve 3  por  Javier Alfaro , en Flickr

*SANT ANTONI GATE (OLD WALL)*


 Portal Sant Antoni 2  por  Javier Alfaro , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*COMTES DE SICART CASTLE*


 Vila-seca , Guerra del Francès (4)  por  calafellvalo , en Flickr


 Vila-seca , Guerra del Francès (2)  por  calafellvalo , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEGURA, GIPUZKOA/GUIPÚZCOA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

*SEGURA (SECURE) ALWAYS SECURE	*



 Segura Zeraindik lainoarten2  por  aran goierri , en Flickr

*AMA JASOKUNDEAREN CHURCH*



 Segura. Guipuzcoa  por  fito mendi , en Flickr

*BALENZEGUI PALACE*


 Segura (Guipúzcoa)-Palacio Balenzegi-1  por  franciscojavierguerra , en Flickr

*HOUSES*



 Segura35  por  GoierriTurismo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ARDIXARRA ETXEA, MEDIEVAL HOUSE*


 Ardixarra Etxea  por  marigrish , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NAVARES DE LAS CUEVAS, SEGOVIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* ARCHAIC AND FORGOTTEN *



 Aldea Navarresana  por  BorFm88 , en Flickr

*VIRGEN DEL BARRIO HERMITAGE. PRE-ROMANESQUE JEWEL*


 Ermita Navarresana  por  BorFm88 , en Flickr

*PORCH, VIRGEN DEL BARRIO HERMITAGE*



 Virgen del Barrio, Navares de las Cuevas (Segovia, Spain).  por  Angel_Armendariz , en Flickr

*RUINS, MARQUES DE REVILLA PALACE*


 Palacio del Marqués de Revilla - Vista general  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SAN MAMES CHURCH*



 San Mamés, Navares de las Cuevas (Segovia, Spain).  por  Angel_Armendariz , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALAS <MUNICIPALITY> - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*

*SALAS -PALACES AND CHURCHES*



 Salas Vista desde la Torre  por  ondecaleya , en Flickr

*SALAS -VALDES SALAS PALACE*



 SALAS (ASTURIAS)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*SANTA - SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR COLLEGIATE*



 Salas (Asturias*Spain)  por  jacilluch , en Flickr

*SALAS - SAN MARTIN CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Martín - Vista general  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SALAS -MAUSOLEUM, SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR COLLEGIATE – POMPEO LEONI*


 Antigua Colegiata de Santa María la Mayor. Pompeo Leoni. Mausolea del arzobispo Fernando Valdés Salas. Salas. Asturias. Spain  por  c0ntraband , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALAS <MUNICIPALITY> - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY (II)*

*AND NOW … CORNELLANA <SALAS>*



 San Salvador de Cornellana  por  caracolquiscol , en Flickr

*CORNELLANA <SALAS>, SAN JUAN CHURCH, SAN SALVADOR MONASTERY*



 Monasterio de San Salvador (Cornellana)  por  Luciti , en Flickr

*CORNELLANA <SALAS>, SAN SALVADOR MONASTERY*


 Monasterio de Cornellana  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

*CORNELLANA <SALAS>, CLOISTER OF SAN SALVADOR MONASTERY*


 Claustro, Monasterio de San Salvador de Cornellana, Asturias 2  por  Jim Anzalone , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* LANDSCAPE, PRIMITIVE WAY TO COMPOSTELA*

 DE OVIEDO A CORNELLANA,Asturias. ( Camí primitiu )  por  Lluís Bahí, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLALONSO, ZAMORA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*THE CASTLE IN THE SPRING*



 Castillo de Villalonso * Zamora  por  jacilluch , en Flickr

*THE CASTLE IN THE SUMMER*



 Castillo de Villalonso  por  Luis G. Cabello, en Flickr

*THE CASTLE IN AUTUMN*



 VILLALONSO (ZAMORA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*THE CASTLE IN WINTER*



 Castillo de Villalonso  por  Luis G. Cabello , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARCHENA, SEVILLA - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*BEAUTIFUL SOUTH*



 Marchena (Sevilla)  por  "On the Shoulders of Giants" , en Flickr

*RUINS OF THE ALCAZABA (CASTLE) AND TOWER OF SANTA MARIA DE LA MOTA CHURCH*



 Alcazaba de Marchena  por  marathoniano , en Flickr

*SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH, GOTHIC-MUDEJAR*


 Templo mudéjar  por  Quico Pérez-Ventana , en Flickr

*SEVILLE GATE OR ROSE’S ARCH*



 Arco de la Rosa (Marchena_Sevilla)  por  Rosalía Rubiano , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*RUINS OF DUCAL PALACE AND SANTA MARIA DE LA MOTA CHURCH*



 Palacio Ducal e Iglesia de Santa María  por  marathoniano , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUEÑES <MUNICIPALITY>, BIZKAIA/VIZCAYA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

*BACKLIGHTING – SODUPE <GUEÑES>*



 Sodupe, argi kontra  por  Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr

*SODUPE <GUEÑES>, LA PUENTE TOWER-HOUSE*



 La Puente dorretxea, Sudupe  por  orko_eh , en Flickr

*GUEÑES, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*


 Iglesia Santa María/Güeñes-Bizkaia  por  Bilbao Enkarterri, Euskadi , en Flickr

*LA QUADRA <GUEÑES>, SALCEDO TOWER-HOUSE*



 Salcedotarren dorretxea, La Cuadra  por  orko_eh , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*GUEÑES – PORCH, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*



 Güeñes (Vizcaya)-Iglesia de Santa María-3  por  franciscojavierguerra , en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Great pictures from Fanlo. There is something very special in Spanish Pyrenees, one of the most scenic part of the country. It is pity that the Cirque of Gavarnie is not in Spain, you should conquer it as soon as posible :horse:

PS: I would like to express my gratitude for the well maintained index in the first post of the thread. Everything is neatly organized and easy to find. That is beyond any doubt the best index in the whole SSC as far as I have seen.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FANLO <MUNICIPALITY>, HUESCA - ARAGON COMMUNITY (II)*

^^

Viva_Bulgaria, it is true that the circus of Gavarnie is not Spanish, but we on our side that of Soaso, as beautiful as the French. 

Thank you for your words so dear forever.:yes:


*SOASO CIRCUS – NATIONAL PARK OF ORDESA AND MONTE PERDIDO*



 Circo del Soaso - Parque Nacional de Ordesa y el Monte Perdido  por  Porschista , en Flickr

*NERIN <FANLO>, ROMANESQUE CHURCH*



 Iglésia románica en Nerin.  por  embolic , en Flickr

* FANLO, HOUSE*



 Fanlo. Tejado de losa de impresionantes dimensiones  por  e-stallo , en Flickr

*SAN URBEZ HERMITAGE, AÑISCLO CANYON*



 STA43807  por  bykercolin , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*NERIN <FANLO>, BRECHA DE ARAZAS (ARAZAS GAP) *



 Brecha de Arazas.  por  embolic , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SORLADA - NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*NAVARRE FERTILE*



 Sorlada (Navarra) 2010  por  Adrian1205 , en Flickr

*BASILICA OF SAN GREGORIO OSTIENSE*



 San Gregorio - Sorlada  por  kiketxo2 , en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LAGUARDA HERMITAGE*



 Nuestra Sª de Laguarda - Sorlada - Navarra  por  kiketxo2 , en Flickr

*CALVARIO HERMITAGE*



 Sorlada  por  kiketxo2 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*FOG, BASILICA OF SAN GREGORIO OSTIENSE*



 San Gregorio- Sorlada- Navarra V  por  kiketxo2 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AYALA/AIARA <MUNICIPALITY>, ÁLAVA/ARABA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

*LORDSHIP OF AYALA – QUEJANA/KESAA <AYALA/AIARA>*



 CONJUNTO MONUMENTAL DE QUEJANA  por  Margavela , en Flickr

*LORDSHIP OF AYALA, TOWER – QUEJANA/KESAA <AYALA/AIARA>*



 Quejana, Álava  por  Rufino Lasaosa , en Flickr

*LORDSHIP OF AYALA, APSE OF SAN JUAN CHURCH – QUEJANA/KESAA <AYALA/AIARA>*



 Conjunto de Los Ayala  por  Ramon San Juan , en Flickr

*LORDSHIP OF AYALA, BELFRY – QUEJANA/KESAA <AYALA/AIARA>*



 Quejana (Álava)-28-Campanario exento del convento  por  franciscojavierguerra , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*LORDSHIP OF AYALA, TOMB – QUEJANA/KESAA <AYALA/AIARA>*



 SEPULCRO DE LOS AYALA  por  Margavela , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AYALA/AIARA, ÁLAVA/ARABA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY (II)*

*BUCOLIC – AÑES <AYALA/AIARA>*



 Nubes y sol por los montes.  por  eitbcom , en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA MAGDALENA CHURCH – LUIAONDO <AYALA/AIARA>*



 Iglesia parroquial de Santa María Magdalena, Luyando, Álava  por  Rufino Lasaosa , en Flickr

*SAN LORENZO HERMITAGE – LUIAONDO <AYALA/AIARA>*



 Luiaondo, San Lorenzo baseliza (2010.12.03)  por  XabierLuiaondo89 , en Flickr

*ZUAZA ISLAND – ZUAZA/ZUHATZA <AYALA/AIARA>*



 Isla de zuaza.  por  Ritxy , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*LANDSCAPE IN MAROÑO, <AYALA/AIARA>*



 THE EDEN, AIARA VALLEY  por  josu zaldivar , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MANSILLA DE LAS MULAS, LEÓN – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*THE VILLAGE OF THE HIGH WALLS. ROMAN AND MEDIEVAL WALL*


 Muralla Romana Mansilla de Las Mulas Leon.  por  Bilortas , en Flickr

*TOWERS, VIRGEN DE GRACIA HERMITAGE, SANTA MARÍA CHURCH AND SAN MARTIN CHURCH*


 LAS TRES TORRES.  por  torrerel , en Flickr

*WALL, CONCEPCION GATE*


 Puerta de la Concepción. Mansilla de las Mulas  por 
 Pelayo2011 , en Flickr

*INTERIOR, WALL TOWER*


 DSC05389  por  usano , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*EL POSTIGO (THE SHUTTER), SMALL DOOR IN THE WALL TO ACCESS THE RIVER ESLA *



 Mansilla de las Mulas - El Postigo  por  miguel cortes , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TÍSCAR <QUESADA>, JAÉN - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

* SUMMIT *



 137 Tiscar, Jaén  por  Ibán , en Flickr

*PEÑAS NEGRAS CASTLE*



 Tiscar, Quesada, Jaén  por  Raul_jaen , en Flickr

*VIRGEN DE TISCAR SANCTUARY *



 Tiscar, Quesada, Jaén  por  Raul_jaen , en Flickr

*CASTLE AND SANCTUARY*



 Andalusia: Santuari de la Vírgen de Tíscar, Jaén  por  [Lapicero] , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CUEVA DEL AGUA (WATER CAVE)*



 Cueva del agua Tíscar  por  Trish López , en Flickr


 AndalusienMTB  por  andalusienMTB , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANDIÁS, OURENSE/ORENSE - GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*THE EDGE OF THE MYSTERIES OF ANTELA *



 Vista da Torre do Castro desde a Uceira (Sandiás - Ourense)  por  casadalagoadeantela , en Flickr

*SANDIAS TOWER*



 Torre de Sandiás (Ourense)  por  lugaresadescubrir , en Flickr

*SANTO ESTEVO CHURCH *



 Iglesia - Fachada  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH OF COUSO DE LIMIA*



 Iglesia de Santa María de Couso da Limia  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*DETAIL, SANDIAS OR CASTRO TOWER*



 Detalle da torre do Castro (Sandiás -Ourense)  por  LIMIAO V , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ZORITA DE LOS CANES, GUADALAJARA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*GIANT FORTRESS *



 002996 - Zorita de los Canes  por  M.Peinado , en Flickr

*ALCAZABA (CASTLE)*



 Castillo de Zorita de los Canes  por  loibajo , en Flickr

*CASTLE, MAIN GATE *



 Castillo de Zorita de los Canes.  por  Isidro Manzanero Guirado , en Flickr

*SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH*



 Iglesia  por  Félix Abánades , en Flickr

*BONUS*

*RECCOPOLIS. :bow: the only new visigoth city in Western Europe known to be founded between the fifth and eighth centuries. Much of its materials were used in the construction of the alcazaba (castle) of Zorita de los Canes *



 003016 - Zorita de los Canes  por  M.Peinado , en Flickr



 003015 - Zorita de los Canes  por  M.Peinado , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN ASENSIO – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY*

* PALINDROME: 12TH AND 21TH CENTURIES*



 599 Zaragoza-Salamanca en San Asensio (La Rioja)  por  ordunte , en Flickr

*DAVALILLO CASTLE*



 Castillo de Davalillo  por  marathoniano , en Flickr

*ASCENSION CHURCH *


 San Asensio d'aprop  por  HeNkY81 , en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ESTRELLA MONASTERY*



 Iglesia  por  HeNkY81 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ANCESTRAL DANCES *



 Gala de Folclore de La Rioja 2010 (107)  por  culturaderioja , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BETWEEN HEAVEN AND EARTH*



 GORMAZ  por  de P.M. , en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Castillo (Gormaz, Soria)  por  Juan Alcor , en Flickr

*CALIPHATE GATE *



 Gormaz (Soria), castillo 08  por  fbanos71 , en Flickr

*SAN MIGUEL HERMITAGE*



 Ermita de San Miguel  por  julian-oa , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*WALL, CASTLE *



 Castillo (Gormaz, Soria)  por  Juan Alcor , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL BURGO/BURGELU, ÁLAVA/ARABA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

* CALM WATER – AZUA <ELBURGO/BURGELU>, RUINS, AZUA CHURCH*



 Azua  por  Shaury , en Flickr

*AÑUA <ELBURGO/BURGELU>, NATIVIDAD DE NUESTRA SEÑORA
CHURCH*



 121 - Abside - Iglesia Natividad Ntra Sra - Añua (Alava) – Spain  por  ELCABALLOALVARO , en Flickr

*ARGOMAIZ <ELBURGO/BURGELU>, CHURCH *



 ARGOMANIZ-04  por  dulantzico parrokia , en Flickr

*ELBURGO/BURGELU, SAN JUAN DE ARRARÁIN HERMITAGE*



 Arraingo Done Joan (Burgelu).  por  Luís Salgado , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ARBULO/ARBULU <ELBURGO/BURGELU>, CHURCH AND BOWLING *



 Arbulu  por  fc_urola , en Flickr


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PAMPANEIRA, GRANADA - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, rajesh jagetia, 


*IN THE WAY OF HEAVEN*



 Pampaneira desde Bubión  por  –Kaesar- , en Flickr

*SANTA CRUZ CHURCH*



 Iglesia de la Santa Cruz  por  –Kaesar- , en Flickr

*STREET *



 Pampaneira  por  –Kaesar- , en Flickr

*STREET WITH CHURCH*



 Pampaneira  por  carlos-u , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*BUBION VILLAGE AND VELETA PEAK FROM PAMPANEIRA *



 Veleta Peak from Pampaneira  por  carlos-u , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRANUCILLO, ZAMORA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*MEDIEVAL CLOUDS. SAN ADRIAN HERMITAGE AND CASTLE*


 Castillo de Granucillo-1  por  JALAMA , en Flickr

*CONDES DE BENAVENTE CASTLE *


 Castillo de Granucillo de Vidriales  por  Luis G. Cabello , en Flickr

*GRIJALBA DE VIDRIALES <GRANUCILLO>, ASUNCION CHURCH*


 Iglesia de la Asunción - Vista general  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*CUNQUILLA DE VIDRIALES <GRANUCILLO>, SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*


 P1040160, Cunquilla  por  JALAMA , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SAN ADRIAN DOLMEN*



 Dolmen de San Adrián  por  Luis G. Cabello , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ZUMAIA, GIPUZKOA/GUIPÚZCOA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

*THE REST OF ZULOAGA*



 Iglesia de Zumaya  por  enrique1959 , en Flickr

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH*



 San Pedro eliza  por  iblitz , en Flickr

*SQUARE*



 Zumaia  por  Albert TM , en Flickr

*SAN TELMO HERMITAGE. THE KINGDOM OF FLYSCH*



 Ermita de San Telmo 2  por  Gorka Nelson , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* REFLECTIONS IN THE PORT . SAN PEDRO CHURCH*



 Reflejos en el puerto  por  xakela , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCAUDETE, JAÉN - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

* OLD STONES IN THE SUNSET *



 Restauración Castillo de Alcaudete. Obra Social 2008  por  cajasdeahorros , en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Castillo de Alcaudete (Jaén)  por  Juan Alcor , en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santa María la Mayor (Alcaudete, Jaén)  por  Juan Alcor , en Flickr

*DOOR, SAN PEDRO APOSTOL CHURCH*



 IGLESIA SAN PEDRO APOSTOL  por  mjosecab , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MEDIEVAL BRIDGE. VIBORAS (VIPERS) RIVER*



 Puente medieval (Alcaudete)  por  ancale32 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ABIZANDA, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*VILLAGE VERY, VERY MEDIEVAL*



 Villa medieval de Abizanda ( Huesca )  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

*ABIZANDA TOWER*



 Abizanda-Huesca-24/04/11  por  moebius_nutty , en Flickr

*ASUNCION CHURCH*



 Abizanda-Huesca-24/04/11  por  moebius_nutty , en Flickr

*HOUSES, TOWER AND CHURCH*



 Abizanda ( Huesca )  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*LIGÜERRE DE CINCA <ABIZANDA>, MEDIEVAL PALACE*



 Ligüerre de Cinca 5  por  birasuegi , en Flickr

* LIGÜERRE DE CINCA <ABIZANDA>, RIVER CINCA CANYON*



 Cañón del río Cinca / River Cinca's canyon  por  Ismaelico , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA IGLESUELA DEL CID, TERUEL – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*ETERNAL IBERIA*



 Iglesuela del cid  por  davreux , en Flickr

*NUBLOS TOWER AND TOWER OF PURIFICACIÓN CHURCH*



 La Iglesuela del Cid (Teruel)  por  Kamikaze GT , en Flickr

*CITY COUNCIL AND PURIFICACION CHURCH TOWER*



 Ayuntamiento, La Iglesuela del Cid  por  Comarca del Maestrazgo, en Flickr

*HOUSES, PALACE AND CHURCH*



 IMG_5402 -- Iglesuela del Cid  por  Jetfire – The CAT Autobot, en Flickr

*BONUS*
* PIEDRA SECA (DRY STONE) CONSTRUCTION. These old buildings imitate similar Iberian buildings found in the area *



 Piedra Seca  por  davreux , en Flickr



 Piedra Seca  por  davreux , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCUÉSCAR, CÁCERES – EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

* THE JEWEL OF  ARIANISM?*



 Basilica de Santa Lucia del Trampal  por  Paco Barranco , en Flickr

*SANTA LUCIA DEL TRAMPAL, VISIGOTHIC BASILICA, VIITH CENTURY*



 Basilica de Santa Lucia del Trampal  por  Paco Barranco , en Flickr

* SANTA LUCIA DEL TRAMPAL, VISIGOTHIC BASILICA *



 Basilica de Santa Lucia del Trampal  por  Paco Barranco , en Flickr

*INTERIOR, SANTA LUCIA DEL TRAMPAL BASILICA*



 41 Santa Lucía del Trampal. Interior. cabecera 11516  por  javier1949 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* ALCUESCAR VILLAGE *



 Alcuescar  por  martinthek , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

That Alcuéscar church was discovered... in 1981. It was preserved as a stable.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA ELENA DE JAMUZ <MUNICIPALITY>, LEON – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

^^

It is truly, buho, a gem in the mud mg:

*HOBBITON? JIMENEZ DE JAMUZ <SANTA ELENA DE JAMUZ>, RURAL WINERIES *



 Hobbiton III  por  Presa Calzado , en Flickr

*VILLANUEVA DE JAMUZ <SANTA ELENA DE JAMUZ>, CASTLE*



 TORREON CASTILLO DE VILLANUEVA DE JAMUZ  por  €U2iO , en Flickr

*VILLANUEVA DE JAMUZ <SANTA ELENA DE JAMUZ>, PARISH CHURCH*



 IGLESIA DE VILLANUEVA DE JAMUZ  por  €U2iO , en Flickr


*SANTA ELENA DE JAMUZ, PARISH CHURCH*



 Noctambulismo  por  ketos.aceum , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*JIMENEZ DE JAMUZ <SANTA ELENA DE JAMUZ>, SPRING*



 2010-JIMENEZ DE JAMUZ-BODEGAS_01  por  €U2iO , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAELLA, ZARAGOZA - ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*ANY TIME SPENT .....*



 Maella Castillo parte trasera  por  Amigos de los Castillos de Aragón , en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Maella Castillo foto general  por  Amigos de los Castillos de Aragón , en Flickr

*SAN ESTEBAN CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Esteban (Maella)  por  jasolo , en Flickr

*RELOJ TOWER*



 Maella.  por  Lois Anton , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*INTERIOR, CASTLE*



 Maella Castillo decoración interior  por  Amigos de los Castillos de Aragón , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALAEJOS, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*HIGH TOWERS*



 Alaejos  por  P. Medina , en Flickr

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH*



 San Pedro de Alaejos 1  por  Iglesia en Valladolid , en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santa María - Vista general  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*MAJOR SQUARE AND CITY COUNCIL *



 Ayuntamiento de Alaejos(Valladolid)  por  alaejano58 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CEILING, DETAIL. SANTA MARIA CHURCH*



 Alaejos, Santa Maria, ceiling, detail  por  groenling , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALTURA, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN - VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

*ALTURA (HEIGHT), VERY HIGH *



 Altura. Castellón  por  vicent.zp , en Flickr

*SAN JUAN FARMHOUSE, ARABIC ORIGIN*



 Masía de San Juan. Altura (Alto Palancia)  por  Abariltur (Taking a break) , en Flickr

*VALL DE CRIST CHARTERHOUSE, RUINS*



 Cartuja de Vall de Crist. Altura, Castellón  por  adelosrm , en Flickr

*COVA SANTA (HOLY CAVE) SHRINE *



 Cova Santa  por  Vicente Alabau , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*COVA SANTA (HOLY CAVE) SHRINE*



 Santuario de la Cueva Santa (I). Altura (Alto Palancia)  por  Abariltur (Taking a break) , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LUCENA, CÓRDOBA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*THE PEARL OF SEPHARAD*



 Lucena a vista de pájaro  por  merjuma30 , en Flickr

*TOWER AND MORAL CASTLE*



 Lucena, torre del Moral  por  manolovega , en Flickr

*SAN MATEO CHURCH*



 Lucena, 23  por  Ferran Moreno Lanza , en Flickr

*SANTIAGO APOSTOL CHURCH *



 Santiago  por  manolovega , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ZAMBRA CASTLE (CORDOBA), LEFT, AND NUESTRA SEÑORA DE ARACELI HERMITAGE (LUCENA), RIGHT*



 Castillo versus ermita  por  manolovega , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AZUAGA, BADAJOZ - EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*FACE TO THE SUN*


 az_37_a  por  La Charca , en Flickr

*RUINS, AZUAGA CASTLE *


 Castillo de Azuaga  por  rafa-77 , en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA CONSOLACION CHURCH*


 Azuaga  por  Aníbal , en Flickr

*CRISTO DEL HUMILLADERO CHURCH*


 azuaga_105  por  La Charca , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*HERMITAGE AND CASTLE*


 puesta5  por  La Charca , en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice updates.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALANGE, BADAJOZ - EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, Linguine 


*IN THE HOLLOW*



 Alange  por  Jesu d’Alange , en Flickr

*CULEBRA (SNAKE) CASTLE*



 Alange  por  Pequeña Extremadura , en Flickr

*TOWER AND ROOFS, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LOS MILAGROS CHURCH*



 Tejados de Alange  por  KidLoKo , en Flickr

*ROMAN BATHS*


 Termas de Alange  por  extremaduraclasica , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* SOL (SUN) GATE AND THE VILLAGE*



 puerta del sol  por  Jesu d’Alange , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUASO <AÍNSA>, HUESCA - ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*DARK TIMES CONJURATION*



 Guaso &Huesca  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

* SAN SALVADOR CHURCH*



 Guaso Church  por  sergipib , en Flickr

*GUASO ESCONJURADERO. It is a medieval building predominantly present in the Aragonese Pyrenees, although there are examples in Catalonia and the French side. Rituals for “esconjurar” (to conjure) storms and pests are part of the beliefs and practices of a society that believed in the magic-religious rituals were the only weapon they had to control the devastating effect of nature on your life. A rural society with great difficulty to grow (water shortage or scarcity of land, steep terrain, technical difficulties, ...) was highly sensitive to cyclical natural phenomena such as droughts or storms.*



 Guaso  por  sergipib , en Flickr


*VIEW FROM THE ESCONJURADERO*



 Vista desde el esconjuradero  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CONJURATION?*



 Guaso  por  fernando garcia , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALBENDIEGO, GUADALAJARA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*THE GEM*



 Iglesia Románica de Santa Coloma en Albendiego (Guadalajara)  por  eduardoasb , en Flickr

* SUBLIME – APSE, SANTA COLOMA CHURCH*



 Abside de Santa Coloma de Albendiego  por  Herrera Casado , en Flickr

*DETAIL OF THE APSE, SANTA COLOMA CHURCH *



 Romanico de Guadalajara  por  cmramirezl , en Flickr

*THREE CROSSES AND HIGH KING (Mountains). In the driveway there is a series of crosses that are pointing the way to this wonderful church. *



 Tres cruces Albendiego al fondo El Alto Rey  por  Wad-al-hidjara , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*OLD MILL *



 Piedras de Molino  por  Acasadovento , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLAMAYOR DE MONJARDÍN, NAVARRA/NAFARROA - NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*MONTEJURRA AND PYRENEES FROM MONJARDIN CASTLE (OR SAN ESTEBAN DE DEYO CASTLE) *



 Monjardin  por  Fagus , en Flickr

* SAN ESTEBAN DE DEYO CASTLE*



 Lofty perch  por  Globe Hopper , en Flickr

*APSE, SAN ANDRÉS APOSTOL CHURCH *



 Iglesia de San Andrés. Villamayor de Monjardín (Navarra)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

* MONJARDÍN PROCESSIONAL CROSS (SAN ANDRES APOSTOL CHURCH). Is considered the oldest of Navarra. It is related to the first kings of Pamplona and the conquest of Monjardín Castle, in the tenth century, where it was kept for years. *



 Villamayor de Monjardín, cruz procesional  por  aitetxi , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* LA FUENTE MORA (MOORISH FOUNTAIN), MEDIEVAL CISTERN *



 Fuente del Moro. Villamayor de Monjardín.  por  emitikus , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARNUERO <MUNICIPALITY> - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

* THE KINGDOM OF THE TIDES – ISLA <ARNUERO>, CABRAHIGO TOWER*



 Torre de Cabrahigo o de Gracedo. Isla (Arnuero - Cantabria)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*CASTILLO SIETE VILLAS <ARNUERO>, VENERO TOWER*



 Torre de Venero. Castillo (Arnuero, Cantabria)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*ARNUERO – NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH *



 Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción - Vista general  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

* ISLA <ARNUERO>, COUNTS OF ISLA-FERNANDEZ PALACE *



 Palacio de los Condes de Isla-Fernández. Isla (Arnuero, Cantabria)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SOANO <ARNUERO>, TIDE MILL, MARSHES OF JOYEL *


 molino de mareas de soano - marismas de joyel – cantabria  por  michel h2 , en Flickr


 arnuero  por  jasanro77 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARNUERO <MUNICIPALITY> - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY (II)*

* THE KINGDOM OF THE TIDES – ISLA <ARNUERO>, BEACH*



 Playa de Isla  por  3enuno , en Flickr

*CASTILLO SIETE VILLAS <ARNUERO> - SAN PEDRO Y SAN PABLO CHURCH*



 San Pedro y San Pablo, Castillo de Siete Villas (Cantabria, Spain).  por  Angel Armendariz , en Flickr

*ISLA <ARNUERO> – SAN JULIAN Y SANTA BASILISA CHURCH *



 Iglesia de San Julián y Santa Basilisa. Isla (Arnuero, Cantabria)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

* ISLA <ARNUERO> - PORCH DETAIL, SAN JULIAN Y SANTA BASILISA CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Julián y Santa Basilisa. Isla (Arnuero, Cantabria)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SOANO <ARNUERO> - In the picture the Santolaja tide mill, located in the marsh of Soano. Exact timing is unknown, but is known to be rebuilt in 1695. Tide mills are a variant of the flour mills that took advantage of the difference in sea level caused by tidal action, for grinding grain. *


 24  por  Angelines3 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OLVERA, CÁDIZ – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*PROMISE OF BEAUTY*


 view at Olvera, Andalucia Spain  por  dirk huijssoon , en Flickr

*CASTLE *


 Castillo de Olvera (finales siglo XII)  por  –kaesar- , en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ENCARNACIÓN CHURCH*


 Olvera – Cadiz  por  Txantxiku , en Flickr

*HOUSES AND CASTLE*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5736740220/]







[/url]
 Olvera (Cádiz)  por  isiltasuna , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ZAFRAMAGON PEAK FROM EL GASTOR <OLVERA> *


 Zaframagón desde El Gastor  por   Jorge Lizana  , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTEALEGRE DE CAMPOS, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*ROAD TO THE MIDDLE AGES*



 Camino medieval  por  anpegom , en Flickr

*ALBURQUERQUE CASTLE*



 CRW_0198 - Montealegre de Campos - Castillo de los Alburquerque  por  MnGyver , en Flickr

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH*



 Iglesia – Torre  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

* AND IN THE DISTANCE MONTEALEGRE DE CAMPOS*



 Rastrojo con palomar - Meneses de Campos  por  Julio Codesal (juyma) , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*PURPLE SUNSET. CASTLE AND CHURCH *


 MONTEALEGRE (VALLADOLID)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIMANCAS, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*THE SITE OF THE PAPERS*



 Reflejos de Simancas sobre el rio Pisuerga  por  jose alb , en Flickr

*SIMANCAS CASTLE - ARCHIVES OF THE SPANISH MONARCHY – XVTH TO XVIIITH CENTURY *



 Simancas - Valladolid - Archivo General de Simancas  por  ernegon , en Flickr

*ROMANESQUE TOWER EMBEDDED IN THE GOTHIC CHURCH, EL SALVADOR CHURCH*



 Simancas  por  anam1973 , en Flickr

*EL SALVADOR CHURCH*



 Simancas  por  twiga_swala , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CASTLE MOAT *


 Nocturna Archivo General de Simancas  por  Victor L. Pastor , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AGUILAR DE CAMPOO <MUNICIPALITY>, PALENCIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* SCATTERED JEWELS - CORVIO <AGUILAR DE CAMPOO>, SANTA JULIANA CHURCH *



 Iglesia de Santa Juliana - Vista general  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*VALLESPINOSO DE AGUILAR <AGUILAR DE CAMPOO>, SANTA CECILIA CHURCH *



 Vallespinoso de Aguilar (Santa Cecilia)  por  [email protected] , en Flickr

*MATALBANIEGA <AGUILAR DE CAMPOO>, SAN MARTÍN OBISPO CHURCH*



 Palencia (San Martín de Matalbaniega)  por  [email protected] , en Flickr

* CANDUELA <AGUILAR DE CAMPOO>, SAN ADRIAN CHURCH*



 Lateral  por  vcastelo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MAVE <AGUILAR DE CAMPOO>, SANTA MARIA DE MAVE MONASTERY *


 Sta. María de Mave (Palencia)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AGUILAR DE CAMPO <MUNICIPALITY>, PALENCIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (II)*

* SCATTERED JEWELS - GAMA <AGUILAR DE CAMPOO>, SAN ANDRES CHURCH *



 Por detrás  por  vcastelo , en Flickr

*GAMA <AGUILAR DE CAMPOO>, CASTLE *



 Castillo de Gama  por  Fernando Peón , en Flickr

*POZANCOS <AGUILAR DE CAMPOO>, EL SALVADOR CHURCH*



 El Salvador, Pozancos (Palencia, Spain).  por  Angel Armendariz , en Flickr

* NESTAR <AGUILAR DE CAMPOO>, PERDIZ (PARTRIDGE) BRIDGE (ROMAN BRIDGE)*



 Ya tiene agua  por  vcastelo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CABRIA <AGUILAR DE CAMPOO>, SAN ANDRES CHURCH, TRIUMPHAL ARCH CAPITEL *


 Cabria.Palencia.Arco triunfal.  por  fggil31 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTELLAR DE N’HUG, BARCELONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

* MEDIEVAL WATCH *



 Castellar de n'Hug  por  Grissss , en Flickr

*TOWER, CITY COUNCIL*



 Castellar de n'Hug – Spain  por  Rafa from Brazil , en Flickr

*TOWER, SANTA MARIA DE N’HUG CHURCH*



 L'esglèsia de Castellar de n'Hug  por  j.sera , en Flickr

*SANT VICENÇ DE RUS CHURCH *



 hivern romànic  por  Seracat , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*HOUSES*



 Castellar de n'Hug  por  Grissss , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAROCA, ZARAGOZA - ARAGON COMMUNITY*

^^
:dunno: 


* JEWELLERY BOX * 



 DAROCA 2 (ZARAGOZA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*LOW GATE AND THE FOUNTAIN OF TWENTY PIPES*



 La Puerta Baja y la Fuente de los Veinte Caños de Daroca. Zaragoza  por  Abariltur (Taking a break) , en Flickr

*SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*



 Daroca. Provincia de Zaragoza  por  Jorge Sesé (ASemTa Fotografía Cofrade) , en Flickr

*SANTO DOMINGO CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santo Domingo. Daroca (Zaragoza)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* REMAINS OF THE STRONG DOOR*



 DAROCA (ZARAGOZA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AYLLÓN, SEGOVIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*SHADOWS OF MIDDLE AGES*



 Puerta de entrada de Ayllón (Segovia)  por  CaRmEn C , en Flickr

*MAJOR SQUARE*



 Ayllon people medievo Seovia Spain  por  druidabruxux , en Flickr

*KEEPERS *



 Ayllón (Segovia)  por  AmerBik , en Flickr

* AUTHORITIES (HALL AND CHURCH OF SANTA MARIA) *



 Ayllón (Segovia)  por  CaRmEn C , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Miguel  por  harman_70 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AYLLÓN <MUNICIPALITY>, SEGOVIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*OLD LAND – GRADO DEL PICO (AYLLON), SAN PEDRO APOSTOL CHURCH*



 Grado del Pico (Segovia)  por  Federico Romero , en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA DE RIAZA <AYLLON>, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA NATIVIDAD CHURCH*



 la iglesia ...  por  marioadaja , en Flickr

*FRANCOS <AYLLON> - NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ANUNCIACION CHURCH *



 Nuestra Señora de la Anunciación, Francos (Segovia, Spain).  por  Angel Armendariz , en Flickr

*VALVIEJA <AYLLON> - SAN ANDRES CHURCH *



 00PROVINCIA DE SEGOVIA 179 -1 VALVIEJA IGLESIA DE SAN ANDRES  por  druidabruxux , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*GRADO DEL PICO (AYLLON) - CAPITAL, SAN PEDRO APOSTOL CHURCH*



 Grado del Pico (Segovia)  por  Federico Romero , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ÁGREDA, SORIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* IN THE SHADOW OF MONCAYO (FAMOUS SPANISH MOUNTAIN) *



 Ágreda  por  rabizanda , en Flickr

*CASTEJONES PALACE AND SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*



 Ágreda, Soria  por  Sabela , en Flickr

*SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*



 Ágreda (Soria)-Iglesia San Miguel-1  por  franciscojavierguerra , en Flickr

*WALL, EMIRAL GATE*



 agreda  por  vicentecamarasa , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ORCHARDS OF ISLAMIC ORIGIN*



 Huertas origen islámico Agreda  por  vicentecamarasa , en Flickr

*MONCAYO*



 Dehesa de Cueva de Ágreda.Soria.  por  Miguel. (respenda) , en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love this thread...as usual, interesting updates and great photos....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PORRERES, MAJORCA – BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, Linguine, as friendly as ever 


* ISLAND OF LIGHT *



 Porreras-Porreres  por  Mª Angeles  , en Flickr

* NOSTRA SENYORA DE LA CONSOLACIO CHURCH*



 Església Parroquial de Nostra Senyora de la Consolació (Porreres, Mallorca)  por  Pete Shacky , en Flickr

*TOWER, NOSTRA SENYORA DE LA CONSOLACIO CHURCH*



 Església Parroquial de Nostra Senyora de la Consolació  por  Pete Shacky , en Flickr

*MONTI-SION SANCTUARY *



 Mallorca 2009-0808  por  ollidrolli , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SUNRISE*



 Porreres at Sunrise  por  Tim Ebbinghaus , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MURUZABAL - NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*THE PLACE OF THE HUNDRED GATES *



 Santa María de Eunate. Muruzábal (Navarra)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

* OCTAGON – SANTA MARIA DE EUNATE*

 
 Església de Sta. María de Eunate, Muruzábal  por  Jesus Cano Sanchez , en Flickr

*PALACE*



 Muruzabalen  por  stikstak , en Flickr

[*WINERY *



 Muruzabal Winery 04  por  ameiss , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*INTERIOR, SANTA MARIA DE EUNATE CHURCH*



 Iglesia románica Santa Maria de Eunate, siglo XII  por  miguel cortes , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MENDIGORRIA - NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

* GLORIOUS PAST *



 MENDIGORRIA  por  Psiko1970 , en Flickr

* SAN PEDRO CHURCH*

 

 Mendigorria(4)-Navarra-España.  por  migacg , en Flickr

* ROMAN BRIDGE OVER THE RIVER ARGA *



 Pont sobre el riu Arga, Mendigorría  por  Jesus Cano Sanchez , en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE ANDION HERMITAGE *



 Ermita de Nuestra Señora de Andión. Mendigorría (Navarra)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ROMAN CITY OF ANDELOS*



 Ciudad Romana de Andelos. Mendigorría (Navarra)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*ANDELOS AND ANDION*



 Andélos  por  Joselu5 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL FANTASY - SEGOVIA WORLD HERITAGE CITY*

* NEIGHBORHOOD AND CHURCH OF SAN LORENZO*



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SEGOVIA, BARRIO DE SAN LORENZO  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr

* CATHEDRAL TOWER*



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SEGOVIA, CATEDRAL  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr

* ROMAN ACUEDUCT *



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SEGOVIA, ACUEDUCTO  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr

*HERCULES TOWER *



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SEGOVIA, TORRE DE HÉRCULES  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CARMELITAS DESCALZOS MONASTERY*



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SEGOVIA, MONASTERIO CARMELITAS DESCALZOS  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ Breathtaking!! thanks Castor!


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

stunning photos


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL FANTASY - SEGOVIA WORLD HERITAGE CITY (II)*

Thanks, Kaetzar and LordMarshall 


* THE ALCAZAR (CASTLE)*



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SEGOVIA, ALCÁZAR  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr

* CATHEDRAL*



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SEGOVIA, CATEDRAL  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr

* HOUSE OF THE “PICOS” *



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SEGOVIA, CASA DE LOS PICOS  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr

*CHURCH OF SANTA MARIA DEL PARRAL MONASTERY *



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SEGOVIA, MONASTERIO DE SANTA MARÍA DEL PARRAL  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*HOUSE OF THE “CADENAS”*



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SEGOVIA, CASA DE LAS CADENAS  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPARROSO – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

* BORDER LANDS *



 Caparroso  por  CARLOS ARANA , en Flickr

* RUINS, CRISTO CHURCH*



 Ribera de Navarra, Caparroso./Bank of Navarre, Caparroso.  por  pabley , en Flickr

* SANTA FE CHURCH *



 Caparroso, Navarra  por  Rufino Lasaosa , en Flickr

*VIRGEN DEL SOTO HERMITAGE *



 Ermita de la Virgen del Soto, Caparroso  por  Rufino Lasaosa , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* WATCH THE SUNSET *



 Caparroso  por  CARLOS ARANA , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ONTÍGOLA, TOLEDO – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

* MAR (SEA) DE ONTÍGOLA - LAGOON *



 mar de ontígola 5 HDR  por  David Teruel  , en Flickr

* OREJA CASTLE*



 Castillo de Oreja  por  Havock , en Flickr

* “THE ELEPHANT”, OREJA CASTLE *



 Caparroso, Navarra  por  Jose Antonio Moya , en Flickr

*OREJA CASTLE HERMITAGE, AT THE BOTTOM MADRID COMMUNITY *



 Ermita de Oreja  por  Jose Antonio Moya , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* VILLAGE AND LAGOON *



 mar de ontígola 7  por  David Teruel  , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTILLEJO DE ROBLEDO, SORIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* OLD CHRISTIAN LANDS *



 Castillo + Cruz (Castillejo de Robledo)  por  ((****)) , en Flickr

* RUINS, TEMPLAR CASTLE *



 Castillo de día (Castillejo de Robledo)  por  ((****)) , en Flickr

* CASTLE AND NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCION CHURCH *



 CASTILLEJO  por  de P. M. , en Flickr

*ROMANESQUE PORCH OF NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCION CHURCH WITH REMAINS OF PAINTING *



 La Asunción, Castillejo de Robledo (Soria, Spain).  por  Angel Armendariz , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*INTERIOR, CHURCH OF NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCION - MURAL PAINTINGS *



 La Asunción, Castillejo de Robledo (Soria, Spain).  por  Angel Armendariz , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great, didn't know it!


----------



## Alhamar (Jun 22, 2011)

Take a look at this thread each day is now a ritual to me! Great work!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASALARREINA – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, buho & alhamar ..... your words are an encouragement to continue this work 

*AROUND A MONASTERY*



 IMG_5489  por  Samu73 , en Flickr

* CHURCH, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA PIEDAD MONASTERY *



 d00040 - Nuestra Señora de La Piedad - Casalarreina, La Rioja (2008)  por  iparrado , en Flickr

* GREAT CLOISTER, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA PIEDAD MONASTERY *



 Monestir de la Piedad de Casalarreina  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

*MONASTERY, SQUARE AND VILLAGE*



 el viaje...  por  luisvilla , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*PORCH, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA PIEDAD MONASTERY - ADAM AND EVE *



 Monestir de la Piedad de Casalarreina  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr



 Monestir de la Piedad de Casalarreina  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr


----------



## Santi.M (Nov 15, 2010)

Spain, the most beautiful country in the world


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTERROSO <MUNICIPALITY>, LUGO – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, Santi.M 

*GALICIA ALWAYS ..... GALICIA - MONTERROSO*



 Área Recreativa A Peneda  por  Juan Martinez Rey , en Flickr

* FRAMEAN <MONTERROSO>, SAN PEDRO CHURCH *



 Iglesia de San Pedro de Frameán  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

* VIDOUREDO <MONTERROSO>, SANTIAGO CHURCH *



 Iglesia de Santiago de Bidouredo  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

*PEDRAZA <MONTERROSO>, SAN LOURENZO CHURCH *



 Iglesia de San Lourenzo de Pedraza  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*LIGONDE <MONTERROSO>, CALVARY, THE FRENCH WAY *



 Camino Francés. Monterroso – Ligonde  por  Xacobeo – Camino de Santiago , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTERROSO <MUNICIPALITY>, LUGO – GALICIA COMMUNITY (II)*

*PENAS <MONTERROSO> - MEDIEVAL TOWER*



 San Miguel das penas  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

* NOVELÚA <MONTERROSO> - SAN CRISTOVO CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Cristovo de Novelúa  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

* MARZÁ <MONTERROSO> - SANTA MARIA CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santa María de Marzá  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

*SUCASTRO <MONTERROSO> - SANTA MARIÑA CHURCH *



 Iglesia de Santa Mariña de Sucastro  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ESPORIZ <MONTERROSO> - SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Miguel de Esporiz  por  FreeCat , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL FANTASY – THE SHADOWS OF MIDDLE AGES IN THE VILLAGES OF SPAIN*

*PEÑARANDA DE DUERO (BURGOS) – SANTA ANA COLLEGIATE AND MAJOR SQUARE*



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - PEÑARANDA DE DUERO (BURGOS)  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr

* ALLES <PEÑAMELLERA ALTA> (ASTURIAS) – RUINS, SAN PEDRO DE PLECIN CHURCH*



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - ALLES <PEÑAMELLERA ALTA> (ASTURIAS)  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr

* SANTILLANA DEL MAR (CANTABRIA) – CLOISTER, SANTA JULIANA COLLEGIATE *



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SANTILLANA DEL MAR (CANTABRIA)  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr

*SAN ESTEBAN DE GORMAZ (SORIA) – SAN MIGUEL CHURCH *



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SAN ESTEBAN DE GORMAZ (SORIA)  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA (CANTABRIA) - SANTA MARIA DE LOS ANGELES CHURCH *



 FANTASÍA MEDIEVAL - SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA (CANTABRIA)  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012*



 HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012  por  Castor_Game , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARTZINIEGA, ÁLAVA/ARABA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

* HEAVEN ON ARTZINIEGA ….. AND CASTILE & LEON*



 Errege  por  Xabito , en Flickr

* NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ENCINA SANCTUARY*



 La Encina -Artziniega- (Alava)  por  DiazDavid , en Flickr

*TOWER HOUSE *



 Arceniega, Álava  por  Rufino Lasaosa , en Flickr

*TOWER HOUSE *



 Arceniega, Álava  por  Rufino Lasaosa , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MEDIEVAL BRIDGE *



 _MG_5614  por  Mr.FoxTalbot , en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

¡Próspero Año Nuevo! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

son fabulosos los bustos Romanos de la portada de SANTA ANA COLLEGIATE en PEÑARANDA DE DUERO (BURGOS) :yes: FELIZ AÑO NUEVO :cheers1:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLE DE MENA <MUNICIPALIDAD>, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

^^
Честита Нова Година 2012, Viva_Bulgaria :cheers: 

Fabulosos, si, Arpels .... Feliz Ano Novo 2012 :cheers: 


*THE VALLEY OF HEAVEN*



 Castrogrande  por  Paulo Etxeberria , en Flickr

*THE PLACE OF CHALICE? – QUINTANILLA <SIONES>, SANTA MARIA DE SIONES CHURCH *



 Santa Maria de Siones  por  paco lopez , en Flickr

* QUINTANILLA <SIONES>, SANTA MARIA DE SIONES CHURCH *



 Siones  por  Antón Rodicio , en Flickr

* QUINTANILLA <SIONES> - INTERIOR, SANTA MARIA DE SIONES CHURCH *



 Iglesia de Santa María. Siones (Burgos)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* QUINTANILLA <SIONES> - TEMPTATION OF SANTA JULIANA, SANTA MARIA DE SIONES CHURCH *



 Iglesia de Santa María. Siones (Burgos)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr



 Iglesia de Santa María. Siones (Burgos)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLE DE MENA <MUNICIPALIDAD>, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (II)*

*THE HEAVEN ISN'T PLASTIC – VALLEJO DE MENA, SAN LORENZO CHURCH *



 2010 Iglesia románica de Vallejo de Mena (Burgos) – España  por  jev1947 , en Flickr

*VALLEJO DE MENA – APSE, SAN LORENZO CHURCH *



 San Lorenzo.Cabecera.Exterior_Vallejo de Mena-Burgos-  por  Románico Digital , en Flickr

* VALLEJO DE MENA - INTERIOR, SAN LORENZO CHURCH *



 Iglesia de San Lorenzo. Vallejo de Mena (Burgos)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

* VALLEJO DE MENA - EXTERIOR, SAN LORENZO CHURCH *



 Iglesia de San Lorenzo. Vallejo de Mena (Burgos)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*IRUS – WATERFALL, HIJUELA RIVER*



 Cascada Irús (Valle de Mena) 3  por  Pedro Ferrer / www.pedroferrer.com , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLE DE MENA <MUNICIPALIDAD>, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (III)*

* THE BATTLEMENTS OF HEAVEN – VALLEJUELO AND CADAGUA VILLAGES *



 Vallejuelo  por  tejeval , en Flickr

* VALLEJO DE MENA - SOLDIER OF STONE, SAN LORENZO CHURCH *



 El soldado de piedra  por  danielmanz , en Flickr

*EL VIGO – PORCH, SAN PEDRO CHURCH *



 Iglesia de San Pedro. El Vigo (Burgos)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

* CANTONAD <VIVANCO> - NUESTRA SEÑORA DE CANTONAD SANCTUARY *



 Santuario de Cantonad (Burgos)  por  basajauntxo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*THE WATERFALLS OF THE HEAVEN*



 Cascada de Peñaladros  por  eitbcom , en Flickr



 Cascada de San Miguel  por  Irune_piru , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALHAMA DE GRANADA, GRANADA - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*LOS TAJOS (RIVER EDGE SHEER)*



 Tajos  por  –Kaesar- , en Flickr

*ENCARNACION CHURCH*



 Iglesia de la Encarnación  por  –Kaesar- , en Flickr


*PRESOS SQUARE AND TOWER OF ENCARNACION CHURCH*



 Plaza de los Presos e iglesia de la Encarnación  por  –Kaesar- , en Flickr

* PILA DE LA CARRERA (CARRERA FOUNTAIN) AND EL CARMEN CHURCH *



 Pila de la Carrera Alhama de Granada  por  ASpepeguti , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ALMOHAD THERMAL BATH*



 Subterranean Spa  por  simpologist , en Flickr

*ALHAMA TAJO AND SNOWY MOUNTAINS IN ALHAMA RANGE*



 Montañas nevadas  por  –Kaesar- , en Flickr


----------



## xinzo (Mar 29, 2007)

Keep on posting Castor, I strongly believe it is one of the most impressive threads ever in SSC!  And you are helping me a lot, since I am trying to show our country to my American friends here from a different perspective.

Congratulations!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLAJOYOSA/LA VILA JOIOSA, ALICANTE/ALACANT – VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, xinzo, for your kind words 

I am delighted that this work will serve in some way. Thanks again. 


* THE BEAUTIFUL TOWN SAVED BY TOWERS – WALL AND FORTIFIED CHURCH OF L’ASSUNCIO *



 Villajoyosa  por  AhoraVillajoyosa , en Flickr

*ORANGE, RED AND BLUE – LA VILA (DOWNTOWN)*



 Taronja, roig i blau ::: Orange, red and blue  por   alfanhuí , en Flickr

*L’AGUILO TOWER, IN THE BACKGROUND THE CITY OF BENIDORM*



 IMG_2402B TORRE DE L´AGUILÓ  por  ACCITANO , en Flickr

*EL CHARCO CREEK AND MONTIBOLI TOWER *



 Cala el charco y torre Montíboli. Villajoyosa – Alicante  por  Pedro Ferrer / pedroferrer.com , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SAN JOSE TOWER, ROMAN FUNERAL MONUMENT*



 TEXTO: Pernelle el vie  por  alejandroperezaparicio , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIC, BARCELONA - CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*FOG TOWN - AN ISLAND IN A SEA OF CLOUDS*



 Vic a l'hivern (vist des de fora) / An island in a sea of clouds  por  SBA73 , en Flickr

*ROMAN TEMPLE*



 Templo romano de Vic  por  defile_dj, en Flickr

*ROMANESQUE TOWER, SANT PERE CATHEDRAL*



 Catedral de Vic  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

*MAJOR SQUARE *



 Vic.  por  trasto’08 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CLOISTER, SANT PERE CATHEDRAL*



 Catedral de Vic. Claustro.  por  Sigurd66 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEÑAMELLERA ALTA <MUNICIPALITY> - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*

* THE CAIRN – PEÑAMELLERA PEAK SEPARATE THE MUNICIPALITIES OF PEÑAMELLERA ALTA (HIGH) AND PEÑAMELLERA BAJA (LOW) * 



 El pico Peñamellera  por  Ayuntamiento de Peñamellera Alta , en Flickr

*TRESCARES <PEÑAMELLERA ALTA>, SAN FAUSTO CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Fausto  por  Ayuntamiento de Peñamellera Alta , en Flickr

*CÁRAVES <PEÑAMELLERA ALTA>, CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Cáraves  por  Ayuntamiento de Peñamellera Alta , en Flickr

*ALLES <PEÑAMELLERA ALTA> - RUINS, SAN PEDRO DE PLECIN CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Pedro de Plecín – 04  por  Sitomon , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ALLES <PEÑAMELLERA ALTA>, SNOW AND PEÑAMELLERA PEAK*



 Alles bajo la nieve  por  Ayuntamiento de Peñamellera Alta , en Flickr


----------



## xinzo (Mar 29, 2007)

This thread is quite paradoxical: few comments, dozens of thousands of visitors! :lol:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEÑAMELLERA BAJA<MUNICIPALITY> - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*



xinzo said:


> This thread is quite paradoxical: few comments, dozens of thousands of visitors! :lol:





* THE CAIRN – MERODIO VILLAGE <PEÑAMELLERA BAJA>, PEÑAMELLERA PEAK AND CUERA RANGE *



 Cuera y Peñamellera  por  Sámuel , en Flickr

*PANES <PEÑAMELLERA BAJA> - RUINS , SAN JUAN DE CILIERGO CHURCH*



 San Juan de Ciliergo  por  nelmelero1 , en Flickr

* PANES <PEÑAMELLERA BAJA>, SAN JUAN DE CILIERGO CHURCH (RENOVATED)*



 San Juan de Ciliergo (SXIII)  por  matilde.m.s , en Flickr

*ALEVIA <PEÑAMELLERA BAJA> - VILLAGE AND LA TORRE (THE TOWER)*

 
Alevia  por  nelmelero1 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SNOWY PEÑAMELLERA PEAK*

 
Peñamellera Baja (208)  por  nelmelero1 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VELILLA DEL RÍO CARRIÓN, PALENCIA - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* THE SNOW AND THE WATER *



 La nieve y el agua  por  Jesus_l , en Flickr

*EL SALVADOR CHURCH*



 iglesia_velilla  por  tejeval , en Flickr

*SAN JUAN DE FUENTES DIVINAS (ST. JOHN OF DIVINE SOURCES) HERMITAGE*



 Nieve en Fuentes Tamáricas  por  legio09 , en Flickr

*LA REANA (6 AUGUST 2010). Source Tamaric (Cantabrian tribe) in Velilla del Río Carrion. From the time of the Roman conquest of Cantabria. The mystery of filling and emptying still exists today, the studies on the source of water and its cycles have not obtained any results and are giving the place an aura of mystery and mysticism. *



 Fuente romana  por  vcastelo , en Flickr

*LA REANA (26 AUGUST 2010). *



 Ojo Tamarico  por  tejeval , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*RUINS, ROMANESQUE BRIDGE *


 Puente Romano  por  Miguel. (respenda) , en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice updates on this thread....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VELILLA DEL RÍO CARRIÓN <MUNICIPALITY>, PALENCIA - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, Linguine, you are very kind 



* ESPIGÜETE PEAK THIS FOREVER – ALBA DE LOS CARDAÑOS <VELILLA DEL RÍO CARRIÓN> *



 RET-20110430-IMG_0362  por  jmpe2004 , en Flickr

* ALBA DE LOS CARDAÑOS <VELILLA DEL RÍO CARRIÓN>, BENDITO CRISTO DEL RIO HERMITAGE*



 RET-20110430-IMG_0389  por  jmpe2004 , en Flickr

*VALCOBERO <VELILLA DEL RÍO CARRIÓN>, SAN LORENZO CHURCH*



 Valcobero panorama  por  migueldelamoramos , en Flickr

*CARDAÑO DE ARRIBA <VELILLA DEL RÍO CARRIÓN>, SAN LORENZO CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Cardaño de Arriba  por  Fotos_Mariano_Villalba , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CARDAÑO DE ABAJO <VELILLA DEL RÍO CARRIÓN>, ESPIGÜETE PEAK AND SAN JUAN DEGOLLADO CHURCH *



 Cardaño de abajo - El Espigüete  por  Nacho Nieto , en Flickr

*CAMPORREDONDO DE ALBA <VELILLA DEL RÍO CARRIÓN>, SHEPHERD REFUGE *



 PACIENDO ENTRE LAS MONTAÑAS  por  Centro Comercial Las Huertas - Palencia , en Flickr


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

waw nice


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATXONDO <MUNICIPALITY>, BIZKAIA/VIZCAYA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

* GREEN PARADISE - MARZANA <ATXONDO>, CHURCH AND AMBOTO MOUNT *



 Martzaa eta Anboto  por  Paulo Etxeberria , en Flickr

* AXPE <ATXONDO>, SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH *



 Iglesia en Atxondo  por  auq84 , en Flickr

*AXPE <ATXONDO>, HOUSE *



 Amboto  por  Riterv , en Flickr

* MARZANA <ATXONDO>, SAN MARTIN CHURCH*



 Bizkaia - Valle de Atxondo  por  eduiturri , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* WHITE PARADISE *



 CICLO VITAL  por  masaimanta , en Flickr



 DESHIELO  por  masaimanta , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CELLA, TERUEL - ARAGON COMMUNITY*

* WATER KINGDOM *



 Cella.La fuente.2  por  joseluisgildela , en Flickr

* INMACULADA CHURCH *



 Iglesia de la Inmaculada. Cella  por  Wilhelm X Photography , en Flickr

* “FUENTE DE CELLA”, ARTESIAN WELL. IT'S CONSTRUCTION IS SUPPOSED TEMPLAR IN THE TWELFTH CENTURY. IS THE ORIGEN OF JILOCA RIVER. IT'S CONSIDERED THE LARGEST ARTESIAN WELL OF EUROPE *



 Reflejo En La Fuente De Cella  por  Wilhelm X Photography , en Flickr

* FUENTE DE CELLA*



 Fuente de Cella  por  Pedro_hb Ojos Negros , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* EL CAÑIZAR LAGOON *


 lag21  por  SELESAN , en Flickr



 Sin título  por  SELESAN , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MARTÍN DEL CASTAÑAR, SALAMANCA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* MEDIEVAL QUIET *


 San Martín del Castañar, Salamanca  por Rufino Lasaosa , en Flickr

* CASTLE *



 Castillo de San Martín del Castañar  por  Salmoiraghi , en Flickr

* TOWER, PARISH CHURCH *



 S. Martin del Castañar  por  cormoren , en Flickr

* CHURCH, STREET AND HOUSES*



 San Martín del Castañar  por  Salmoiraghi , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* INSIDE THE CASTLE IS A BULL RING AND A CEMETERY *



 la plaza de toros del castillo  por  Rober photo , en Flickr



 Castillo de San Martin del Castañar, Salamanca  por  pedro mesonero , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANLÚCAR DE BARRAMEDA, CÁDIZ - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

* OLD WORLD ENDS HERE – BAJO DE GUIA SEASIDE NEIGHBORHOOD, MOUTH OF THE RIVER GUADALQUIVIR*



 BAJO DE GUIA  por MARIO NARANJO MOLINA , en Flickr

* SANTIAGO CASTLE *



 Castillo de Santiago.Sanlucar de Barrameda  por  sanlucarmanolo , en Flickr

* MAJOR CHURCH OF NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA O *



 Iglesia Mayor Ntra Sra de la O - Sanlucar de Barrameda  por  Caballero2105 , en Flickr

* HISTORY UNDER THE HAZE OF AUGUST*



 Sanlucar Historica  por  jgfabregas , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* SLOPE OF BELEN AND “LAS COVACHAS” (XIVTH CENTURY MARKET) *



 247 Sanlúcar de Barrameda - Las Covachas  por  ROBINHO Y PACO , en Flickr



 Gargoyles of XV century.  por  telearth , en Flickr


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Great thread of Spanish unknown places!
GRACIAS


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAÑADA DEL HOYO, CUENCA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, 3i3 


* THE LAND OF THE EYES OF WATER*



 Cañada del Hoyo  por  besos y flores , en Flickr

*BUEN SUCESO CASTLE*



 MI REINO  por  besos y flores , en Flickr

* THE TWENTIETH CENTURY AND THE XIITH CENTURY *



 CASTILLO DEL BUEN SUCESO, CAÑADA DEL HOYO  por  besos y flores , en Flickr

* PARRA LAGOON *



 Laguna Parra  por  pepebarambio , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* GREEN EYES, BLUE EYES, BLACK EYES, TURQUOISE EYES ..... *

*LAGUNILLO DEL TEJO LAGOON *


 Lagunillo del Tejo  por  pepebarambio , en Flickr

* LA GITANA LAGOON *


 Laguna de la Gitana  por  pepebarambio , en Flickr

* TEJO LAGOON *


 Laguna del Tejo  por  pepebarambio , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORNAVACAS, CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*TO TORNAVACAS FROM THE HIGHLANDS OF CASTILE - TORNAVACAS VILLAGE*



 Tornavacas  por  paupoki , en Flickr

*RUINS OF SANTA MARIA HERMITAGE*



 Tornavacas, Garganta de San Martín 053  por  Lamáquinaquedetieneltiempo , en Flickr

* OLD HOUSE *



 Tornavacas  por  marigloria , en Flickr

*ROMAN BRIDGE *



 Puente Romano Ruta Carlos V  por  Los Dalton , en Flickr

*MEDIEVAL CAIRN *



 Rollo Tornavacas  por  Los Dalton , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* EUROPEAN HOLLY AND HOUSES *



 tornavacas  por  belenaba , en Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very intriguing idea for a thread. bravo!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCOVER, TARRAGONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, Urbanista1 

* TOGETHER THE TWENTY-FIRST CENTURY *



 Varietat a la LAV (III)  por  tunel_argentera , en Flickr

*RUINS, PURISSIMA SANG CHURCH “LA MESQUITA”*



 Alcover  por  isabelcaste , en Flickr

*PORCH, NOSTRA SENYORA DE L’ASSUMPCIO*



 Alcover  por  isabelcaste , en Flickr

* CARRER (STREET) *



 Alcover-carrer-rec  por  benjaminrennicke , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* WALL GATE AND TOWER *



 Museu (Alcover, Tarragona) – Senda  por  espaifotografic , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great posts as always


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HACINAS, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, buho, you are very kind 

*THE NIGHT OF THE TIMES*



 Hacinas junio 2010  por  Rodrigo Pérez Miguel , en Flickr

* CHURCH OF SAN PEDRO AND TO THE RIGHT THE BELFRY ROCK *



 Hacinas  por  labcstm , en Flickr

* CHURCH, BELFRY ROCK AND FOSSIL TREE (dated at 130 million years ago) *



 Hacinas  por  Juan López , en Flickr

*ANOTHER FOSSIL TREE *



 20 - Hacinas (Burgos)  por  AdorianGP , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* BELFRY ROCK (This belfry, along with a well dug into the rock, is the only remnant of a fortress of the eighth or ninth century that existed on the large rocky area near the present Gothic church) *



 Iglesia de San Pedro – Campanario  por  albTotxo , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORROELLA DE MONTGRÍ, GIRONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*MOUNTAIN, PLAINS AND SEA - FROM MONTGRI CASTLE*



 Castell del Montgrí (Torroella de Montgrí-Baix Empordà)  por  Patrimoni. Generalitat de Catalunya. , en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Chateau de Torroella-de-Montgri (Catalogne)  por  Diab.M , en Flickr

* SANT GENIS CHURCH *



 2005-05-00103475 copia  por  Fotgrafo , en Flickr

* CHURCH, PALACE AND WALL *



 2005-05-00103460 copia  por  Fotgrafo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* MEDES ISLANDS, L’ESTARTIT (BEACH OF TORROELLA), TORROELLA DE MONTGRÍ IN THE PLAINS AND THE CASTLE IN THE MOUNT *



 Illes Medes (L'Estartit)  por  Costa Brava Pirineu de Girona , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COLMENAR VIEJO – MADRID COMMUNITY*

*THE MIDDLE AGES IS STILL HERE – EL GRAJAL BRIDGE*



 Puente del Grajal  por  Cruccone , en Flickr

*BASILICA OF ASUNCION*



 Iglesia_en_Colmenar_Viejo  por  IU Colmenar Viejo , en Flickr

* PORCH, BASILICA OF ASUNCION *



 Basílica de la Asunción de Nuestra Señora  por  Fernando Espáriz , en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LOS REMEDIOS HERMITAGE (Its oldest remains is a Visigothic cemetery of the seventh century) *



 Arco de remedios  por  angelito10 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* FROM MEDIEVAL VILLAGE TO TOWN OF MADRID METROPOLITAN AREA*



 Colmenar Viejo (Madrid)  por  angelito10 , en Flickr

* MADRID FROM COLMENAR VIEJO*



 Madrid..  por  r.cano , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CARRACEDELO <MUNICIPALITY>, LEÓN – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* ALWAYS A STOP ON THE WAY (OF ST. JAMES) - CARRACEDO DEL MONASTERIO <CARRACEDELO>, SANTA MARÍA MONASTERY*



 Monasterio de Santa María de Carracedo  por  amaianos , en Flickr

*CARRACEDELO, SAN ESTEBAN CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Esteban de Carracedelo  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

* CARRACEDO DEL MONASTERIO <CARRACEDELO>, SANTA MARÍA MONASTERY *



 DSC_4634  por  Miguel Castañeda , en Flickr

* CARRACEDO DEL MONASTERIO <CARRACEDELO> - COCINA DE LA REINA (KITCHEN OF THE QUEEN), SANTA MARÍA MONASTERY *



 Cocina de la Reina  por  Raquel☼ , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*REMAINS, SANTA MARIA DE CARRACEDO MONASTERY*



 Monasterio de Santa María de Carracedo  por  raktargy , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HORNACHOS, BADAJOZ - EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*ANCIENT LAND OF “MORISCOS”*



 Hornachos, Extremadura, Spain, 29 September 2005  por  PhillipC , en Flickr

*RUINS, CASTLE*



 Castillo de Hornachos  por  E. Morales , en Flickr

* CASTLE AND PURISIMA CONCEPCION CHURCH *



 Moros y Cristianos, Hornachos  por  efe Marimon , en Flickr

* LOS REMEDIOS HERMITAGE *



 Hornachos  por  efe Marimon , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*”PILAR DE LAS PALOMAS” FOUNTAIN*



 El Lado Claro  por  ParraLobato , en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLE DE SEDANO <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS – CASTILE & COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, Linguine 

*MEDIEVAL VALLEYS AND CANYONS - CUBILLO DEL BUTRÓN <VALLE DE SEDANO>, ABANDONED CHURCH *



 manto blanco  por  fc_urola , en Flickr

* ESCALADA <VALLE DE SEDANO>, SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH *



 Burgos 176  por  dchignier , en Flickr

* ESCALADA <VALLE DE SEDANO> - PORCH, SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH *



 Burgos (Iglesia parroquial de Escalada)  por  [email protected] , en Flickr

* GREDILLA DE SEDANO <VALLE DE SEDANO>, SAN PEDRO Y SAN PABLO CHURCH *



 Iglesia de San Pedro y San Pablo. Gredilla de Sedano (Burgos)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* GREDILLA DE SEDANO <VALLE DE SEDANO> - WINDOW TYMPANI, SAN PEDRO Y SAN PABLO CHURCH *



 Iglesia de San Pedro y San Pablo - Tímpano de ventana  por  albTotxo , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLE DE SEDANO <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS – CASTILE & COMMUNITY (II)*

*GOSPELS OF STONE, MORADILLO DE SEDANO <VALLE DE SEDANO> - COVER TYMPANI, SAN ESTEBAN CHURCH *



 Iglesia de San Esteban. Moradillo de Sedano (Burgos)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*MORADILLO DE SEDANO <VALLE DE SEDANO> - SAN ESTEBAN CHURCH *



 San Esteban , Moradillo de Sedano  por  Iabcstm , en Flickr

* PESQUERA DE EBRO <VALLE DE SEDANO> - MEDIEVAL BRIDGE AND HERMITAGE *



 Pesquera de Ebro  por  JGF2007 , en Flickr

* PESQUERA DE EBRO <VALLE DE SEDANO> - SAN SEBASTIAN CHURCH AND CALVARY*



 Pesquera de Ebro, Burgos  por  adeant2 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* PESQUERA DE EBRO <VALLE DE SEDANO> - EBRO RIVER CANYON *



 Cañón del Ebro  por  mandyobr , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLE DE SEDANO <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS – CASTILE & COMMUNITY (III)*

* AT THE BOTTOM OF THE CANYON, QUINTANILLA ESCALADA <VALLE DE SEDANO> - VILLAGE (Here's another of the villages, Orbaneja del Castillo (Burgos), which has its own chapter)*



 QUINTANILLA DE ESCALADA  por  jesusgranadosdelapuente , en Flickr

*VALDELATEJA <VALLE DE SEDANO> - SIERO PLACE, SANTA CENTOLA AND ELENA HERMITAGE *



 30-ERMITA Y VALLE VALDELATEJA  por  ADOLFO LG , en Flickr

*VALDELATEJA <VALLE DE SEDANO> - SIERO PLACE, SANTA CENTOLA AND ELENA HERMITAGE (INTERIOR)*



 32-CENTOLA Y ELENA  por  ADOLFO LG , en Flickr

*VALDELATEJA <VALLE DE SEDANO> - SIERO PLACE, SANTA CENTOLA AND ELENA HERMITAGE (“Frelenandus et Gutina”, medieval inscription)*



 31-FRELENANDUS ET GUTINA  por  ADOLFO LG , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*VALDELATEJA <VALLE DE SEDANO> - SIERO PLACE, EL CASTILLO (THE CASTLE) *



 27-EL CASTILLO-SIERO  por  ADOLFO LG , en Flickr

*VALDELATEJA <VALLE DE SEDANO> - SIERO PLACE*



 "Ermita de Santa Centola" Valdelateja (Burgos)  por  Lumiago , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like a mozarabic eremitory!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLE DE SEDANO <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS – CASTILE & COMMUNITY (IV)*

^^

It really seems a fascinating place, buho 

* THE QUIET VALLEY CAPITAL – SEDANO, BUSTILLO HOUSE*



 Casa de los Bustillo. Sedano (Burgos)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr

*SEDANO – GOTHIC CHURCH OF SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR *



 Iglesia gótica de Santa María (Sedano)  por  Fotos_Mariano_Villalba , en Flickr

*SEDANO – PORCH DETAIL, SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santa María de Sedano  por  iabcstm , en Flickr

*SEDANO – SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH AND MEDIEVAL NECROPOLIS *



 Sedano  por  Diego Rayaces , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SEDANO – MEDIEVAL BRIDGE AND SEDANILLO FALL *



 Cascada del Sedanillo en el barrio de los Lagos (Sedano)  por  Fotos_Mariano_Villalba , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CATOIRA, PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA COMMUNITY*

* SIGNS OF IDENTITY – WESTERN TOWERS*



 KAP Catoira 13may08  por  Vicente Piorno , en Flickr

* WESTERN TOWERS AND SANTIAGO CHAPEL *



 Torres do Oeste (Catoira)  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

* DEFENSE OF THE MOUTH OF ULLA RIVER*



 Torre vigía.  por  gómez rivera , en Flickr

*MILLS OF PEDRAS MIUDAS *



 Muiños de pedras miudas (Catoira)  por  J.M. Carballal , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* VIKING LANDING *



 catoira 004  por  sacodehuesos , en Flickr



 Catoira 2011  por  menudoamigo , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUIJOSA <SIGÜENZA>, GUADALAJARA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

* OLD GOLD*



 GUIJOSA 2 (GUADALAJARA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*CASTLE *



 Castillo e Guijosa  por  manueiroa , en Flickr

*ASUNCION DE NUESTRA SEÑORA CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Guijosa  por  Skorponov , en Flickr

*CASTLE AND HERMITAGE *



 Castillo de Guijosa  por  Fersanam , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* COLORS OF THE PAST - HERMITAGE*



 Ermita (Guijosa, Guadalajara)  por  Juan Alcor , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BAREYO <MUNICIPALITY> - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

* AND ON THE BEACH, AJO <BAREYO> *



 Al fondo,Ajo  por  Leanmar1 , en Flickr

*BAREYO, SANTA MARIA CHURCH *



 Bareyo (Cantabria). Iglesia de Sta María  por  santi abel , en Flickr

*BAREYO - INTERIOR, SANTA MARIA CHURCH *



 Bareyo (Cantabria). Iglesia de Sta María. Interior  por  santi abel , en Flickr

*BAREYO - INTERIOR, SANTA MARIA CHURCH *



 Bareyo (Cantabria). Iglesia de Sta María. Ábside. Credencia derecha  por  santi abel , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* BLUE PAINTED - BAREYO, SANTA MARIA CHURCH *



 Bareyo.Leona pie de la pila  por  fggil31, en Flickr



 DSCN2748 [Resolucion de Escritorio]  por  cantabria1951 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADREMANYA, GIRONA - CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

* ROMAN ORIGIN *



 MADREMANYA  por  Dani Morell , en Flickr

*SANT ESTEVE CHURCH*



 Madremanya  por  angelsgermain , en Flickr

*HOUSE AND TOWER *



 Madremanya  por  Timmo , en Flickr

*STREET*



 Madremanya – Gironès  por  vadobuch , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* LEAVING MADREMANYA *



 Leaving Madremanya  por  jaylaal , en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

i love your pics, big cultural heritage we've.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

wonderful castles, never new Spain has so many gems.
congrats for your pics


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CABRA, CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

^^ ^^

serfin and cinxxx, You both have every reason ..... Thanks to the two 


* LICABRUM, IGABRUM, EGABRO, QABRA, CABRA … *



 Cabra (Córdoba)  por  Paco Alfaro , en Flickr

*TOWER, CABRA CASTLE*



 Cabra (Cordoba)  por  rubira2009 , en Flickr

*TOWER, ASUNCION CHURCH *



 Campanario de la Iglesia de Cabra (Cordoba)  por  Maximo Lopez , en Flickr

*WALL*



 Subbetica_HDR  por  rubira2009 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* BLUE SKY, A CASTLE AND CABRA *



 castillo de Cabra (Córdoba)  por  rafaluna , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SOBRESCOBIO <MUNICIPALIDAD> - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*

* GREEN ARCADIA, VILLAMORÉI <SOBRESCOBIO>*



 Villamorey  por  monchu calvo , en Flickr

* “TURRUXON” OR ACEALES CASTLE, VILLAMORÉI <SOBRESCOBIO> *



 El Turruxon, de Villamorey  por  monchu calvo , en Flickr



 CASTILLO DE ACEALES-VILLAMOREY-SOBRESCOBIO  por  JUANJO ARROJO , en Flickr

* VILLAMORÉI <SOBRESCOBIO>, CHAPEL*



 Capilla de Villamorei  por  abetobravo , en Flickr

*SOTO <SOBRESCOBIO>, MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*



 Soto de Agues  por  abetobravo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* HORREO (GRANARY) *



 Paso lento  por  Xbier , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA TODOLELLA, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN - VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

* VILLAGE OF “COQUETES”*



 Todolella  por  Wolfgang Appel , en Flickr

*CASTLE (THE SHADOW OF VINATEA AND JUSTICE WITHOUT REVENGE)*



 Castillo de La Todolella, Spain  por  chrisotb , en Flickr

*SANT BERTOMEU CHURCH *



 Església de Sant Bertomeu  por  marathoniano , en Flickr

*STREET*


 La Todolella, Spain  por  chrisotb , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* DANCE WARRIOR OF LA TODOLELLA*



 Festes de La Magdalena 2010. Cabalgata del Pregó. Dansa Guerrera de La Todolella. Castelló  por  Abariltur , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUITIRIZ, LUGO - GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*A WORLD OF GRANITE – SANTA MARIA DE LAGOSTELLE CHURCH (is a neo-romanesque building) *



 IGLESIA DE GUITIRIZ  por  Estacion Zoo , en Flickr

*SAN ALBERTE CHURCH*



 San Alberte  por  mukotxa , en Flickr



 Iglesia S.Alberte cerca Guitiriz-Lugo.  por  luis-lusco , en Flickr

*SAN JOAN DE LAGOSTELLE CHURCH *



 Igrexia San Xoan de Lagostelle-Guitiriz-Lugo  por  luis-lusco , en Flickr



 Parroquial de San Xoan de Lagostelle-guitiriz.  por  villafi , en Flickr

*”SETE MUIÑOS” (SEVEN MILLS), ONE OF THEM *



 Sete Muiños......Guitiriz  por  Javi L. Novo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* GOTHIC BRIDGE OF SAN ALBERTE*



 Unha ponte en S.Alberte-Guitiriz-lugo.  por  luis-lusco , en Flickr



 Un puente a Camelot.  por  villafi , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ELORRIO, BIZCAIA/VIZCAYA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

*ELORRIO NATURE*



 ELORRIO NATURE  por  masaimanta , en Flickr

*PURISIMA CONCEPCION BASILICA*



 Iglesia de Elorrio  por  MariPiliGarcia , en Flickr

*ARABIO PALACE *



 Elorrio (Vizcaya)-Palacio Arabio-3  por  franciscojavierguerra , en Flickr

*STREETS *



 KALEA  por  masaimanta , en Flickr



 ELORRIO  por  masaimanta , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* PORCH OF PURISIMA CONCEPCION BASILICA AND TROMPE-L’OEIL
*



 ESTILOS  por  masaimanta , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CILLORIGO DE LIÉBANA <MUNICIPALIDAD> - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

* PEÑA VENTOSA OR PICO CORROBLE, A MAGIC MOUNTAIN - CABAÑES <CILLORIGO DE LIÉBANA>, SAN JUAN BAUTISTA HERMITAGE*



 Peña Ventosa y ermita de San Juan. CABAÑES (Cillorigo de Liébana)  por  Cantabria s.f. , en Flickr

* PRE-ROMANESQUE GEM – LEBEÑA <CILLORIGO DE LIÉBANA>, SANTA MARIA CHURCH, TENTH CENTURY *



 Nuestra Señora de Lebeña 01  por  Umberto Luparelli , en Flickr

*LEBEÑA <CILLORIGO DE LIÉBANA>, SANTA MARIA CHURCH AND BELL TOWER (The tower is more modern) *



 Santa María de Lebeña  por  Luxinius , en Flickr

*LEBEÑA <CILLORIGO DE LIÉBANA> - INTERIOR, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*



 "Santa María de Lebeña" Juan Aranda Mozárabe  por  vicentecamarasa , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* ARMAÑO <CILLORIGO DE LIÉBANA> - SANTA LUCIA HERMITAGE AND THE SHRINE OF GUADALUPE BACKGROUND *



 CILLORIGO DE LIEBANA – Armaño  por  Cantabria s.f. , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CILLORIGO DE LIÉBANA <MUNICIPALIDAD> - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY (II)*

* LOST ROMANESQUE, COLIO <CILLORIGO DE LIÉBANA>*



 Colio al pie de los Picos de Europa  por  FWHM , en Flickr

*ARMAÑO <CILLORIGO DE LIÉBANA>, SAN JUAN CHURCH*



 Armaño, Picos de Europa  por  Casas Cantabricas , en Flickr

*SALARZÓN <CILLORIGO DE LIÉBANA>, SALARZÓN PALACE *



 POT7 Casa Manolin - palace and view in Salarzon  por  Casas Cantabricas , en Flickr

*PUMAREÑA <CILLORIGO DE LIÉBANA>, HOUSES *



 Pumarena  por  wimbledonian , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* AGAIN, THE MAGIC MOUNTAIN – CABAÑES <CILLORIGO DE LIÉBANA>
*



 Descanso dominical  por  IrreBerenT , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DONAMARIA – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

* TRULY MEDIEVAL – JAUREGIA TOWER HOUSE (its appearance in 1979 --->)*



 Torre Jauregia – Donamaria  por  Agus Ostolaza , en Flickr

* NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCION CHURCH FROM A WINDOW OF JAUREGIA TOWER *



 Donamaría  por  **** B-is , en Flickr

*INTERIOR, JAUREGIA TOWER *



 Casa-Torre de Donamaría  por  jonathan chanca , en Flickr

*INTERIOR, JAUREGIA TOWER *



 Casa-Torre de Donamaría  por  jonathan chanca , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCION CHURCH *



 Donamaria. Navarra.  por  pedrouranga , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NAVA DEL REY, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*OVERVIEW*



 Palco platea  por  Chema Concellon , en Flickr

*SANTOS JUANES CHURCH*



 Sin título  por  herlanch , en Flickr

*TOWER, SANTOS JUANES CHURCH*



 Sin título  por  herlanch , en Flickr

*NOCTURNE, SANTOS JUANES CHURCH
*



 Nava del Rey  por  chusa , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* STATUE AND TOWER OF SANTOS JUANES CHURCH
*



 "Pasar haciendo camino"  por  chusa , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALDAÑA, PALENCIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*SHADOWS NOTHING – RUINS OF CASTLE *



 El espectro del Castillo  por  alpoma , en Flickr


*SAN PEDRO CHURCH*



 San Pedro (Saldaña Palencia)  por  salvador g de miguel , en Flickr

*SQUARE*



 Mercado romano de Saldaña  por  alpoma , en Flickr

*SQUARE *



 Casa en Saldaña  por  Luis_G. , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*LA CASA TORCIDA (CROOKED HOUSE) *



 SALDAÑA (PALENCIA)  por  davidneb, en Flickr


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great updates! The Spanish tourist office should hire you!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA HINIESTA, ZAMORA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

^^

No big deal, Ribarca , thanks

*GOTHIC MARVEL IN A VILLAGE OF 300 PEOPLE – SANTA MARIA LA REAL CHURCH*



 La Hiniesta  por  Antramir , en Flickr



 Iglesia de Santa María La Real - Vista general  por  albTotxo , en Flickr


*PORCH, SANTA MARIA LA REAL CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santa María la Real de La Hiniesta (Zamora).  por  Manuel Ballesteros , en Flickr

* RIGHT SIDE OF THE PORCH, SANTA MARIA LA REAL CHURCH *



 Iglesia de Santa María La Real - Lateral portada 2  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

* LEFT SIDE OF THE PORCH, SANTA MARIA LA REAL CHURCH *



 Iglesia de Santa María La Real - Lateral portada  por  albTotxo , en Flickr


*BONUS*
*TYMPANUM, SANTA MARIA LA REAL CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santa María la Real. La Hiniesta (Zamora)  por  Paula ☼ , en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really interesting and fascinating photos on this thread....thanks Castor.:cheers2:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAMPOO DE YUSO <MUNICIPALITY> - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*BLUE HARMONY – LA POBLACIÓN <CAMPOO DE YUSO> *



 Armonía  por  adt.campoolosvalles , en Flickr

*LA RIVA <CAMPOO DE YUSO>, SAN MIGUEL HERMITAGE*



 La Riva  por  adt.campoolosvalles , en Flickr

*ORZALES <CAMPOO DE YUSO>, SAN ROMAN CHURCH*



 San Román  por  F.Javier M., en Flickr

*EBRO RESERVOIR, OLD CHURCH OF A SUBMERGED VILLAGE *



 La iglesia abandonada  por  adt.campoolosvalles , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* VILLASUSO <CAMPOO DE YUSO>, CHURCH AND VILLAGE*



 Prado Llano  por  jorge.hernandez16 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTELL DE MUR, LLEIDA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

* LAND OF COUNTS – MUR CASTLE AND SANTA MARIA DE MUR COLLEGIATE*



 Paisage al fondo Torre del Moro  por  Casa Rural Cal Soldat , en Flickr

*MUR CASTLE*



 Castell de Mur  por  Yishac – Isaac Alvarez i Brugada , en Flickr



 Castell de Mur  por  Yishac – Isaac Alvarez i Brugada , en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA DE MUR COLLEGIATE*



 Santa Maria de Mur  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

*CLOISTER, SANTA MARIA DE MUR COLLEGIATE *


 Santa Maria de Mur  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*INTERIOR, SANTA MARIA DE MUR COLLEGIATE*



 Castell de Mur  por  ull_viu , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks, precious Mur collegiate and Montemolín castle.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTELL DE MUR, LLEIDA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY (II)*

^^

Thanks to you, buho 


* LAND OF COUNTS – GUÀRDIA DE TREMP <CASTELL DE MUR> *



 Guardia de Tremp  por  La Blogueria , en Flickr

*CASTLE OF GUÁRDIA DE TREMP*



 Castell de Guardia de Tremp ( Lerida )  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

*SANTA LLÚCIA DE MUR <CASTELL DE MUR>, SANTA LLÚCIA CHURCH*



 Santa Llúcia de Mur  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

* SANTA LLÚCIA DE MUR <CASTELL DE MUR> - PAINTED TABLES (MNAC, Barcelona) SANTA LLÚCIA CHURCH *



 Santa Llúcia de Mur / MNAC  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* LIGHTNING, PUIGMAÇANA <CASTELL DE MUR>*



 LLAM PUIGMAÇANA  por  JORDI PERÓ ENJAUME , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CORTES DE PALLÁS, VALENCIA –VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

* MORISCO LAND – JÚCAR (XÚQUER) RIVER AND CHIREL CASTLE *



 Castillo Chirel  por  fragoga , en Flickr

*CHIREL CASTLE*



 Castillo de Chirel  por  Fernando Cuenca Romero , en Flickr



 Castillo de Chirel  por  Anpigal_87 , en Flickr

*VILLAGE OF CORTES DE PALLÁS*



 Cortes de Pallás  por  RoberZ , en Flickr

* MUELA DE CORTES (CORTES PEAK) *


 _DSC0141_Muela de Cortes de Pallás  por  Eugenio.roldan , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* NATIONAL RESERVE OF MUELA DE CORTES FROM CHIREL CASTLE*



 Mirador Castillo Chirel  por  Sethiko , en Flickr



 Barquito en el que se hace la excursión.  por  AGirau , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HORNOS, JAÉN - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*HIDDEN PEARL IN THE SOURCES OF GUADALQUIVIR RIVER*



 HORNOS (JAÉN)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*HORNOS CASTLE AND ASUNCION CHURCH*



 Amanece en Hornos de Segura  por  FJ JIMENEZ YUSTE , en Flickr

*GARGOYLE, ASUNCION CHURCH*



 Gárgola  por  FJ JIMENEZ YUSTE , en Flickr

*VIEWPOINTS*



 DSC_0352  por  eduserrano72 , en Flickr



 DSC_0280  por  eduserrano72 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* ISLET AND RUINS OF BUJARAIZA CASTLE*



 Embalse del Tranco  por  Peperuig , en Flickr



 Isla y castillo de Bujaraiza - Sierras de Cazorla Segura y las Villas (jaén)  por  Manolo Papá Pitufo (ausente) , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PRIORIO <OVIEDO> - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*

*PAST REHABILITATED*



 En la orilla del río  por  asturconmar( San Marcos 25/4) , en Flickr

*PRIORIO CASTLE*



 PRIORIO (ASTURIAS)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*SAN JUAN EVANGELISTA CHURH*



 P2265012-7p  por  Fotokas , en Flickr

*SAN JUAN EVANGELISTA CHURH*



 P2265030-179p  por  Fotokas , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CORBELS AND CAPITALS, SAN JUAN EVANGELISTA CHURCH*



 Canecillos  por  AurelianusRex , en Flickr



 Iglesia de San Juan de Priorio  por  abetobravo , en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Vilafamés (Castellón)

vilafames por pretphoto, en Flickr

Segorbe (Castellón)

Segorbe por correcaminos5, en Flickr

Xàtiva (Valencia)

Castell de Xàtiva [ #1 ] por Salva Mira, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORIJA, GUADALAJARA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*A VILLAGE STUCK TO A MIGHTY FORTRESS - REFLECTION IN A FOUNTAIN, TORIJA CASTLE *



 Reflex  por  ismana , en Flickr

*TORIJA CASTLE*



 castillo de torija  por  oscar.arquitectura , en Flickr

*CASTLE, ASUNCION CHURCH AND MAJOR SQUARE*



 Castillo de Torija  por  Manuel Portela Martinez , en Flickr

*MAJOR SQUARE*



 Torija's Main Square in Guadalajara (Spain) / Plaza Principal de Torija en Guadalajara  por  Trensamiro , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*HOMAGE TOWER, TORIJA CASTLE*



 24 Castillo  por  Félix Abánades , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HORTA DE SANT JOAN, TARRAGONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

* THE GOTHIC, THE YOUTH OF PICASSO AND THE ORIGIN OF CUBISM *



 horta de Sant Joan  por  mencantagava , en Flickr

*SANT SALVADOR CONVENT*



 Escala  por  matilde.m.s. , en Flickr



 portalada  por  matilde.m.s. , en Flickr

*SANT SALVADOR CONVENT*



 porta del Convent de Sant Salvador  por  matilde.m.s. , en Flickr



 Horta des del Convent de Sant Salvador.  por  matilde.m.s. , en Flickr

*CORNER*



 racó amb arcades  por  matilde.m.s. , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*LES ROQUES DE BENET (BENET’S ROCKS) FROM HORTA*



 Els Ports des d'Horta de Sant Joan (Les Roques de Benet)  por  jmsera , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TIEDRA, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* CELTIBERIC FIELDS *



 MEDIEVAL CASTLES: TIEDRA (VALLADOLID)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*TELLEZ DE MENESES CASTLE*



 Castillo de Tiedra-Valladolid  por  MANINAS , en Flickr

* NUESTRA SEÑORA DE TIEDRA VIEJA HERMITAGE *



 P1280692  por  Senderismo Sermar , en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE TIEDRA VIEJA HERMITAGE*



 P1280698  por  Senderismo Sermar , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* ROUTE OF SOURCES - ROMAN AND MEDIEVAL SOURCES *



 Ruta de las Fuentes 08 (12)  por  Senderismo Sermar , en Flickr



 P1280742  por  Senderismo Sermar , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAMPILLO DE DUEÑAS, GUADALAJARA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

* BETWEEN CALDEREROS RANGE AND HONDA LAGOON - ZAFRA CASTLE *



 Castillo de Zafra  por  nikonista99 , en Flickr

*ZAFRA CASTLE*



 castillo de zafra  por  Ampriu , en Flickr

* ZAFRA CASTLE *



 castillo de Zafra  por  Alorza , en Flickr

*SANTA CATALINA CHURCH*



 nuestra señora de la antigua  por  pepico , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* HONDA LAGOON *



 100_6022  por  rlopezsanz , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESTEPA, SEVILLA - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*ASTAPA>OSTIPPO>ISTABBA>ESTEPA *



 Vista cerca de Estepa. Sevilla  por  González Alba , en Flickr

*SAN CRISTOBAL HILL, WALLS, CASTLE, CHURCH, CONVENT …..*



 ESTEPA (SEVILLA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

* VICTORIA TOWER *



 Torre de Victoria  por  dambuster01 , en Flickr



 Estepa (Sevilla)  por  José Báez , en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA CHURCH*



 Cerro de San Cristóbal de Estepa  por  Estepa Turismo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* SAN CRISTOBAL HILL *



 Estepa  por  ¡¡¡J’mola!!! , en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos from Spain...:cheers:


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*The Town of Ronda (Málaga, Spain)*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BELALCÁZAR, CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*



Linguine said:


> thanks for the great photos from Spain...:cheers:


Thank you, Linguine 


* BEAUTY ALMOST LOST *



 Fuente y Castillo de los Sotomayor, Belalcazar, Córdoba  por  Paco Barranco , en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Castillo de Belalcazar  por  Francisco Jose Martinez , en Flickr

* CASTLE *



 Castillo de Belalcazar  por  Elmorralla , en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Castillo de los Sotomayor, Belalcazar, Córdoba  por  Paco Barranco , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* SANTA CLARA DE LA COLUMNA CONVENT *



 Enorme nido, en la torre más alta de la iglesia de Belalcazar.  por  Tatianaa93 , en Flickr



 Convento de Santa Clara de la Columna  por  danilovic_cba , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLAESCUSA DE HARO, CUENCA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

*CRADLE OF BISHOPS*



 Pretormenta  por  kyezitri , en Flickr

*HARO CASTLE*



 VILLAESCUSA de HARO (CUENCA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

* SAN PEDRO CHURCH *



 la iglesia de san Pedro  por  charo.ozaeta , en Flickr

*PÓSITO (GRANARY)*



 Pósito  por  kyezitri , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* RUINS, SANTA CRUZ CONVENT *



 Ruinas II  por  kyezitri , en Flickr


----------



## karnilla (May 4, 2012)

Spain is really beautiful :applause:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUÉRTOLAS <MUNICIPALITY>, HUESCA - ARAGON COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, karnilla 


*GORGES, CANYONS AND GREEN FIELDS – PUYARRUEGO <PUÉRTOLAS> *



 Puyarruego  por  fredriquet , en Flickr

*STREET, PUYARRUEGO <PUÉRTOLAS>*



 Casa Castillo, Puyarruego, Huesca, Aragón (España)  por  Toprural , en Flickr

* HOUSE, PUYARRUEGO <PUÉRTOLAS> *



 STA43821  por  bykercolin , en Flickr

*STREET, PUYARRUEGO <PUÉRTOLAS>*



 STA43839  por  bykercolin , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* SAN PEDRO CHURCH, BESTUÉ <PUÉRTOLAS> *



 Bestué 2009 - Raquetes de neu  por  Cien de Cine , en Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

This thread is awesome! I'm crazy for medieval architecture! Keep going with this amazing work!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I was in Íscar 5 years ago and there was no catapult!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PANCORBO, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

^^

2010 is the year of photography ...... would not start at the time (the catapult). Thanks, buho 


* THE DOOR OF CASTILE. This dark and spectacular gorge has been the obligatory path for all people since time immemorial have moved around Europe to address the heart of the Iberian Peninsula. In fact, Pancorbo is known as the Puerta de Castilla (door of Castile) *



 Campamento Navidad'06 (Pancorvo) 048  por  Sayela , en Flickr

* RUINS, SANTA MARTA CASTLE AND SANTA ENGRACIA FORTRESS. Destroyed both buildings in the nineteenth century. There are also documented remains of prehistoric forts (Castros). *



 castillo y muralla de pancorbo  por  oscar.arquitectura , en Flickr

* SANTIAGO CHURCH AND SAN NICOLAS CHURCH*


 Pancorbo  por  pacodeamberes , en Flickr



 Iglesia de Pancorbo  por  EAGJ , en Flickr

* ALLEY*



 Soportales Calle Mayor 2 Pancorbo Burgos  por  Sir Gawain the 
original , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* THE PASS *



 Alvia s-130 Madrid Chamartín-Hendaya atravesando el desfiladero de Pancorbo (Burgos)  por  jiesnarr , en Flickr



 Curvas Nocturnas  por  Elfo Tógrafo , en Flickr


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

Amazing Pancorbo, thanks por the post Castor_Game!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALEDO - MURCIA COMMUNITY*

^^

True, cuartango 


*SUNNY PRIDE*



 Aledo  por  trebol_a , en Flickr

* CASTLE AND VILLAGE *



 ALEDO (MURCIA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

* SANTA MARIA CHURCH FROM THE CASTLE*



 aledo Sierra Espuña Murcia Spain 1996  por  Bas van Bemmel , en Flickr

* CASTLE, HOMAGE TGOWER AND INTERIOR*



 Torre del homenaje con farol asomándose  por  Patricio Alcaraz , en Flickr



 Aledo (Murcia). Torre del homenaje del castillo. Interior  por  santi abella , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* STRAIT OF AGUALEJA, RUINS, ACUEDUCT AND THE PASS *



 Ruinas en Estrecho Agualeja  por  ergos35 , en Flickr



 Regadera  por  ergos35 , en Flickr



 Estrecho de la agualeja IV  por  trebol_a , en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really impressive images from Spain...thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHULILLA, VALENCIA – VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

* THE VILLAGE UNLIKELY *



 CHULILLA (VALENCIA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

* GATE, CHULILLA CASTLE*



 Castillo de Chulilla – Valencia  por  Antonio Marín Segovia , en Flickr

* TOWER, VIRGEN DE LOS ANGELES CHURCH*



 Torre de la Iglesia de chulilla R  por  Albert Sisternas , en Flickr

* STREET WITH CHURCH[ /u]*



 HDR-Iglesia de Chulilla  por  Nexus_7 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* THE CRAG, THE GORGE AND THE “CHARCO AZUL” (POOL BLUE) *



 Vista "aerea" de Chulilla y su castillo en el risco  por  tracx , en Flickr



 El Charco Azul (Chulilla)  por  Jorge A. Hernández , en Flickr



 Chulilla - El Charco Azul  por  Antonio Marín Segovia , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLDEMOSSA, MALLORCA - BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY*

* UN HIVER À MAJORQUE (GEORGE SAND) *



 Valldemossa  por  Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr

* TOWER OF THE KING DON SANCHO *



 Torre del Castillo del Rey Sancho. (Valldemossa Mallorca)  por  tonirodfer , en Flickr

* ROYAL CHARTERHOUSE OF VALDEMOSSA*



 Cartuja de Valldemossa (Mallorca)  por  tonirodfer , en Flickr



 Valldemossa  por  Derry Oates , en Flickr

* HOUSES*



 Valldemossa  por  bergproggi , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* STREET*



 Valldemossa, Spain  por  sluzzelîn , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAZCUERRAS <MUNICIPALITY> - CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

* LA NIÑA DE LUZMELA. Concha Espina was a Spanish writer born in Santander, Cantabria, Spain in 1869. She died in Madrid, Spain, in 1955. Her best known novel is called "La niña de Luzmela" (The girl of Luzmela) and describes life in a Cantabrian village. This is the Cantabrian village of Mazcuerras, called in the novel "Luzmela". In the picture you can see which was the home of the writer. *



 " Luzmela " ( Cantabria )  por  Paloma. Cantabria, en Flickr

* MAZCUERRAS, SAN MARTIN CHURCH *



 Iglesia de San Martín (Mazcuerras)  por  Joaquín Camacho , en Flickr

* IBIO <MAZCUERRAS>, SAN PABLO Y SAN JUAN CHURCH*



 Ibio  por  Isabelcaste , en Flickr

* HERRERA DE IBIO <MAZCUERRAS>, HOUSE*



 Herrera  por  Isabelcaste , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* RIAÑO DE IBIO <MAZCUERRAS>, GOMEZ DE LA TORRE PALACE*



 Palacio de Gomez de la Torre, en Riaño de Íbio, Cantabria.  por  dlmanrg , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SARRIA <MUNICIPALITY>, LUGO - GALICIA COMMUNITY*

* ROMANESQUE UNIVERSE – SARRIA, SAN SALVADOR CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Salvador (Sarria) (Ss. XII-XVIII)  por  Albrecht Hariwald II , en Flickr

* BARBADELO <SARRIA>, SANTIAGO CHURCH *



 Copia de barbadelo 2010 066  por  pquintanalopez , en Flickr



 Iglesia Románica Barbadelo  por  Fede Santaella , en Flickr

* BIVILLE <SARRIA>, SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Miguel de Biville  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

* CORVELLE <SARRIA>, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santa María de Corvelle  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* CHORENTE <SARRIA> - CAPITAL, SAN XULIAN CHURCH – BEAVERS?*



 Igles de San Xulián de Chorente  por  FreeCat , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SARRIA <MUNICIPALITY>, LUGO - GALICIA COMMUNITY (II)*

* ROMANESQUE UNIVERSE – SARRIA, SAN SALVADOR CHURCH AND RUINS OF CASTLE*



 Iglesia de San Salvador y Restos de la Fortaleza (Sarria)  por  Albrecht Hariwald II , en Flickr

* SARRIA, TOWER OF BATALLÓN CASTLE*



 Torre de Sarria  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

* SETEVENTOS <SARRIA>, SANTA MARIA CHURCH *



 Iglesia de Santa María de Seteventos  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

* SETEVENTOS <SARRIA> - MURAL PAINTINGS, SANTA MARIA CHURCH *



 Iglesia de Santa María de Seteventos  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* LOUSADELA <SARRIA> - CAPITALS, SAN ESTEVO CHURCH *



 Iglesia de Santo Estevo de Lousadela  por  FreeCat , en Flickr



 Iglesia de Santo Estevo de Lousadela  por  FreeCat , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARRAIA-MAEZTU <MUNICIPALITY>, ÁLAVA/ARABA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

*(UTOPIA) HAPPY ARCADIA. SPRING*



 Primavera  por  osasuna , en Flickr

* APELLÁNIZ/APINAIZ < ARRAIA-MAEZTU>, SQUARE*



 Plaza de Apellániz  por  kamandula , en Flickr

* APELLÁNIZ/APINAIZ < ARRAIA-MAEZTU>, ASUNCION DE NUESTRA SEÑORA CHURCH*



 Iglesia de la Asunción de Nuestra Señora  por  kamandula , en Flickr

* MAEZTU/MAESTU <ARRAIA-MAESTU>, CHURCH AND HOUSES *



 Maeztu (Araba)  por  Amaia eta Gotzon , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* IZKI NATURAL PARK *



 sin título-6.jpg  por  scgc , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARRAIA-MAEZTU <MUNICIPALITY>, ÁLAVA/ARABA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY (II)*

*(UTOPIA) HAPPY ARCADIA. MUSITU <ARRAIA-MAEZTU>, IGÓROIN RAVINE *



 Barranco de Igoroin  por  josean67 , en Flickr

* AZAZETA < ARRAIA-MAEZTU>, NATIVIDAD DE NUESTRA SEÑORA CHURCH*



 Natividad de Ntra. Sra., de Azáceta  por  Santidd , en Flickr

* VIRGALA MAYOR < ARRAIA-MAEZTU> - PORCH, SAN ANDRES CHURCH*



 San Andrés, de Vírgala Mayor  por  Santidd , en Flickr

* KORRES <ARRAIA-MAEZTU>, VILLAGE *



 korres  por  eitbcom , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* ](UTOPIA) HAPPY ARCADIA. ARENAZA/AREATZA <ARRAIA-MAEZTU>, SPRING *



 Arenaza  por  naitxu3 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROBLEDILLO DE GATA, CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY*

*DESCENT TO THE MIDDLE AGES –GATA MOUNTAINS *



 Descenso hacia Robledillo de Gata  por  lazancada , en Flickr

* VILLAGE*



 Sierra-de-Gata,-Robledillo-de-Gata  por  Nicolás Galán , en Flickr

*CHURCH, STREETS, HOUSES AND STREAM*



 Ruta Ovejuela - Robledillo de Gata  por  Jesu d’Alange , en Flickr



 _DSC1886 Robledillo de Gata  por  Josean Almandoz , en Flickr



 Robledillo  por  emiliano moro , en Flickr

* ALLEY*



 ROBLEDILLO DE GATA, EXTREMADURA, SPAIN  por  toyaguerrero , en Flickr



 robledillo de gata (Caceres)  por  pakiton , en Flickr



 DSC00127  por  jorgebiliar , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* FRESHLY PAINTED *


 marcos de color  por  emiliano moro , en Flickr


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

I can't believe there're still people living in those crowded tiny villages. What do they do for a living? It's amazing!, I would love to visit Spain some day


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm afraid most of them are anything but crowded; the last one, for instance, has about 100 inhabitants. Usually, about half of the people who live in these kind of villages are retired pensioners (and many of them not are not locals but rather rich urbanites, often foreigners). You can manage to survive there if you're not one of them though, by running a business related to tourism (hostels, restaurants, sports, guided tours/excursions) or producing expensive ecological agriculture or typical craftwork. Nonetheless, still many of these towns have serious viability problems, in some regions the number of abandoned villages is still increasing.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Daireon said:


> I can't believe there're still people living in those crowded tiny villages. What do they do for a living? It's amazing!, I would love to visit Spain some day


Bueno, como ya te ha contestado Nolke, en inglés, lo voy a hacer yo en español ya que pienso que debes de ser argentino (la respuesta es similar a la dada por Nolke).

La vida siempre ha sido difícil y muy precaria en estas pequeñas poblaciones de zonas montañosas, por otra parte tremendamente despobladas en la segunda mitad del siglo XX por los efectos de las emigraciones a grandes ciudades y zonas de más alto nivel de renta.

No obstante, ha habido regreso de gente que después de retirarse de la vida activa ha preferido volver a sus lugares de origen para rehabilitar, en la medida de sus posibilidades, las viejas casas familiares que habían quedado abandonadas o solo usadas circunstancialmente. También hay otras personas que, cansadas de la vida ciudadana, han decidido crear pequeños negocios de turismo rural, artesanía, alimentación, agricultura ecológica, ganadería, etc. etc. Algunas de estas personas citadas en segundo lugar son de origen extranjero.

El turismo rural es un importantre revulsivo en algunas zonas deprimidas de España, y más si son zonas de gran belleza paisajística y de relevante riqueza histórico-artística, lo cual casa perfectamente con la provincia de Cáceres, perteneciente junto con Badajoz a la comunidad autónoma española de Extremadura, la de más baja renta per cápita del país. España tiene una de las mejores redes viarias del mundo y un tamaño, grande entre los pequeños, que permite una importantísima actividad de turismo interior, o rural, proveniente de la propia España y de paises europeos cercanos. 

Algunas fotografías más de Robledillo de Gata que explican esta realidad. Como ya dijo Nolke, Robledillo de Gata tiene poco más de 100 habitantes. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesuloca/4215688641/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesuloca/4215691821/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesuloca/4215642131/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/peruxu/3560923940/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xalluma/3748367453/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/toprural/4074680527/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruperana/2451747529/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/peruxu/5578994035/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6431596163/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4422425700/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/peruxu/3546927906/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2453012528/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVIÀ, BARCELONA - CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

* COUNTRYSIDE PLEASANT*



 Santa Maria de Avià, Siglo XII & Barcelona  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

* SNOWY VILLAGE, AVIÀ*



 Retocs i visions de neu Berguedanes, d'Avià al cel  por  Jordi Chueca , en Flickr

*AVIÀ, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*



 Aviá (Barcelona). Santa María de Aviá  por  santi abella , en Flickr



 Santa Maria de Avià  por  Jose Luis Mieza Photography  , en Flickr

* OBIOLS, PRE-ROMANESQUE CHURH OF SANT VICENÇ*



 Iglesia de Sant Vicenç d'Obiols,Siglo VIII  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr



 Iglesia de Sant Vicenç d' Obiols & Avià (Barcelona )  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* GRAUGÉS, VILLAGE AND LAGOON *



 LLac de Graugés  por  serezade 1 , en Flickr


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

It might be that you go to Robledillo de Gata in a few years and find there a german couple, who decided to move to this amazing village from a crowded city in the Rhin region after seeing the pictures, which Cator_Game posted in this thread


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PRIEGO DE CÓRDOBA, CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, deckard_6 


* ON THE WALL *



 Priego de Córdoba  por  amerida59 , en Flickr

* GARDENS IN THE WALL AND VIEW OF PRIEGO FROM CASTLE *



 Jardines, Priego de Córdoba  por  amerida59 , en Flickr



 PA1014781 Priego desde el balcón de la Torre del Castillo  por  ASpepeguti (+400.000 views thanks) , en Flickr

*TOWER, ASUNCIÓN CHURCH*



 Priego De Cordoba, Gardens  por  Al Meakin , en Flickr

* MEDIEVAL SLAUGHTERHOUSE *



 PA1015561 Carnicerias Reales  por  ASpepeguti (+400.000 views thanks) , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* STREET*



 PRIEGO DE CORDOBA  por  dompablo , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASO <MUNICIPALITY> - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY*

* THE PLACE OF THE LOST VILLAGES - PRIERES <CASO>, VILLAGE*



 Prieres por TeresalaLoba  por  TeresalaLoba , en Flickr

* TANÉS <CASO>, PORCH, SANTA MARIA LA REAL COLLEGIATE *



 IMG_1782r  por  Fotokas , en Flickr



 IMG_2238r  por  Fotokas , en Flickr

*CALEAO <CASO> - BELFRY, SANTA CRUZ DE LA REAL CHURCH*



 ilesia de Caliao  por  Argayu , en Flickr

* ORLÉ <CASO>, OLD HOUSE *



 Orlé por TeresalaLoba  por  TeresalaLoba , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* MEDIEVAL BRIDGE, POSSIBLE ROMAN ORIGIN*



 Puente Romano * Asturias  por  jacilluch , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUENTE DE MONTAÑANA/PONT DE MONTANYANA, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*IN ARAGON AND AT THE EDGE OF CATALONIA – MONTAÑANA/MONTANYANA*



 Ermita ,iglesia y torre & Montañana ( Spain )  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

* MONTAÑANA/MONTANYANA, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE BALDÓS CHURCH *



 LOCALIDAD MEDIEVAL DE MONTAÑANA  por  JotaeMemonzón , en Flickr



 ENTRADA al RECINTO de IGLESIA DE MONTAÑANA  por  JotaeMemonzón , en Flickr

*MONTAÑANA/MONTANYANA, ROMAN BRIDGE*



 Montañana(Huesca)-julio-agosto-septiembr e-octubre 2007  por  nirmala! , en Flickr

*PUENTE DE MONTAÑANA/PONT DE MONTANYANA, SAN ARMENGOL CHURCH*



 Puente de Montañana  por  lepotev , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MONTAÑANA, SAN JUAN HERMITAGE*



 San Juan - S. XII & Montañana ( Huesca )  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILCHES, JAÉN - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*STRATEGIC POSITION – VILCHES VILLAGE*



 Vilches  por  Javier_cambero , en Flickr

*RUINS OF THE CASTLE AND VIRGEN DEL CASTILLO HERMITAGE*



 Vilches-22 - Version 2  por  Paco Barranco , en Flickr

*EL PIÉLAGO, ROMAN BRIDGE OF VADOLLANO, ROMAN ROAD OF THE "VIA AUGUSTA"*



 El-Piélago, puente romano de Vadollano, Linares,Vilches,Jaen  por  Paco Barranco , en Flickr



 El Piélago por  jome_omt , en Flickr

*SAN MIGUEL ARCANGEL CHURCH*



 DSC00083  por  iSanti , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*IBERIAN, ROMAN, ARABIC … GIRIBAILE CASTLE*



 El Giribaile  por  Javier_cambero , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FUENTES DE VALDEPERO, PALENCIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*GLORY AND POWER*



 Gaztelako gazteluan...   por  fricobi , en Flickr

*SARMIENTO CASTLE*



 FUENTES de VALDEPERO (PALENCIA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr



 Castillo Fuentes de Valdepero (Palencia)  por  Errenozal , en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ANTIGUA CHURCH*



 2012-30-09-do Fuentes V. 024  por  mikaka31 , en Flickr

*SAN PEDRO HERMITAGE*



 Sin título  por  Angel Armendariz , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*PORCH, SAN PEDRO HERMITAGE*



 Sin título  por  Angel Armendariz , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ISAR <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* LAND OF WHEAT AND STONE – VILLOREJO <ISAR>*



 Finisterre (Burgos)  por  rosseline_bcn , en Flickr

*ISAR, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*



 Isar (Burgos). Iglesia de Santa María  por  santi abella , en Flickr

*ISAR, SAN MARTIN CHURCH*



 Isar (Burgos). Iglesia de San Martín  por  santi abella , en Flickr



 Isar (Burgos). Iglesia de San Martín. Portada  por  santi abella , en Flickr

*ISAR, HOUSE WITH APSE (ANCIENT SAN PEDRO CHURCH)*



 Isar Burgos  por  Ana Isar , en Flickr


*BONUS*
*ISAR – CAPITALS, SAN MARTIN CHURCH*



 Isar (Burgos). Iglesia de San Martín. Portada. capiteles  por  santi abella , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ISAR <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (II)*

* LAND OF WHEAT AND STONE – PALACIOS DE BENAVER <ISAR>, SAN SALVADOR MONASTERY, TOMB*



 Palacios de Benaver (Burgos). Monasterio de S. Salvador. Sepulcro de Pedro Fdez manrique, su mujer e hijo  por  santi abella , en Flickr

*PALACIOS DE BENAVER <ISAR>, SAN MARTIN OBISPO CHURCH*



 Palacios de Benaver(Burgos). Iglesia de S. Martín obispo  por  santi abella , en Flickr

*PALACIOS DE BENAVER <ISAR>, SAN SALVADOR MONASTERY*



 Monestir de San Salvador de Palacios de Benaver  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr



 Palacios de Benaver (Burgos). Monasterio de S. Salvador  por  santi abella , en Flickr

*PALACIOS DE BENAVER <ISAR>, CHURCH OF SAN SALVADOR MONASTERY*



 P1070639  por  Roger Knaepen , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*PALACIOS DE BENAVER <ISAR> - ROMANESQUE CHRIST , CHURCH OF SAN SALVADOR MONASTERY*



 Siglo XI  por  Paréntesis fotográfico , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TIEBAS-MURUARTE DE RETA – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*REMNANTS OF THE PAST – RUINS OF TIEBAS CASTLE*



 Alvia s130 Vigo Guixar-Barcelona Sants en Tiebas (Navarra)  por  jiesnarr , en Flickr

*RUINS, TIEBAS CASTLE*



 CASTILLO DE TIEBAS  por  CarlosL. , en Flickr

*TIEBAS - SANTA EUFEMIA CHURCH*



 Tiebas(1)-Navarra-España.  por  migacg , en Flickr



 Tiebas(3)-Navarra-España.  por  migacg , en Flickr

*TIEBAS* 



 Tiebas  por  Gunnar Wrobel , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MURUARTE DE RETA VILLAGE*



 Alvia s130 Vigo Guixar-Barcelona Sants en Tiebas-Muruarte de Reta (Navarra)  por  jiesnarr , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

BOCAIRENT, VALENCIA - VALENCIA COMMUNITY 
*FOG AND CENTURIES*



 Bocairent entre la boira  por  ea5afh , en Flickr

*VILLAGE*



 CV-Barranco dels taronger-Bocairent-12-5-07 034  por  kiquet_toledo , en Flickr

*MARE DE DÉU DE L’ASSUMPCIÓ CHURCH* 



 Bocairent Abril 07 (165)  por  Le Tenshi Pic , en Flickr

*STREET*



 Bocairent by Lomo 03  por  TheNotQuiteFool , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SANT CRIST HERMITAGE*



 Neu. Ermita del Sant Crist. Bocairent. Vall d'Albaida. València  por  Trix: EL LUNES MANDAN A MI PAPI A CASA !!!!! , en Flickr



 Iglesia_Bocairent  por  luis es unico , en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates....:cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA FRESNEDA, TERUEL - ARAGON COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, Linguine, as friendly as ever 


* VILLAGE OF TURBULENT HISTORY *



 La Fresneda  por  Gutsens , en Flickr

*TOWN HALL*



 Ayuntamiento de la Fresneda  por  targarina , en Flickr

*SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR CHURCH* 



 La Fresneda  por  Gutsens , en Flickr

*SHELTERED STREETS*



 Porticadas  por  Mercucio , en Flickr



 2010 05 23 La Fresneda, Teruel  por  hilberg2009 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*RUINS, SANTA BARBARA HERMITAGE*



 La Fresneda  por  Gutsens , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GORDEXOLA, BIZKAIA/VIZCAYA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

* ENCARTACIONES LAND *



 Gordexola  por  eitbcom , en Flickr

*IBARGUEN TOWER HOUSE*



 Ibarguen dorretxea, Gordexola  por  orko_eh , en Flickr

*OXIRANDO TOWER HOUSE* 



 Gordexola  por  Refelet , en Flickr



 Oxirando dorretxea, Gordexola  por  orko_eh , en Flickr

*ZALDU, SAN JUAN DE MOLINAR CHURCH* 


 zaldu 391  por  jkarteaga , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*



 Gordexola  por  Refelet , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BIERGE <MUNICIPALITY>, HUESCA - ARAGON COMMUNITY*

* HEART OF GUARA RANGE – BIERGE VILLAGE *



 Bierge foto 004  por  Roy & Hilde , en Flickr

*BIERGE, SANTIAGO APOSTOL CHURCH*



 Bierge foto 008  por  Roy & Hilde , en Flickr



 Sin título  por  .Ak67.II , en Flickr

*RODELLAR <BIERGE>, SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH *



 Rodellar Sunset  por  Kev Little , en Flickr

*MORRANO <BIERGE>, SAN MARTIN HERMITAGE*



 Ermita de San Martín de Rodellar  por  dolmenhir , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MORRANO <BIERGE> - FRESCOES, SAN MARTIN HERMITAGE* 



 Ermita de San Martín de Rodellar  por  dolmenhir , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BIERGE <MUNICIPALITY>, HUESCA - ARAGON COMMUNITY (II)*

* HEART OF GUARA RANGE – MORRANO <BIERGE>, MASCÚN RAVINE AND SAN MARTIN HERMITAGE *



 MASCUN, 13/02/2011  por  lazarotours , en Flickr

*MORRANO <BIERGE>, SAN PEDRO APOSTOL CHURCH*



 Morrano church  por  Travelrod , en Flickr

*NASARRE <BIERGE>, SAN ANDRES CHURCH *



 Iglesia de San Andrés, en Nasarre. Detrás el pueblo.  por  e-stallo , en Flickr

*PEDRUEL <BIERGE>, MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*



 Puente de Pedruel  por  Turismo Guara Somontano , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*WILD AND WONDERFUL GUARA: PURE LANDSCAPE* 



 Rodellar (Huesca)  por  Javier Gr., en Flickr



 La Ciudadela  por  magomu , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BIJUESCA, ZARAGOZA - ARAGON COMMUNITY*

* MEDIEVAL BORDERLAND*



 Bijuesca  por  nacho leon gomez , en Flickr

*CASTLE*



 Bijuesca 1  por  cema.unizar , en Flickr

*CASTLE. HOMAGE TOWER*



 Castell de Bijuesca  por  Pere Ramon , en Flickr

*MEDIEVAL WATER*



 Fuente  por  migbacula , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CASTLE. SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH*



 Castillo de Bijuesca  por  Daniel Bonet , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CISNEROS, PALENCIA –CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* VILLAGE OF CHURCHES. SAN PEDRO CHURCH*



 Plaza de Cisneros (Palencia)  por  alaejano58 , en Flickr

* SAN FACUNDO Y SAN PRIMITIVO CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Pedro y San Primitivo (Cisneros-PALENCIA)  por  Alaejano ausente , en Flickr

*SANTO CRISTO DEL AMPARO HERMITAGE*



 Cisneros en noche estrellada I  por  dnieper , en Flickr



 Cisneros en noche estrellada II  por  dnieper , en Flickr 

*SANTO CRISTO DE LAS ARENILLAS HERMITAGE*



 Ermita Santo Cristo de las Arenillas  por  dnieper , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*INTERIOR, SAN FACUNDO Y SAN PRIMITIVO CHURCH*



 cisneros  por  miedo_mete , en Flickr


----------



## valeray12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have never been to florida. I have crabbed in Delawar. Can it be done in Jacksonville? I would like to try clamming can that be done there too? Where and what are the requirements


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLE DE TOBALINA <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*



valeray12 said:


> I have never been to florida. I have crabbed in Delawar. Can it be done in Jacksonville? I would like to try clamming can that be done there too? Where and what are the requirements


Wrong thread, dude hno:


* MYSTICAL AND MEDIEVAL VALLEY. RANEDO <VALLE DE TOBALINA> *



 IMG_4241  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr

* LA PRADA <VALLE DE TOBALINA>, SAN PELAYO CHURCH*



 vir2  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr


*RANEDO <VALLE DE TOBALINA>, SANTA EULALIA DE MÉRIDA CHURCH*



 IMG_4346  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr



 IMG_03032  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr

*LOMANA <VALLE DE TOBALINA>, BONIFAZ TOWER*



 _DSC0116  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*QUINTANA MARÍA <VALLE DE TOBALINA>, MEDIEVAL NECROPOLIS*



 Mystical-site1  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLE DE TOBALINA <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (II)*

* MYSTICAL AND MEDIEVAL VALLEY. HERRÁN <VALLE DE TOBALINA> *



 DSC05436  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr

* HERRÁN <VALLE DE TOBALINA>, SANTA ÁGUEDA CHURCH*



 El-Cementerio-y-la-Iglesia  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr

*QUINTANA MARTÍN GALÍNDEZ <VALLE DE TOBALINA>, GUTIÉRREZ SALAZAR HOUSE TOWER*



 Quintana-Martín-Galindez  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr

*PLÁGARO<VALLE DE TOBALINA>, SAN PEDRO APÓSTOL CHURCH*



 DSC09338  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr



 Plagaro-2011-AS  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MONTEJO DE CEBAS <VALLE DE TOBALINA> - INTERIOR, SAN MILLÁN ABAD CHURH*



 Iglesia  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Fotos bellisimas. Beautiful pictures of beautiful landscapes. The churches are impressive and interesting in their many forms.


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

Medieval architecture looks charmingly in today's enviroment, but Middle Ages in Europe were actually awful and foul age with inhuman living conditions, I wish it never will be back!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLE DE TOBALINA <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (III)*

^^


CF221 and NeMiroff  ... The European Middle Ages is a historical period full of lights and shadows. Undoubtedly his cruelty and hardness for humans who lived it, but it is also clear that at the time were born many of the masterpieces of European art. It's what lasts!


* MYSTICAL AND MEDIEVAL VALLEY. BASCUÑUELOS <VALLE DE TOBALINA> *



 atardecerbascuñuelos  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr

* SAN MARTÍN DE DON <VALLE DE TOBALINA>, SAN MARTÍN CONVENT AND CHURCH*



 erika-147  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr

*LA ORDEN <VALLE DE TOBALINA>, SAN SATURNINO CHURCH*



 San-Saturnino-de-La-Orden--  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr

*LA PRADA <VALLE DE TOBALINA>, SAN PELAYO CHURCH*



 c  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*PEDROSA DE TOBALINA <VALLE DE TOBALINA> - MEDIEVAL BRIDGE AND FALL*



 Burgos -valle de Tobalina-2  por  ferlomu , en Flickr



 Paraiso  por  Fotos Valle de Tobalina , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BELLVER DE CERDANYA <MUNICIPALITY>, LLEIDA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

* MEDIEVAL TREASURE. BELLVER DE CERDANYA *



 Bellver de Cerdanya -162  por  MARIA ROSA FERRE , en Flickr

* BELLVER DE CERDANYA, WALL*



 Murallas en Bellver de Cerdanya  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr



 Torreon : Bellver de Cerdanya & Lerida  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

* BELLVER DE CERDANYA, MAJOR SQUARE*



 Bellver de Cerdanya  por  JC Arranz , en Flickr

* BELLVER DE CERDANYA, SANTA MARÍA AND SAN JAUME CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santa Maria i Sant Jaume  por  JC Arranz , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* BELLVER DE CERDANYA, SANTA MARÍA AND SAN JAUME CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santa Maria i Sant Jaume  por  JC Arranz , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BELLVER DE CERDANYA <MUNICIPALITY>, LLEIDA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY (II)*

* MEDIEVAL TREASURE. TALLÓ <BELLVER DE CERDANYA> *



 Prats de la Cerdanya  por  elmaky74 , en Flickr

*TALLÓ < BELLVER DE CERDANYA>, SANTA MARIA CHURCH*



 Santa Maria de Talló  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr



 Santa Maria de Talló .Siglo XI  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

* PEDRA <BELLVER DE CERDANYA>, SANT JULIÁ CHURCH*



 Església de Sant Julià de Pedra  por  Jaume CP BCN , en Flickr

*NERELLÀ < BELLVER DE CERDANYA>, SANTA EUGENIA CHURCH*



 Santa Eugènia de Nerellà.Siglo X-XII & Cerdanya ( Lerida)  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SANT MARTÍ DELS CASTELLS < BELLVER DE CERDANYA>, CASTLE*



 Sant Martí dels Castells - Bellver de Cerdanya  por  Queralt jqmj , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BELLVER DE CERDANYA <MUNICIPALITY>, LLEIDA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY (III)*

* MEDIEVAL TREASURE. TALLTENDRE <BELLVER DE CERDANYA> *



 Talltendre  por  Txals , en Flickr

*COBORRIU < BELLVER DE CERDANYA>, SANT SERNÍ CHURCH*



 IMG_1685  por  franky_elise , en Flickr



 Sant Serni de Coborriu .Siglo XII,Cerdanya & Lerida  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

* BALTARGA <BELLVER DE CERDANYA>, SANT ANDREU CHURCH*



 Sant Andreu de Baltarga , Siglo XI  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

*PI < BELLVER DE CERDANYA>, SANTA EULÀLIA CHURCH*



 Santa Eulàlia de Pi .Siglo XI-XII & Cerdanya ( Lerida )  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* BALTARGA <BELLVER DE CERDANYA> - SANT ANDREU CHURCH, FRONTAL OF ALTAR. MNAC BARCELONA *



 Retornant al romànic renovat del MNAC  por  Jaume Meneses , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CEHEGÍN - MURCIA COMMUNITY*

* HEIR OF BEGASTRI *



 Casco Antiguo de Cehegín. Vista nocturna  por  Ceheginet.com , en Flickr

*SANTA MARÍA MAGDALENA CHURCH*



 MURCIA Cehegín. C.M.  por  Cesalf , en Flickr



 Desde la terraza del Casino de Cehegín  por  psemitiel , en Flickr

* LA PURÍSIMA CONCEPCIÓN HERMITAGE*



 Iglesia de la Concepción  por  psemitiel , en Flickr

*MUDEJAR COFFERED CEILING, PURÍSIMA CONCEPCIÓN HERMITAGE*



 Artesonado Mudejar de la Iglesia de la Concepción – Cehegín  por  Antonio_cehegin , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* MONUMENT TO THE CROSS MONOGRAMMATIC OF BEGASTRI (VIth century Visigothic Cross) *



 Cehegín - Monumento a la Cruz Monogramática de Begastri  por  Ceheginet.com , en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Jérica (Castellón)*

Jérica por Nadieshda, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Ontinyent (Valencia)*

fortificaciones de ontinyent por jose torro, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Xativa (Valencia)*

jativa_calles08 por Carmelo Jordá, en Flickr


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great updates!

Thanks for posting photos of Bellver! We spent most of our holidays there when I was a child!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLACARRILLO, JAÉN - ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

^^

Nice place to spend holidays, Ribarca 


* IN THE FOOTSTEPS OF VANDELVIRA – NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCION CHURCH *



 Iglesia de la Asunción (Villacarrillo)  por  Pedro Carmona , en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE ASUNCIÓN CHURCH*



 Villacarrillo, febrero 2009  por  joseramonruizruiz , en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE ASUNCIÓN CHURCH*



 Iglesia Parrquial de Villacarrillo. Jaén.  por  mjacintomm2 , en Flickr

*INTERIOR, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE ASUNCIÓN CHURCH*



 Iglesia de la Asunción - Interior 2  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* KALAMATA OF THE ANCIENT FORTRESS UNDER NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH*



 P1020587  por  MUESCA61 , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great posts! Didn't know Villacarrillo :nuts: The church really looks like the Baeza cathedral.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SOUTOMAIOR <MUNICIPALITY>, PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA COMMUNITY*

^^

It's a great building, buho, thanks 


* PEDRO MADRUGA LAND – ARCADE <SOUTOMAIOR> *



 Pontevedra, from our hotel's arcade.  por  Sharon Frost , en Flickr

*CASTLE OF SOUTOMAIOR*



 Castillo de Soutomaior-Estanque y castaño seco  por  juantiagues , en Flickr



 Soutomaior-Castillo27  por  juantiagues , en Flickr

* SOUTOMAIOR FROM THE CASTLE*


 Vista desde el Castillo ....  por  marylax , en Flickr

*ARCADE <SOUTOMAIOR>, SANTIAGO CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santiago de Arcade  por  FreeCat , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*COMBOA <SOUTOMAIOR>, MEDIEVAL BRIDGE OVER VERDUGO RIVER*



 Puente de Comboa  por  FreeCat , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MARTÍN DE UNX - NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

* IN THE CENTER OF NAVARRE *



 SAN MARTIN DE UNX NEVADO .  por  eitbcom , en Flickr

*SAN MARTIN DE TOURS CHURCH*



 San Martín de Unx (Navarra). Iglesia de San Martín  por  santi abella , en Flickr

*CRYPT, SAN MARTIN DE TOURS CHURCH*



 San Martín de Unx (Navarra). Iglesia de San Martín. Cripta  por  santi abella , en Flickr

* STREET WITH CHURCH*



 San Martin de Unx  por  kiolosa / Cayo , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CORBELS, SAN MARTIN DE TOURS CHURCH*



 San Martín de Unx (Navarra). Iglesia de San Martín. Canecillos  por  santi abella , en Flickr



 San Martín de Unx (Navarra). Iglesia de San Martín. Canecillo  por  santi abella , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARRIOS DE COLINA <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*HOLY PLACE AND THE MIRACLE OF LIGHT. SAN JUAN DE ORTEGA <BARRIOS DE COLINA> *



 San Juan de Ortega  por  calafellvalo , en Flickr

* SAN JUAN DE ORTEGA <BARRIOS DE COLINA>, SAN JUAN DE ORTEGA MONASTERY AND SAN NICOLAS DE BARI CHURCH*



 Monestir de San Juan de Ortega  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr



 Monestir de San Juan de Ortega  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

* SAN JUAN DE ORTEGA <BARRIOS DE COLINA> - SAN JUAN DE ORTEGA TOMB, SAN NICOLAS DE BARI CHURCH*



 Monestir de San Juan de Ortega  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

* SAN JUAN DE ORTEGA <BARRIOS DE COLINA> - SAN JUAN DE ORTEGA TOMB, SAN NICOLAS DE BARI CHURCH*



 Monestir de San Juan de Ortega  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* CAPITAL OF THE “MIRACLE OF LIGHT”. The triple capital that reproduces the full cycle of the Nativity. This capital is the subject of universal admiration. At the equinoxes (21/3 and 22/9), at 5 pm, daylight, is starring in an event known as "Phenomenon or Miracle of Light" by a beam of light that illuminates the capital of the Annunciation, with the contemplation of the phenomenon fascinating, that mixes art with music and myth. *



 San Juan de Ortega  por  Miguel & Vicky , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTIBÁNEZ DE ECLA <MUNICIPALITY>, PALENCIA - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*LAND OUT OF THE WAY - SAN ANDRÉS DE ARROYO <SANTIBÁÑEZ DE ECLA>, MONASTERY *



 san Andrés de Arroyo  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

* SAN ANDRÉS DE ARROYO <SANTIBÁÑEZ DE ECLA>, CHURCH AND MONASTERY *



 San Andrés de Arroyo  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr



 San Andrés de Arroyo  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

* SAN ANDRÉS DE ARROYO <SANTIBÁÑEZ DE ECLA> - INTERIOR, CHURCH OF MONASTERY *



 San Andrés de Arroyo  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

* SAN ANDRÉS DE ARROYO <SANTIBÁÑEZ DE ECLA> - MONASTERY, CHAPTER HOUSE *



 San Andrés de Arroyo  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* SAN ANDRÉS DE ARROYO <SANTIBÁÑEZ DE ECLA> - CLOISTER OF THE MONASTERY *



 San Andrés de Arroyo  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTIBÁNEZ DE ECLA <MUNICIPALITY>, PALENCIA - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (II)*

*LAND OUT OF THE WAY - LANDSCAPE, SANTIBÁÑEZ DE ECLA *



 Amanece bajo la Iglesia de Santibañez de Ecla. Palencia.  por  javiercosgaya , en Flickr

* SANTIBÁÑEZ DE ECLA, SAN JUAN CHURCH *



 Santibañez de Ecla  por  javiercosgaya , en Flickr

* SAN ANDRÉS DE ARROYO <SANTIBÁÑEZ DE ECLA>, CHURCH OF MONASTERY *



 Iglesia (Monasterio de San Andrés de Arroyo, Palencia)  por  Juan Alcor , en Flickr

* SAN ANDRÉS DE ARROYO <SANTIBÁÑEZ DE ECLA> - MONASTERY, FLOWERED COLUMN OF THE CLOISTER *



 San Andres del Arroyo, Santibáñez de Ecla (Palencia).  por  adfinem , en Flickr



 San Andres del Arroyo, Santibáñez de Ecla (Palencia).  por  adfinem , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* SAN ANDRÉS DE ARROYO <SANTIBÁÑEZ DE ECLA> - MONASTERY, ROMANESQUE FOUNTAIN *



 San Andres del Arroyo, Santibáñez de Ecla (Palencia).  por  adfinem , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOTA DEL MARQUÉS, VALLADOLID - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*UP AND DOWN*



 2006-LA MOTA DEL MARQUES_06  por  €u2iO , en Flickr

*RUINS, CASTLE *



 Torre, luna y fotografo  por   Jorge Lizana  , en Flickr

*SAN MARTÍN CHURCH AND ULLOA PALACE *



 Mota del Marqués  por  J.M. Carballal , en Flickr

* RUINS, EL SALVADOR CHURCH *



 Mota del Marqués  por  del rio romero , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* ULLOA PALACE *



 Palacio de los Ulloa - Vista general  por  albTotxo , en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Really beautiful pictures and hard effort from you. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESTEPAR <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS - CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

^^

Thanks, serfin 


*INFINITE LONELINESS, MUÑÓ HERMITAGE. There was a time in which apparently was a large citadel. Now only a lonely hermitage *



 IMG_ 036  por  Carlos Molero , en Flickr 



 IMG_ 026  por  Carlos Molero , en Flickr

*Arenillas de Muñó <Estepar>, medieval tower*

*Mazuelo de Muñó <Estepar>, Castle*

*VILLAVIEJA DE MUÑÓ <ESTEPAR>, SAN ADRIÁN MÁRTIR CHURCH AND MUÑÓ HERMITAGE *



 Villavieja de Muñó, Burgos. Al fondo la Ermita  por  pedro mesonero , en Flickr 

*VILLAGUTIÉRREZ <ESTEPAR>, SANTOS EMETERIO Y CELEDONIO CHURCH *



 Villagutiérrez (Burgos). Iglesia de los santos Emeterio y celedonio  por  santi abella , en Flickr

* MEDINILLA DE LA DEHESA <ESTEPAR>, SAN COSME Y SAN DAMIÁN CHURCH *



 P1070668  por  Roger Knaepen , en Flickr

*BONUS*
* VILVIESTRE DE MUÑÓ <ESTEPAR>, WATERMILL *



 Vilviestre de Muño - El Molino del Camino – 01  por  Roy & Hilde , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*COGOLLUDO, GUADALAJARA - CASTILLA LA MANCHA*

*THE VILLAGE OF THE PALACE*










*STARTING THE RENAISSANCE IN SPAIN, MENDOZA FAMILY*










*LAST GOTHIC CHURCH*










*GOOD VIEWPOINT FROM THE PALACE... RUINED CASTLE AND THE CHURCHS*










*¡BONUS! MUDEJAR CHIMNEY IN THE PALACE*



















Pics by me.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*BELEÑA DE SORBE <MUNICIPALITY>, GUADALAJARA - CASTILLA LA MANCHA*

*ROMANESQUE CHURCH, 12TH CENTURY*










*THE LIFE WRITTEN IN STONE*










*MEDIEVAL CALENDAR, EACH MONTH HAS A TYPICAL IMAGE OF THAT MOMENT: APRIL - GIRL WITH FLOWERS; MAY - FALCONRY*










*AUGUST - THE HARVEST*










*SEPTEMBER AND OCTOBER - WINE HARVEST AND THE MAKING OF UNFERMENTED GRAPE JUICE*










Pics by me.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*MELIDE, A CORUÑA - GALICIA*

*BIG SPOT IN THE WAY OF ST JAMES*










*ST ANTHONY CHAPEL*










*THE TOMB OF A MUSKETEER*










*OLD ROMANESQUE PORCH*










*OLDEST "CRUCEIRO" IN GALICIA*










Pics by me.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*MASCARELL <MUNICIPALITY>, CASTELLÓN - COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA*

*COMPLETELY WALLED SMALL VILLAGE, SURROUNDED OF LEMON AND ORANGE TREES*










*INSIDE THE WALLS, 250 INHABITANTS*


Mascarell Nules Castellon por gavichi, en Flickr

*ONLY TWO GATES*










Pic by me

*THE WALLS WERE MADE IN 1533*










Pic by me

*THE SQUARE VILLAGE*










Pic by me


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*MAQUEDA, TOLEDO - CASTILLA LA MANCHA*

*CÁRDENAS CASTLE*


Castillo de Maqueda HDR por hiskinho, en Flickr

*CALIPHALE ARC, 10TH CENTURY AND STILL THERE*










Pic by Rowanwindwhistler, from Wikipedia -> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:LosArcosDeMaquedaP1140455.jpg

*ALCÁZARES CHURCH*










Pic by me

*IRON AND WOOD*










Pic from http://palomatorrijos.blogspot.com.es

*PILLORY*










Pic from http://palomatorrijos.blogspot.com.es


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCALÁ DE XIVERT, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN - VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

* THE PLACE OF THE GREAT WHITE TOWER *



 Alcala de Xivert 2008/05/28 #23  por  ossy59 , en Flickr 

*CASTLE *



 Alcala de Xivert 2008/05/28 #14  por  ossy59 , en Flickr 



 CASTILLO ALCALÁ DE XIVERT  por  Curbis , en Flickr 

* SANT JOAN BAPTISTA CHURCH AND TOWER BELL *



 Alcalá de Xivert  por  wsrmatre , en Flickr

* SQUARE AND SANT JOAN BAPTISTA CHURCH *



 Alcala de Xivert 2008/05/28 #07  por  ossy59 , en Flickr

*BONUS*

*CALVARIO HERMITAGE *



 Alcala de Xivert 2008/05/28 #28  por  ossy59 , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*PADRÓN, A CORUÑA - GALICIA*

*OLD CITY IN THE RÍA DE AROUSA*










*A VILLAGE AT BOTH SIDES OF THE RÍO SAR*










*WATER FOR THE PILGRIMS WHO ARE GOING TO SANTIAGO*










*IMPORTANT WRITTERS WERE BORN HERE: MACIAS O NAMORADO, CELA, ROSALÍA DE CASTRO...*










*PAZO DE ROSALÍA DE CASTRO, LITTLE GALICIAN PALACE*










*¡BONUS! PEDRÓN*: This stone gives the name to the village of Padrón, it's a roman altar dedicated to the god Neptune, the tradition says the body of St James arrived to Spain tied to this altar










Pics by me, except the first one


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*CANENCIA - COMUNIDAD DE MADRID*

*THE VILLAGE LOST IN A VALLEY*


PUEBLO Canencia por incubo.at63, en Flickr

*AS ALWAYS, THE CHURCH*


Plaza de la Constitución. Canencia (Madrid) por Ca'mont, en Flickr

*CANENCIA, THE NAME COMES FROM "CAN", THAT MEANS DOG. THE ROYAL DOGHOUSE OF CASTILLE WAS HERE IN THE MIDDLE AGES*










Pic from http://hervasencuatrosaltos.blogspot.com.es

*THAT'S WHY THE GARGOYLES ARE DOGS...*










Pic by me

*MEDIEVAL BRIDGE THAT GOES TO NOWHERE*










Pic by Vargas, from Panoramio


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROA, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* CELTIBERIAN AND ROMAN “RAUDA”, NOW THE CAPITAL OF THE WINE REGION OF RIBERA DEL DUERO. Seat of the Regulatory Council for the Designation of Origin (D.O.) Ribera del Duero wine region *



 28 Roa. Consejo Regulador D.O. Ribera del Duero Barozzi-Veiga 37266  por  javier1949 , en Flickr 

*ASUNCION DE SANTA MARIA CHURCH*



 Roa (Burgos). Iglesia de la Asunción de Santa María  por  santi abella , en Flickr 

*INTERIOR, ASUNCION DE SANTA MARIA CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santa María – Interio  por  albtotxo , en Flickr 

* RUINS OF THE WALL *



 Muralla (Roa, Burgos)  por  Juan Alcor , en Flickr 

*BONUS*
* XIVth CENTURY BOMBARD*



 Bombarda (Roa, Burgos)  por  Juan Alcor , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*ALAIZA, ÁLAVA - PAÍS VASCO*

*59 INHABITANTS, AN UNKNOWN CHURCH*


PinturasAlaiza-28 por ardiluzu, en Flickr

*UNDECODED PAINTINGS*


PinturasAlaiza-23 por ardiluzu, en Flickr

*THE WAR IN THE 14TH CENTURY*


PinturasAlaiza-7 por ardiluzu, en Flickr

*LIKE A COMIC*


Iglesia de Ntra. Sra. de la Asunción. Alaitza (Álava) por Paula ---, en Flickr

*THE HORRORS OF WAR*


PinturasAlaiza-5 por ardiluzu, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*TALAVÁN, CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA*

*FOUNTAIN*


 TALAVÁN.(Cáceres) por Jose Antonio Cotallo Lopez, en Flickr

*A CHURCH IN EVERY VILLAGE*


 TALAVÁN.(Cáceres) por Jose Antonio Cotallo Lopez, en Flickr

*TALAVÁN RIVER*


Arroyo Talavan por Hyperactive Men, en Flickr

*FORGIVEN CHAPEL IN THE OLD CEMETERY: BAD ANGELS*










*1628: DEMONS? BAD ANGELS?*










Pics from http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/caceres/99136-angeles-malos-cementerio-antiguo-talavan-0.html


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*MANZANARES, CIUDAD REAL - CASTILLA LA MANCHA*

*IN A PLACE OF LA MANCHA...*


MANZANARES - Ciudad Real. por canduela, en Flickr

*ASUNCIÓN OF THE VIRGIN*


MANZANARES - Ciudad Real. por canduela, en Flickr

*CASTLE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE VILLAGE*










Pic from ofertas-findesemana.com

*COURTYARD, WINE AND CHEESE*


castillo de pilas bonas por mariapeta, en Flickr

*TOC, TOC*


MANZANARES - Ciudad Real. por canduela, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*SANT MATEU, CASTELLÓN - COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA*

*CENTRAL SQUARE*


Panorama plaza Sant Mateu por alvaroparis, en Flickr

*MAESTRAZGO IS COMING*


San Mateo (Castellón) por [email protected], en Flickr

*GET OUTSIDE THE WALLS*


Sant Mateu - San Mateo 2008/05/28 #08 por ossy59, en Flickr

*MAIN CHURCH OF THE REGION*


Iglesia Arciprestal de San Mateo Apóstol. Sant Mateu por Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILA DE CRUCES <MUNICIPALITY>, PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA COMMUNITY*

* A PLACE TO WATCH THE SKY – MERZA <VILA DE CRUCES>, UNFINISHED BRIDGE ON THE DEZA RIVER *



 Puente sobre el río Deza  por  FreeCat , en Flickr 

*CAMANZO <VILA DE CRUCES>, SAN SALVADOR CHURCH*



 194 - Iglesia San Salvador - Camanzo (Pontevedra) - Spain.  por  ELCABALLOALVARO , en Flickr 



 193 - Portada - Iglesia San Salvador - Camanzo (Pontevedra) - Spain.  por  ELCABALLOALVARO , en Flickr 

*CAMANZO <VILA DE CRUCES>, SAN SALVADOR CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Salvador de Camanzo  por  FreeCat , en Flickr 

*CAMANZO <VILA DE CRUCES> - INTERIOR, SAN SALVADOR CHURCH*



 San Salvador de Camanzo  por  amaianos , en Flickr 

*BONUS*
* GRES <VILA DE CRUCES>, LEDESMA BRIDGE ON THE RIVER ULLA *



 Ponte Ledesma  por  Hadrian Fernandez , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILA DE CRUCES <MUNICIPALITY>, PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA COMMUNITY (II)*

* A PLACE TO WATCH THE SKY – CAMANZO <VILA DE CRUCES>, COURTYARD OF SAN SALVADOR CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Salvador de Camanzo  por  FreeCat , en Flickr 

*MERZA <VILA DE CRUCES>, SANTA MARÍA CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santa María de Merza  por  FreeCat , en Flickr



 Iglesia de Santa María de Merza  por  FreeCat , en Flickr 

*BODAÑO <VILA DE CRUCES>, SAN MAMEDE CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Mamede de Bodaño  por  FreeCat , en Flickr 

*BODAÑO <VILA DE CRUCES>, SAN MAMEDE CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Mamede de Bodaño  por  FreeCat , en Flickr 

*BONUS*
* CAMANZO <VILA DE CRUCES> - MEDIEVAL WARNING, SAN SALVADOR CHURCH *



 San Salvador de Camanzo  por  amaianos , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*ANDALUZ, SORIA - CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

*ANDALUZ... IN SORIA, FOUNDED BY ANDALUSIAN MOZARABICS IN THE 10TH CENTURY*










*ROMANESQUE SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*










*ROMANESQUES PORCHS, TYPICAL IN THE REGION, MEETING POINT IN THE MIDDLE AGES*










*"MASTER OF THE BEASTS"*










Pics by me

*A CENTAUR, SAGITARIUS*


Iglesia de San Miguel. Andaluz (Soria) por Paula ---, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*VILLASANA DE MENA, BURGOS - CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

*NORTH OF BURGOS*


35-Villasana de Mena por Maricaramen, en Flickr

*MEDIEVAL WAY OF BUILD*









Pic from http://viajaresunreflejodelplacer.blogspot.es/1200427500/

*THE WISE MEN GIVING GIFTS TO LITTLE JESUS*


Villasana de Mena 02 por fbanos71, en Flickr

*THE GIRALDA OF SEVILLE REPRESENTATION IN A TOMB, 1499*


Villasana de Mena 03 por fbanos71, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDINA DE RIOSECO, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* MEDIEVAL POWER*



 Iglesia de Santa María de la Mediavilla – Torre  por  albtoTxo , en Flickr

*SANTA MARÍA DE MEDIAVILLA CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santa María de Mediavilla, Medina de Rioseco  por  twiga_swala , en Flickr



 Iglesia de Santa María de Mediavilla, Medina de Rioseco  por  twiga_swala , en Flickr

*SANTIAGO CHURCH*



 Iglesia de Santiago, Medina de Rioseco  por  twiga_swala , en Flickr

*SAN FRANCISCO CHURCH*



 San Francisco de Medina de Rioseco  por  Monestirs Puntcat , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE CASTILVIEJO HERMITAGE*



 Medina de Rioseco  por  Senderismo Sermar , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLALÓN DE CAMPOS, VALLADOLID – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* MAJOR SQUARE OF A SMALL VILLAGE TODAY *



 El rollo de Villalon de Campos (Valladolid)1  por  alaejano58 , en Flickr 

*SAN MIGUEL CHURCH AND SAN PEDRO CHURCH*


 Iglesia de San Miguel en #VillalondeCampos  por  MarcosSangrador , en Flickr 



 San Pedro  por  villalondigital , en Flickr 

*PILLORY DETAIL AND SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*



 Rollo - Detalle 1  por  albTotxo , en Flickr 

*INTERIOR, SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*



 Iglesia de San Miguel - Bóvedas 1  por  albTotxo , en Flickr 

*BONUS*
* MONUMENT TO WOMAN CHEESEMAKER *



 HOMENAJE A LA QUESERA, VILLALON DE CAMPOS  por  SANTIVALLADOLID , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALPUENTE, VALENCIA – VALENCIA COMMUNITY*

* ALWAYS ON THE EDGE OF THE KNIFE *



 Alpuente  por  xxjcaxx , en Flickr 

*CHURCH AND CASTLE*



 Alpuente  por  xxjcaxx , en Flickr 

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA PIEDAD CHURCH*



 Alpuente  por  xxjcaxx , en Flickr 



 Alpuente  por  xxjcaxx , en Flickr 

* ON THE EDGE OF THE KNIFE *



 Alpuente  por  xxjcaxx , en Flickr 

*BONUS*
* RECREATION CARLIST WARS *



 DSCF7676  por  Kasugakun , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SINEU, MAJORCA ISLAND – BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY*

*AGAIN THE SWEET MAJORCA*



 Sineu, Mallorca  por  twiga_swala , en Flickr 

*VILLAGE AND SANTA MARÍA DE SINEU CHURCH*



 Mallorca 2008-473  por  ollidrolli , en Flickr 

*SANTA MARÍA DE SINEU CHURCH AND THE LION OF SANT MARC*



 Mallorca 709  por  dchignier , en Flickr 



 2011-07-20_005 Mallorca  por  mike.bulter , en Flickr 

* D’EN PAU WIND MILL*



 Mol d'En Pau, Santa Margalida, Sineu, Mallorca  por  MARIA ROSA FERRE , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*MEDIEVAL WELL*



 Mol d'En Pau, Santa Margalida, Sineu, Mallorca  por  MARIA ROSA FERRE , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*POMAR DE VALDIVIA <MUNICIPALITY>, PALENCIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

* IS REAL, NOT A MODEL REAILROAD – VILLAESCUSA DE LAS TORRES <POMAR DE VALDIVIA>*



 Villaescusa de las torres  por  Geoparque Las Loras , en Flickr 

*CEZURA <POMAR DE VALDIVIA> - ROMANESQUE CAPITAL, SANTIAGO CHURCH*



 Sansón domando al león (o ¿Hércules y el león de Nemea?)  por  molineli , en Flickr 

*PORQUERA DE LOS INFANTES <POMAR DE VALDIVIA> - MEDIEVAL CEMETERY*



 Sin título  por  Angel Armendariz , en Flickr

* RESPENDA DE AGUILAR <POMAR DE VALDIVIA> - ROMANESQUE BAPTISMAL FONT, SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH*



 Respenda de Aguilar.Palencia  por  fggil31 , en Flickr

*BONUS*
*VILLARÉN DE VALDIVIA <POMAR DE VALDIVIA> - ROCK HERMITAGE OF SAN MARTÍN, BERNORIO MOUNT *



 Sin título  por  Angel Armendariz , en Flickr



 Sin título  por  Angel Armendariz , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CABEZÓN DE LIÉBANA <MUNICIPALITY> – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY (III)*

*Location:*

*PIASCA <CABEZÓN DE LIÉBANA> AGAIN! – JEWEL, SANTA MARÍA LA REAL CHURCH* 



Piasca (Cantabria) por Obra fotográfica de Federico Romero, en Flickr



Piasca (Cantabria) por Obra fotográfica de Federico Romero, en Flickr



Piasca (Cantabria) por Obra fotográfica de Federico Romero, en Flickr



Piasca (Cantabria) por Obra fotográfica de Federico Romero, en Flickr


Iglesia de Santa María. Piasca (Cantabria) por paula_gm, en Flickr



Piasca (Cantabria) por Obra fotográfica de Federico Romero, en Flickr



Iglesia de Santa María. Piasca (Cantabria) por paula_gm, en Flickr



PIASCA - Cantabria. por canduela, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LUESIA, ZARAGOZA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

* MEDIEVAL LIGHTS *



_DSC8660_1_2.jpg por francalsan, en Flickr

*CASTLE *



Luesia, castillo 01 por fbanos71, en Flickr



Castillo de Luesia por Amigos de los Castillos de Aragón, en Flickr

*CASTLE, SAN SALVADOR AND SAN ESTEBAN CHURCHES * 



Luces de Luesia por caminanteK, en Flickr

* SAN SALVADOR CHURCH *



Luesia por lironeando, en Flickr



Luesia, Salvador 01 por fbanos71, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*PIGALO WELL*



Pozo de Pígalo por hlanchas, en Flickr


caida libre por Gerania, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LECRÍN <MUNICIPALITY>, GRANADA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

* DOWN FROM HEAVEN AS – BÉZNAR <LECRÍN>, BÉZNAR DAM*



Béznar por Sigurfredo, en Flickr

*MURCHAS <LECRÍN>, CASTLE AND VILLAGE *


Murchas por Turismo Valle de Lecrin, en Flickr



Murchas por Turismo Valle de Lecrin, en Flickr

*MONDÚJAR <LECRÍN>, ZORAYA CASTLE * 



Castillo de Mondújar por Paco Peña, en Flickr

* CHITE <LECRÍN>, INMACULADA CONCEPCIÓN CHURCH *



Chite por Turismo Valle de Lecrin, en Flickr



Chite por Turismo Valle de Lecrin, en Flickr

*BONUS*
* CHITE <LECRÍN> - RUINS, CASTLE*



Castillo de Chite por casas rurales españa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLATUERTA – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

* OLD NAVARRE *



villatuerta por eitbcom, en Flickr

* NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH *



VILLATUERTA - Navarra. por canduela, en Flickr



VILLATUERTA - Navarra. por canduela, en Flickr

*STATUE OF SAN VEREMUNDO (Medieval saint possibly born in the village) *



Statue of San Veremundo por amgirl, en Flickr

*ROMANESQUE BRIDGE*



VILLATUERTA - Navarra. por canduela, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SAN MIGUEL ARCANGEL HERMITAGE*


° por hoppi polla, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALINAS DE PISUERGA <MUNICIPALITY>, PALENCIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*VILLAGES AND LATER A BRIDGE – MONASTERIO <SALINAS DE PISUERGA>, VILLAGE *



MONTAÑA PALENTINA - Monasterio. por canduela, en Flickr

*MONASTERIO <SALINAS DE PISUERGA>, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH * 



MONASTERIO - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr


MONASTERIO - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr

*SAN MAMÉS DE ZALIMA <SALINAS DE PISUERGA>, SAN MIGUEL CHURCH * 


SAN MAMES DE ZALIMA - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr

*SAN MAMÉS DE ZALIMA <SALINAS DE PISUERGA> - BELFRY, SAN MIGUEL CHURCH * 



SAN MAMES DE ZALIMA - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*RENEDO DE ZALIMA <SALINAS DE PISUERGA>, SAN ROMÁN CHURCH * 



RENEDO DE ZALIMA - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALINAS DE PISUERGA <MUNICIPALITY>, PALENCIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (II)*

*Location:*

* VILLAGES AND LATER A BRIDGE – SALINAS DE PISUERGA, CHURCH AND BRIDGE *


PuentedeSalinas por attlantis.com/panoramicas, en Flickr

*SALINAS DE PISUERGA, SAN PELAYO CHURCH *

 
SALINAS DE PISUERGA - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr



Iglesia de San Pelayo. Salinas de Pisuerga (Palencia) por paula_gm, en Flickr

*SALINAS DE PISUERGA - PORCH, SAN PELAYO CHURCH *



Arcos por vcastelo, en Flickr


*SALINAS DE PISUERGA, SANTA MARÍA DE QUINTANAHERNANDO HERMITAGE *



Ermita de Quintanahernando por +raaport+, en Flickr



SALINAS DE PISUERGA - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SALINAS DE PISUERGA, MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*



IMG_0837_RET por jmpe2004, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALÀS I CERC <MUNICIPALITY>, LLEIDA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

* IN THE PYRENEES – VILANOVA DE BANAT <ALÀS I CERC>, VILLAGE *



Vilanova de Banat por aleixseu, en Flickr

*VILANOVA DE BANAT <ALÀS I CERC>, SANT ROMA HERMITAGE *



SANT ROMÀ DE BANAT, ALT URGELL 00 por fer55., en Flickr


SANT ROMÀ DE BANAT, ALT URGELL 08 por fer55., en Flickr

*TORRES D’ALÀS <ALÀS I CERC>, MARE DE DÉU DE LES PECES HERMITAGE * 



ERMITA DE MARE DE DÉU DE LES PECES, ALT URGELL 06 por fer55., en Flickr



ERMITA DE MARE DE DÉU DE LES PECES, ALT URGELL 08 por fer55., en Flickr

*ARTEDÒ (Popularly called Ortedó) <ALÀS I CERC>, VILLAGE *



Alt Urgell rural, Catalunya, Spain por lutzmeyer, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*EL GES <ALÀS I CERC>, SANT CEBRIÀ CHURCH*



Catalunya rural: El Cadi at Alt Urgell por lutzmeyer, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALIAGA, TERUEL – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*AFTER THE BIRTH OF THE EARTH WAS CREATED ALIAGA – CASTLE AND VILLAGE* 



ALIAGA 2 (TERUEL) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr

*ALIAGA CASTLE *



ALIAGA (TERUEL) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr



Aliaga_2 por AlfBG, en Flickr

*SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH IN THE REMOTE *



Aliaga, Panorámica por Maestrazgo Mágico, en Flickr



Naufragio en el mar de piedra por Bruno J. Ballesteros, en Flickr

*TOWER, SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH *



Aliaga (Teruel) por el maquinista de la general, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*STREET WITH ARCADES*



Soportales de Aliaga  por Kit Karson, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRASMOZ, ZARAGOZA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*A MAGIC MOUNTAIN, A CASTLE OF LEGEND AND A VILLAGE – TRASMOZ, CASTLE AND VILLAGE*



TRASMOZ (ZARAGOZA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr

* CASTLE *



Trasmoz por Antonio Lorenzana B., en Flickr


Castillo de Trasmoz por darcega, en Flickr

*  GUSTAVO ADOLFO BÉCQUER: Cartas desde mi celda III (The castle is one who is black chalkboard foundation making up the mountain, and whose antiquated walls made of huge boulders seem to work titans, it is known that the witches of the contours have their night secret meetings. On Saturday, after the church bell could be heard the touch of souls, some sounding tambourines, and other, añafiles and castanets, and all riding on broomsticks, the inhabitants of Trasmoz seen passing a band of old women, thick as cranes, which were to celebrate their devilish rites in the shadow of the walls of the ruined watchtower that crowns the summit of Mount) *



trasmoz por diego_fotoo, en Flickr



Trasmoz. Cartas desde mi celda III. Bécquer. por Amataki, en Flickr

* BEWITCHED CASTLE*



CASTELL EMBRUIXAT por Dani Morell, en Flickr


EL CASTELL DE LES BRUIXES por Dani Morell, en Flickr

*BONUS*
* TRASMOZ IN THE REMOTE *



TRASMOZ por KARNATION, en Flickr



. por ïsThaVision, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FRIOL <MUNICIPALIDAD>, LUGO – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*MAGIC LUGO – XIÁ <FRIOL>, XIÁ TOWER OR SAN PAIO DE NARLA CASTLE*



Fortaleza de San Paio de Narla (Torre de Xiá) por www.PCharlon.com, en Flickr

*XIÁ <FRIOL>, SAN PAIO DE NARLA CASTLE CASTLE *



1341-San Paio de Narla-Friol (Lugo) por jl.cernadas, en Flickr



1342-San Paio de Narla-Friol (Lugo) por jl.cernadas, en Flickr

*XIÁ <FRIOL>, SAN PAIO DE NARLA CASTLE*



Fortaleza de San Paio de Narla por FreeCat, en Flickr



Castillo de Narla,Friol por Drí@de, en Flickr

* SEIXÓN <FRIOL>, SAN PAIO CHURCH*



DSCN1030DSCN1009Viaxe Penadoreira ayuntamiento de Friol (Lugo) 7-8-2011 por jomazul, en Flickr

*BONUS*
* ANXERIZ <FRIOL>, CALVARY *



Cruceiro de Anxeriz por Mijeeel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LABASTIDA/BASTIDA, ARABA/ÁLAVA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

* THE BASQUE RIOJA - NIGHT LABASTIDA *



Labastida de noche por Amataki, en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH *



Labastida (Álava)-Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción-1 por franciscojavierguerra, en Flickr


LaBastida por 1unamayu, en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH AND CRISTO HERMITAGE *


Labastida por Amataki, en Flickr


Bastida por ninaiznaizena, en Flickr

* LARRAZURIA AND TOLOÑO GATES*



Labastida (Álava)-Arco Larrazuria-2 por franciscojavierguerra, en Flickr


Arco de Toloño (Labastida-Araba) por santiastrabu, en Flickr

*BONUS*
* SALAZAR PALACE *



Labastida (Álava)-Palacio de los Salazar-1 por franciscojavierguerra, en Flickr



Labastida (Álava)-Palacio dee los Salazar-2 por franciscojavierguerra, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LABASTIDA/BASTIDA <MUNICIPALITY>, ARABA/ÁLAVA – BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY (II)*

*Location:*

* THE BASQUE RIOJA – SALINILLAS DE BURADÓN/GATZAGA BURADON <LABASTIDA/BASTIDA>, WALLED VILLAGE *



Salinillas de Buradón por miguel cortes, en Flickr

* SALINILLAS DE BURADÓN/GATZAGA BURADON <LABASTIDA/BASTIDA>, WALL HOUSES AND INMACULADA CONCEPCIÓN CHURCH*



Salinillas de Buradón por miguel cortes, en Flickr



Salinillas de Buradón por miguel cortes, en Flickr

* SALINILLAS DE BURADÓN/GATZAGA BURADON <LABASTIDA/BASTIDA> - TOWER, INMACULADA CONCEPCIÓN CHURCH*


Koadroa por fraufrida, en Flickr 

* SALINILLAS DE BURADÓN/GATZAGA BURADON <LABASTIDA/BASTIDA>, WALL, ABAJO GATE*



ALAVA Salinillas de Buradón. C.M. por Cesalf, en Flickr



ALAVA Salinillas de Buradón. C.M. por Cesalf, en Flickr

*BONUS*
* SALINILLAS DE BURADÓN/GATZAGA BURADON <LABASTIDA/BASTIDA>, WALL, ARRIBA GATE *



Salinillas de Buradón (Álava)-Puerta este de la muralla-1 por franciscojavierguerra, en Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Castor_Game said:


> Naufragio en el mar de piedra por Bruno J. Ballesteros, en Flickr


interesting, the church looks like hidden :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCOLEA DE LAS PEÑAS, GUADALAJARA – CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY*

^^

That seems, Mussoda, but possibly the church is the only place it could be in that wave of stone. 

Thanks 


*Location:*

*STOPPED TIME* 


Alcolea de las Peñas por juliblog, en Flickr

* SAN MARTÍN OBISPO CHURCH*



ALCOLEA DE LAS PEÑAS HDR por jamongem, en Flickr



Alcolea de las Peñas por juliblog, en Flickr

* RUINS, OLD CHURCH OF MORENGLOS (At the bottom of the second picture you can see the monumental village of ATIENZA)*



Despoblado de Morenglos (Alcolea de las Peñas, Guadalajara) por eduardoasb, en Flickr



Despoblado de Morenglos (Alcolea de las Peñas, Guadalajara) por eduardoasb, en Flickr

*VISIGOTHIC HERMITAGES AND TOMBS OF MORENGLOS*



Despoblado de Morenglos (Alcolea de las Peñas, Guadalajara). Eremitario excavado en la roca por eduardoasb, en Flickr



Despoblado de Morenglos (Alcolea de las Peñas, Guadalajara). Tumbas excavadas en la roca por eduardoasb, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ROCK HERMITAGES OF “LA CARCEL” (THE JAIL) AND MERENDILLA* 


alccarcel03 por tension tiende a cero, en Flickr


merendilla007 por tension tiende a cero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ITERO DEL CASTILLO, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*BORDER MEDIEVAL, MEDIEVAL WAY *



Itero del Castillo por V. Bermejo, en Flickr

* ITERO’S TOWER*



015 Itero del Castillo por petromyzoniformes, en Flickr



016 Itero del Castillo por petromyzoniformes, en Flickr

* SAN CRISTOBAL CHURCH*



DSCF1112 Itero del Castillo por stephenmeldrum, en Flickr



013 Itero del Castillo por petromyzoniformes, en Flickr

*PUENTEFITERO BRIDGE*



Puente Fitero por FreeCat, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CHAPEL AND FOOT WASHING, SAN NICOLAS DE BARI HERMITAGE *


Just Popped In for Water por Zejusz, en Flickr


foot_wash_me.jpg por Art History Geek, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL CABACO, SALAMANCA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*OF PEAKS AND SHRINES – EL CABACO VILLAGE FROM LA PEÑA DE FRANCIA (THE PEAK OF FRANCE) *


Penya de França, Serra de França, El Cabaco (Salamanca), por MARIA ROSA FERRE, en Flickr

* SHRINE OF LA PEÑA DE FRANCIA (SPANISH)*


Santuari de la Nostra Senyora de la Penya de França, Serra de França, El Cabaco (Salamanca), (2) por MARIA ROSA FERRE, en Flickr

 
Santuari de la Nostra Senyora de la Penya de França, Serra de França, El Cabaco (Salamanca), (2) por MARIA ROSA FERRE, en Flickr

* SHRINE OF LA PEÑA DE FRANCIA*



Santuari de la Nostra Senyora de la Penya de França, Serra de França, El Cabaco (Salamanca), por MARIA ROSA FERRE, en Flickr



Santuari de la Nostra Senyora de la Penya de França, Serra de França, El Cabaco (Salamanca), por MARIA ROSA FERRE, en Flickr

*HOTEL, SHRINE OF LA PEÑA DE FRANCIA*



Hospederia de la Penya de França, Serra de França, El Cabaco (Salamanca), por MARIA ROSA FERRE, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*LA PEÑA DE FRANCIA (THE PEAK OF FRANCE) *

 
Peña de Francia por Lady Madonna, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AGUILAR DEL RÍO ALHAMA <MUNICIPALITY> – RIOJA COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*CONTREBIA LEUKADE, A GREAT CITY OF IRON AGE - NOW A SMALL VILLAGE ... INESTRILLAS <AGUILAR DEL RÍO ALHAMA>*


Iglesia de la Natividad. por Miguel. (respenda), en Flickr

*FORTRESS ON THE ROCK – INESTRILLAS <AGUILAR DEL RÍO ALHAMA>*



Fortaleza Cueva.Inestrillas (La Rioja) por Miguel. (respenda), en Flickr

* AGUILAR DEL RÍO ALHAMA, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH*



Aguilar del Rio Alhama Iglesia de la Asun-cion.jpg|center|250px|thumb|center|Vista panorámica del pueblo y la Iglesia de la Asunción por dev4bloggers, en Flickr

*CONTREBIA LEUKADE (Contrebia Leukade (sometimes also Contrebia Leucade or Kontrebia Leukade) is the name given to a Celtiberian city of origin whose history dates back to the first Iron Age). *



P1010822 por Turismo de La Rioja, en Flickr



DAVID Y GOLIAT por Pedro Arpon, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*RUINS OF CONTREBIA LEUKADE AND CROCKERY OF THE CITY IN THE MIDDLE AGES * 



CONTREBIA LEUKADE por Pedro Arpon, en Flickr



P1010819 por Turismo de La Rioja, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEGONTE <MUNICIPALITY>, LUGO – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

* MYSTERIES, LEGENDS, MYTHS AND PLACID WATERS – BEGONTE MUNICIPALITY *


Aguas mansas por Eugenio Fernández Corral, en Flickr

* BAAMONDE <BEGONTE>, SANTIAGO CHURCH*



Etapa 28. Vilalba - Baamonde por FreeCat, en Flickr 



19 Baamonde Iglesia de Santiago por guidomori1, en Flickr

*BÓVEDA DE MERA <BEGONTE> - ROMAN SHRINE (SANCTUARY OF CIBELES?), SANTAYA CHURCH *



Santalla de Bóveda (Column) por xurxo do medio, en Flickr


Santalla de Bóveda (Columns and pond) por xurxo do medio, en Flickr

*BAAMONDE <BEGONTE>, MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*


amanecer de un ciclista por Carlos Dufour, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*BAAMONDE <BEGONTE> CHAPEL IN CENTENARY CHESTNUT OF SANTIAGO CHURCH *



Castaño centenario en Iglesia de Calvario de Baamonde por j.villarino, en Flickr


Castaño-Iglesia de Baamonde por j.villarino, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EZCABARTE / EZKABARTE <MUNICIPALITY> – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

*Location: (Sorauren)*

*NAVARRE, GOOD LAND - CILDOZ <EZCABARTE / EZKABARTE>, VILLAGE*



CILDOZ por eitbcom, en Flickr

* SORAUREN <EZCABARTE / EZKABARTE>, MEDIEVAL BRIDGE, CHURCH AND VILLAGE[/URL]*



SORAUREN por eitbcom, en Flickr



SORAUREN por eitbcom, en Flickr 

*EZCABA <EZCABARTE/EZKABARTE>, CHURCH*


Ezkaba ( Ezkabarte) por arbioi, en Flickr

*TRINIDAD DE ARRE <EZCABARTE/EZKABARTE>, BASILICA AND MEDIEVAL BRIDGE*



Trinidad de Arre, Albergue por Margaret Meredith 09, en Flickr


La Trinidad de Arre por javiagustin, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ORICÁIN <EZCABARTE / EZKABARTE> - RUINS, IGUNTZU TOWER *


iguntzu ezkabarte por arbioi, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALDEA DEL OBISPO, SALAMANCA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

* A VILLAGE AND A FORTRESS - WIND FLAGS (IS CLOSE PORTUGAL) *


Exteriores por Real Fuerte de la Concepción, en Flickr

* ROYAL FORTRESS OF THE CONCEPCION[/URL]*



Exteriores por Real Fuerte de la Concepción, en Flickr



Patio de Armas por Real Fuerte de la Concepción, en Flickr

* ROYAL FORTRESS OF THE CONCEPCION, INTERIOR[/URL]*



Interiores por Real Fuerte de la Concepción, en Flickr


Restaurante El Escuadrón por Real Fuerte de la Concepción, en Flickr

*CASTILLEJO DE DOS CASAS, SAN CRISTOBAL CHURCH*


Igreja - Church por beny_alliot, en Flickr



Igreja - Church por beny_alliot, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SAN SEBASTIAN HERMITAGE, ALDEA DEL OBISPO *


Path | Camino por p_v a l d i v i e s o, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIZCAINOS, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*PURE STATE ROMANESQUE *


Vizcainos de la Sierra. Burgos por JoaKu, en Flickr

* SAN MARTÍN DE TOURS CHURCH*



Vizcaínos de la Sierra , San Martín de Tours por Iabcstm, en Flickr



Vizcaínos de la Sierra , S. Martín de Tours por Iabcstm, en Flickr

*CAPITALS, SAN MARTÍN DE TOURS, CHURCH*



Sin título por Angel Armendariz, en Flickr



Vizcaínos (Burgos). Iglesia de San Martín. Capitel del arco triunfal por santi abella, en Flickr

*CORBELS, SAN MARTÍN DE TOURS CHURCH *



0505-349 por dorni3, en Flickr


San Martín de Tours, Vizcaínos de la Sierra, Burgos. por adfinem, en Flickr

*BONUS*
* BAPTISMAL FONT, SAN MARTÍN DE TOURS CHURCH*



2013-08-07 Vizcaínos 51 Iglesia de san Martín de Tours por Javier Melús, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOS AUSINES <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*ROMANESQUE APHOTEOSIS - SAN QUIRCE <LOS AUSINES>, SAN QUIRCE MONASTERY *


Los Ausines (Burgos). San Quirce por *Inge, en Flickr

*SAN QUIRCE <LOS AUSINES> - INTERIOR, SAN QUIRCE MONASTERY*


Los Ausines (Burgos). San Quirce por *Inge, en Flickr 


Los Ausines (Burgos). San Quirce por *Inge, en Flickr

*SAN QUIRCE <LOS AUSINES> - CAPITALS, SAN QUIRCE MONASTERY*


Los Ausines (Burgos). San Quirce por *Inge, en Flickr


Los Ausines (Burgos). San Quirce por *Inge, en Flickr

*SAN QUIRCE <LOS AUSINES> - CORBELS & METOPES, SAN QUIRCE MONASTERY*


Los Ausines (Burgos). San Quirce por *Inge, en Flickr


Los Ausines (Burgos). San Quirce por *Inge, en Flickr 

*BONUS*
*SAN QUIRCE <LOS AUSINES> - PORCH DETAIL, SAN QUIRCE MONASTERY*


Los Ausines (Burgos). San Quirce por *Inge, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Castor_Game said:


> Los Ausines (Burgos). San Quirce por *Inge, en Flickr


This scene in the middle ages was literally known as "cago male".


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOS AUSINES <MUNICIPALITY>, BURGOS – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (II)*

*Location:*

*ROMANESQUE APHOTEOSIS - SAN QUIRCE <LOS AUSINES>, SAN QUIRCE MONASTERY *


Los Ausines (Burgos). San Quirce por *Inge, en Flickr



buho said:


> *This scene in the middle ages was literally known as "cago male"*.


Buho, en este caso el MALA CAGO esta representado en otra de las metopas, exactamente la que aparece a continuación; la metopa anterior era el "IO CAGO" (supongo que Yo peco). 

*SAN QUIRCE <LOS AUSINES> - “MALA CAGO” METOPE ( A person (ape¿) squatting. Inscription: "MALA CAGO"; possible traslations: "I shit apples" or "I shit bad actions" or "bad things I do" (hoc'ago: an usual prayer in Middle Ages: "sed quod nolo malum, hoc ago", from "15 quod enim operor non intellego non enim quod volo hoc ago sed quod odi illud facio" /"15 I do not understand what I do. For what I want to do I do not do, but what I hate I do" (Romans, 7). information of picture's author), SAN QUIRCE MONASTERY*



San Quirce, Los Ausines (Burgos) por adfinem, en Flickr


Los Ausines (Burgos). San Quirce por *Inge, en Flickr



San Quirce, Los Ausines (Burgos) por adfinem, en Flickr

*SAN QUIRCE <LOS AUSINES> - FUTURISTIC CORBELS, SAN QUIRCE
MONASTERY*


Iglesia de San Quirce. Los Ausines (Burgos) por paula_gm, en Flickr

*SOPEÑA <LOS AUSINES>, SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*



San Miguel , Los Ausines , Barrio Sobrepeña por Iabcstm, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*CUBILLO DEL CESAR <LOS AUSINES> - PARISH CHURCH OF NUESTRA SEÑORA*


Cubillo del Cesar (Burgos) por salvador g de miguel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MALPICA DE BERGANTIÑOS <MUNICIPALITY>, A CORUÑA – GALICIA COMMUNITY*

*Location: (San Adrián Cape)*

* OLD TOWERS WATCHING THE SEA – MENS <MALPICA DE BERGANTIÑOS> *








Panoramio, photo by Nemio 

*MENS (MALPICA DE BERGANTIÑOS), MENS TOWERS*


Torres de Mens, Malpica de Bergantiños por amaianos, en Flickr

Torres de Mens por Alexandre Perez Vigo, en Flickr

*MENS <MALPICA DE BERGANTIÑOS>, SANTIAGO CHURCH*

Sin título por Angel Armendariz, en Flickr

*MENS <MALPICA DE BERGANTIÑOS> - CORBELS, SANTIAGO CHURCH*

Igrexa de Santiago de Mens (Malpica) por amaianos, en Flickr


Igrexa de Santiago de Mens (Malpica) por amaianos, en Flickr
*BONUS*
* MALPICA DE BERGANTIÑOS, SAN ADRIÁN HERMITAGE*








Panoramio, photo by Jose Luis RS 








Panoramio, photo by José Álvaro Simões


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BIOTA <MUNICIPALITY>, ZARAGOZA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

* ARAGON OF LEGENDS – MALPICA DE ARBA <BIOTA>, VILLAGE *









Panoramio, photo by JLuisSanag 

*BIOTA, ARANDA VISCOUNT PALACE*









Panoramio, photo by EMILIO 

*BIOTA, SAN MIGUEL ARCÁNGEL CHURCH*



Parroquia San Miguel Arcángel,Biota,Zaragoza,Aragón,España por Catedrales e Iglesias, en Flickr



Parroquia San Miguel Arcángel,Biota,Zaragoza,Aragón,España por Catedrales e Iglesias, en Flickr

*BIOTA - TYMPANS, SAN MIGUEL ARCÁNGEL CHURCH*



San Miguel, Biota (Zaragoza) por adfinem, en Flickr



San Miguel, Biota (Zaragoza). por adfinem, en Flickr

*BONUS*
* BIOTA – ROMANESQUE, SAN MIGUEL ARCÁNGEL CHURCH*



San Miguel, Biota (Zaragoza) por adfinem, en Flickr



San Miguel, Biota (Zaragoza). por adfinem, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAGAÑA, SORIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

* NEAR THE MYTHICAL MOUNTAIN *



castillo de magaña por antuan35mm, en Flickr

*MAGAÑA CASTLE*



MAGAÑA (SORIA) por mag1964, en Flickr



Magaña, Soria por J.Ruiz., en Flickr

* SAN MARTÍN CHURCH*



Magaña, Soria  por J.Ruiz., en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE BARRUSO HERMITAGE*



Nuestra Señora de Barruso, Magaña (Soria) por J.Ruiz., en Flickr



Nuestra Señora de Barruso, Magaña (Soria) por J.Ruiz., en Flickr

*BONUS*
* CURIOUS AND MEDIEVAL BRIDGE *



Castillo de Magaña por asoria73, en Flickr









Panoramio, photo by ocminter


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALDEALSEÑOR, SORIA – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

* STUNNING TOWER FOR THE REMOTE *


Almajano-SierraDelAlmuerzo-Valdegeña_5214 por julian-oa, en Flickr

*FORT HOUSE OF ALDEALSEÑOR*



Aldealseñor (Soria) por César73, en Flickr









Panoramio, photo by Asenvi  

* NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA BLANCA CHURCH*



Sin título por olemoudi76, en Flickr



Virgen de la Blanca, Aldealseñor (Soria, Spain). por Angel Armendariz, en Flickr

* THE TOWER AND THE SUNSET *



La mejor puesta de sol por eitbcom, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*STONE SHIELDS, FORT HOUSE OF ALDEALSEÑOR*


Torre Aldealseñor. por Miguel. (respenda), en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NALDA <MUNICIPALITY> – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*PLACE OF WHIMSICAL LANDSCAPE – ISLALLANA <NALDA> *


ISLALLANA FIELDS / CAMPOS DE ISLALLANA por S_wilk, en Flickr

*NALDA “PALOMARES” (DOVECOTS) - (It's supposed to be a cave monastery of centuries V-VIIth) *



PALOMARES DE NALDA por vaciado44, en Flickr



Los Palomares, Nalda, La Rioja por Esteban Escudero, en Flickr 

* NALDA – RUINS, SAN ANTONIO CONVENT*



Convento - Nocturno por Jarrillos, en Flickr









Panoramio, photo by Juanma232 

*NALDA, VILLAVIEJA HERMITAGE *









Panoramio, photo by Juanma232 









Panoramio, photo by Juanma232  

*BONUS*
*NALDA VILLAGE FROM THE “PALOMARES”*



Nalda desde la cueva "Los Palomares" por Angel Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Amazing that "cave monastery" in the cliffs (Nalda)...


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LERÍN – NAVARRE COMMUNITY*

^^
Yes, Arpels, these excavations of Nalda are curious.

Thanks 


*Location:*

*A STRONGHOLD*



Lerín mi pueblo (Andoni.S) por TrBDLerin, en Flickr

*NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH*



iglesia de Lerin por francisco cunit, en Flickr









Panoramio, photo by Pampluno  

* CAZORLA FORTRESS*


El fuerte la nuit por miradordelega, en Flickr









Panoramio, photo by BUTRON  


Desde mi ventana no se ve París por **** B, en Flickr

* NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA BLANCA HERMITAGE *



Ermita virgen de la Blanca(Blanch63) por TrBDLerin, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*RUINS NEAR LERÍN*









Panoramio, photo by Pablo García Osés  


Despoblado de Baigorri por Plasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIVER I SERRATEIX, BARCELONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*MEDIEVAL MONASTIC – SERRATEIX VILLAGE *


Blat por Quirze Grifell, en Flickr

*SERRATEIX, SANTA MARÍA MONASTERY*



Santa Maria de Serrateix por Seracat, en Flickr



Monasterio de Santa Maria de Serrateix. Siglo XI por riosyvalles-2, en Flickr

* VIVER VILLAGE AND SANT MIQUEL CHURCH*


Viver por Quirze Grifell, en Flickr 



Viver por Lisern, en Flickr

*MASÍA DE COR DE ROURE, SANT JOAN DE MONTDAM*



Sant Joan de Montdarn por Pemisera, en Flickr



Sant Joan de Montdarn, Berguedà por Jordi Chueca, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*VIVER, CASTLE REMAINS *



Restes del Castell de Viver a Viver i Serrateix, Berguedà por Jordi Chueca, en Flickr



El castellot de Viver por PCB75, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GAUCÍN, MÁLAGA – ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*ETERNAL ANDALUSIA *


gaucín por ankor ramos, en Flickr

*CASTLE*


CASTILLO DEL AGUILA - GAUCIN por FOTOLUCENA, en Flickr 



Castillo de Gaucín por amglc2002, en Flickr

* SAN SEBASTIÁN CHURH*



04a Iglesia de San Sebastián por Israel Olivera, en Flickr



San Iglesias, Gaucin por hannah c powell, en Flickr

*OLD FOUNTAIN *



Gaucín por El Color Azul del Cielo (un viaje por Málaga), en Flickr

*BONUS*
*STREET WITH CASTLE*


Gaucin streets por rutherfordfamily, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Great photos, as always, Castor :cheers:

Gaucín is truly spectacular but I think that the last photo is from Algatocín.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Great photos, as always, Castor :cheers:
> 
> Gaucín is truly spectacular but I think that the last photo is from Algatocín.



Gaucin por hargitay., en Flickr


I had serious doubts that were Gaucin, but was in a hurry and as the author of the photograph said it took for good 

Thanks Viva Bulgaria, is admirable your knowledge about Spain


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLANUEVA DE SIGENA, HUESCA – ARAGON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*DUST BE – OLD CEMETERY OF SIJENA MONASTERY *



VILLANUEVA DE SIGENA - Huesca. por canduela, en Flickr

*SIJENA MONASTERY (MONASTERY OF SANTA MARÍA REINA)*



Monasterio de Nuestra Señora de Villanueva de Sigena (Huesca, Spain). por Angel Armendariz, en Flickr 



VILLANUEVA DE SIGENA - Huesca. por canduela, en Flickr

*INTERIOR, SIJENA MONASTERY *



Monasterio Villanueva de Sigena por Victor Español, en Flickr



Monasterio de Nuestra Señora de Villanueva de Sigena (Huesca, Spain). por Angel Armendariz, en Flickr

* NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH *


VILLANUEVA DE SIGENA - Huesca. por canduela, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SAN BLAS HERMITAGE*



VILLANUEVA DE SIGENA - Huesca. por canduela, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRAÑOSERA <MUNICIPALITY>, PALENCIA PROVINCE – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*WHERE LOWER CLOUDS – (Bestowed on 824, Brañosera –Brannia Osaria- is considered the first common council of Spain) *



Brañosera, Palencia por Diego Rayaces, en Flickr

*BRAÑOSERA, SANTA EULALIA CHURCH *



Iglesia de Santa Eulalia - Espadaña por albTotxo, en Flickr 



P7300164 por adolfo667, en Flickr



Santa Eulalia de Brañosera por Chuchi el Pasiego, en Flickr

*BRAÑOSERA - BAPTISM FONT, SANTA EULALIA CHURCH*


Iglesia de Santa Eulalia. Brañosera (Palencia) por paula_gm, en Flickr

*VALDEBERZOSO <BRAÑOSERA>, SANTA MARÍA LA REAL CHURCH*



valberzoso (17) por Branosera, en Flickr


VALBERZOSO - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr


VALBERZOSO - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*ICE WATERFALLS*



cascadas de hielo (5) por Branosera, en Flickr


cascadas de hielo (2) por Branosera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRAÑOSERA <MUNICIPALITY>, PALENCIA PROVINCE – CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY (II)*

*Location:*

*WHERE LOWER CLOUDS – SALCEDILLO <BRAÑOSERA>*



Camino de Salcedillo por vcastelo, en Flickr

*SALCEDILLO <BRAÑOSERA>, VILLAGE*



Salcedillo por Carlos Benayas, en Flickr

*SALCEDILLO <BRAÑOSERA>, SAN MARTÍN OBISPO CHURCH *



SALCEDILLO - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr



SALCEDILLO - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr 

*SALCEDILLO <BRAÑOSERA> - DETAILS, SAN MARTÍN OBISPO CHURCH * 



SALCEDILLO - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr



SALCEDILLO - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*VALBERZOSO <BRAÑOSERA>, ROMAN BRIDGE OF ROJADILLO*



Collado de Somahoz por Senderismo Sermar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTIURDE DE TORANZO <MUNICIPALITY> – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*MEDIEVAL CHURCHES AND GREEN PASTURES – IRUZ <SANTIURDE DE TORANZO> *



soto iruz copia por AMyasociados Comunicacion Cantabria, en Flickr

*VILLASEVIL <SANTIURDE DE TORANZO>, SANTA CECILIA CHURCH*



Iglesia de Santa Cecilia. Villasevil (Santiurde de Toranzo - Cantabria) por paula_gm, en Flickr



Iglesia de Santa Cecilia. Villasevil (Santiurde de Toranzo - Cantabria) por paula_gm, en Flickr

*ACEREDA <SANTIURDE DE TORANZO>, NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH *



Iglesia de la Asunción. Acereda (Santiurde de Toranzo, Cantabria) por paula_gm, en Flickr

*IRUZ <SANTIURDE DE TORANZO>, NUESTRA SEÑORA DEL SOTO MONASTERY *



Monasterio de Soto Iruz. Santiurde de Toranzo (Cantabria) por paula_gm, en Flickr



Soto Iruz, Convento Franciscano por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


Claustro y Torre por Robur2010, en Flickr

*BONUS*
*SANTIURDE DE TORANZO, SAN JORGE CHURCH *



Iglesia de San Jorge. Santiurde de Toranzo (Cantabria) por paula_gm, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARENAS DE IGUÑA <MUNICIPALITY> – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY*

*Location:*

*BETWEEN REALITY AND FANTASY – LAS FRAGUAS <ARENAS DE IGUÑA> *


Asturcones en Arenas de Iguña - Santander por enpemar, en Flickr

*BOSTRONIZO <ARENAS DE IGUÑA> - MOZARAB JEWEL, SAN ROMÁN DE MOROSO CHURCH, Xth CENTURY*



Iglesia de San Roman de Moroso por César Atanes, en Flickr



DSCN4813 por Igovia, en Flickr



San Román de Moroso (Cantabria, Spain). por Angel Armendariz, en Flickr

*SAN JUAN DE RAICEDO <ARENAS DE IGUÑA>, PARISH CHURCH *



San Juan de Raicedo por paula_gm, en Flickr



San Juan, San Juan de Raicedo (Cantabria, Spain). por Angel Armendariz, en Flickr

*LOS LLARES <ARENAS DE IGUÑA>, STREET* 









Panoramio, photo by tamekahanova 

*BONUS*
*LAS FRAGUAS <ARENAS DE IGUÑA>, SAN JORGE CHURCH (Although it is a neoclassical building built in 1890, was built on a medieval chapel of the twelfth century). *



Partenon de Arenas de Iguña 1 por santiparas, en Flickr



IGLESIA DE SAN JORGE - ARENAS DE IGUÑA por V.Gancedo, en Flickr


----------

